# Too Young to Retire



## MacConnell (Feb 12, 2020)

After some of the Southroad Seekers had comfortably retired in Southroad Fair. Merindell and Sheldon accompanied Torvald to the Maldrog city of Bergbaulager. Once there, the big, Norikadian, Dahmre apprenticed himself to his friend, Hanse Anfilshtop, to advance his growing talent for smithing. The two men had been joined by Vadin, another of the Seekers, and met a new friend, Matumbo, a Deviard of all things, while looking to eliminate the threat of the Da'Roneh along the South Road.

During the course of the ensuing battles, Sheldon felt as if his psyche had been tarnished by the events and chose to spend some time alone. Once the men had, again, returned to Southroad Fair. After a week of contemplation, he seemed to be his old, cheerful self. Merindell, in the mean time, had gone to visit Torvald. Upon returning, Merin noticed the change in Sheldon and announced that he was feeling for a new adventure and wanted to head northward to Boga City, having heard so much about it.









*OOC:*


This scenario is designed using TUW gaming system. Characters should be advanced to be starting the adept level of proficiency. Character records are found in the following thread: TUW: Southroad Seekers (OOC, Character Records)






        *GM:*  Anyone interested in playing or has questions or wants information on the gaming system, feel free to PM me.


----------



## MacConnell (Feb 12, 2020)

Hoping to take a step toward that original dream of some ephemeral idea of greatness, the men pack light and get an early start, bidding farewell to the citizens. It did not seem to bother the men, much, that they lacked any sort of a plan. Sheldon figured something would come along to spark their interest.




​Seven days north of Southroad Fair, which is four days clear of the Piney Wood and into the Southern Plains, One of two ancient stone bridges crosses a branch of the South River. The bridge was built in age gone by a people who no longer existed, due to a foolish war with the gods. There the bridge stood, an icon of the past. A tavern had been constructed the previous year and proved quite successful at such a logical stopping point.

The tavern had been so successful that a community had quickly risen around it and was calling itself Bridgtown. As the two men were enjoying some refreshment, the locals became aware of their identity and approached them with news of a dire event. During the Festival of the Harvest Moon, a child had gone missing. Though this child had been prone to some prankishness, the morning light still gave no sign of her whereabouts. This was three days ago and the mother had become greatly distraught.

The men are asked if they would investigate the incident to see if the girl could be located.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Feb 14, 2020)

Merin nods in affirmation.

*Merin:* "Of course we'll help. We're talking about the welfare of a child. There is no other ethical or logical recourse; the girl must be found. And we shall find her. You have my word on this matter."

*Merin's inner thoughts:* ~I only hope we're in time to find her alive. Three days is a long time for a child to be missing.~


----------



## MacConnell (Feb 15, 2020)

Sheldon nods. He responds to Merindell in Ansylin. "It seems that Centrin will be the more common language of this outpost. Remind me if I forget to translate anything of which you are unsure. We need to start asking questions. At this point we are searching blind. Any ideas?"


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Feb 17, 2020)

*Merin says,* "I am pretty comfortable with Centrin, though not quite fluent. I will need a little help from time to time, probably with more complicated contexts.

She disappeared during the Harvest Festival. We should probably start with that. Is there anyone in the town that would have reason to abduct her? Or to cause her harm? Does her family have any known enemies? Rivals? Feuds with other families?

Also, does the child have any favorite places that she likes to play? We should probably search such places for clues, even though she is probably not there; it makes sense that if she slipped away from the festival to play in her favorite spot, someone might have followed her, and used the seclusion of the place as an opportunity."


----------



## MacConnell (Feb 18, 2020)

Tellerian Hawke said:


> *Merin says,* "I am pretty comfortable with Centrin...



Sheldon nods and speaks quietly. "You need to work with me on Amiradthan, then, when we need to discuss things for ourselves."



Tellerian Hawke said:


> ...Is there anyone in the town... cause her harm... enemies? Rivals? Feuds..?



"No. No. No. Nothing like that... Sally. I mean, my daughter... Well..."

The barkeep interrupts. He speaks in a calm, deep voice, something expected from a barkeep. "Mary. I'll help you. Let me talk to these men. Mary gets flustered when she is upset and has difficulty speaking."

"The Harvest Festival is a great event. Let me tell you some of it to give perspective. We looked for the girl, by the way. Sally is her name."

"The day stuff does not matter right now. As night falls, most adults come here. The younger children gather in the pumpkin field to tell each other spooky stories. Afterward many of the older children join in on a big game of hide-n-seek. Sally did not return after the game, but she was seen during the stories."



Tellerian Hawke said:


> ... does the child have any favorite places..."




"We checked all of those. The girl is a bit mischievous, but three days is too long."

Sheldon runs his left hand through his hair pulling it back from his face. "A little mischievous, eh? Did one of the other kids put her up to a dare?"

Sally's mother Mary, leads the men around the developing community to speak with children and other adults. With a bending of mystical waylines to get a better assurance of truth, the men discover that the girl took a dare to go upstream to Mad Michalo's house and take something from his porch. Mad Michalo is a Bajinin who built a fishing camp a bit upstream. He is old enough to have started to develop some insanity, hence the nickname, but he is not known to be violent. The house is easy to find. At night, alone, the girl could have made the walk in about half an hour.

It takes Merindell and Sheldon less time, even with Mary tagging along. Of course, daylight makes it much easier. The house is terrible. It looks old even though it isn't. There is no door and fishing gear hangs about the porch. All is quiet, too quiet. No one is here, and no one is seen nearby on the river. After Mary is told that she should wait back in town, the men move through the house and begin searching farther upstream.

Maybe 100 strides or so from the house, along the river bank, it looks as if a struggle has occurred. There are jackal tracks and the appearance of something being dragged. The men get a very bad feeling. Following the signs another 20 strides or so away from the river, the body of Mad Michalo is discovered, badly mauled by jackals. Local carrion have already found the corpse and the birds spook with the approach of the men. The beetles have to be kicked away. There is no sign of the girl.

"Maybe we missed something. I can't see the man falling to jackals, even if he is a little Bajinin. I think he was already dead when they found him."









*OOC:*


Your character receives 3 DP and improves in Centrin by 1%.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Feb 19, 2020)

Merin will take a closer look at the corpse, investigating it and the surrounding area thoroughly, walking back and forth around the area, looking for clues and signs as to what actually transpired here, while being careful not to disturb anything.



Spoiler: Base Roll (Investigation)



95 (+25 Luck) = 120.


----------



## MacConnell (Feb 19, 2020)

Spoiler: Active Search



Effectiveness: Sociology + Tranquility + d100
Sociology: Mind + Commercial + Knowledge + Mercantile
Tranquility: Essence + Collegiate + Cohesion + post-Collegiate + pre-Enhancement + Adhesion
Merindell: 31 + 65 + 120 = 216
Sheldon: 41 + 42 + 85 = 168


Agreeing that the men might have missed something, the two men begin to examine the scene in earnest. The body of the Bajinin seems to have been dragged to its current resting place by the repeated action of jackals. Afterward, it was knocked around by vultures. Following the drag line back to the kill zone, the men see what they did not during the cursory examination: the booted prints of men.

Gathering what can be discovered of the whole situation, the men discuss their theory. There is sign of the girl climbing the steps to the porch, but no sign of departure. The man has, obviously exited the house from the front and back many time, making a trail rather than prints. The mess in the house seems more than a bad keeper. Someone carelessly perused the house looking for anything useful, not something specific.

Sheldon has a bit better mundane skill, but Merin adds more clarity of mysticism. Here is what is decided: Sally stepped onto the porch but was noticed by Mad Michalo. Someone else approached the house from the back which interrupted the Bajinin dealing with the girl. Upon exiting the back of the house, Michalo was killed and abandoned. The perpetrators evidently entered the house and carried the girl away. The people, and a definitive print indicates Aedmans, all male, moved farther upstream, away from town. The jackals came later, probably from the smell of fresh blood. The stench of fish around the house likely keeps some of the canines close at all times.








*OOC:*


Merindell receives 3 DP and Sheldon improves in Amiradthan by 1%.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Feb 22, 2020)

*Merin notes.* "Hmmm. Maybe a raiding party? If they carried the girl away, they may intend to either keep her as a slave, or perhaps sell her. Either way, they have her. And she is likely still alive; we'd have seen her body by now if they had intended to kill her. Let's follow these tracks upstream, and see what comes of it."


----------



## MacConnell (Feb 22, 2020)

Tellerian Hawke said:


> *Merin notes.* "... Let's follow these tracks upstream, and see what comes of it."











*OOC:*


NOTE:
In future posts, try to elaborate on travel activities, that way more skills can be used that are unrelated to combat. Example: If the tracks fade out, diverge, or enter the water, what then? Reference: A dog on a trail only thinks of the trail. His handler must observe the area to ward against tricks or ambush.








Spoiler: Active Search



Effectiveness: Sociology + Tranquility + d100
Sociology: Mind + Commercial + Knowledge + Mercantile
Tranquility: Essence + Collegiate + Cohesion + post-Collegiate + pre-Enhancement + Adhesion
Merindell: 31 + 65 + 120 = 216
Sheldon: 41 + 42 + 85 = 168


Waiting until the morrow to be able to leave at first light, the men camp within the cabin, even tidying a few things, involuntarily. The tracks are easy to follow for a time. They follow the river and it appears that the men were running. Once they stopped running, the group spreads out and leaves fewer tracks with their soft-booted feet.

By evening, the light has faded enough to call for a stop. To have traveled such a distance with deliberation seems to indicate that the group his on a mission, not just randomly wandering with a child in tow. Just before making camp, a particular turn in a print makes Merindell think that their quarry may have crossed the river.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Feb 23, 2020)

*Merin says,* "If they were there specifically for her, then this plan has long been in the making. They probably waited for the festival to occur before making their move. They knew that people would be less watchful during this time. But I wonder if they were looking for this particular girl, or whether they were there to find *any* young girl for whatever their purpose is...? That worries me. They will probably stop for the night as well, so we should use that to our advantage. I say we rest only 3 or 4 hours, then adapt our eyes to the darkness, and cross the river. I can affect my own eyes with practiced competence. I will try to do it for you as well. I believe it may be more difficult to do it to others aside from myself, so I will actually touch you, so as to increase the chance of success. What say you to this plan?"


----------



## MacConnell (Feb 26, 2020)

Spoiler: Active Search



Effectiveness: Sociology + Tranquility + d100
Sociology: Mind + Commercial + Knowledge + Mercantile
Tranquility: Essence + Collegiate + Cohesion + post-Collegiate + pre-Enhancement + Adhesion
Merindell: 31 + 65 + 120 = 216
Sheldon: 41 + 42 + 85 = 168





Tellerian Hawke said:


> *Merin says,* "If they were there specifically for her, then this plan has long been in the making..."



Sheldon shakes his head and begins speaking in Centrin. "That does not track. That town is so new it is still developing. Other townsfolk would suspect something if there were something special about Mary or Sally. All the townsfolk came from Boga City. Several of the workers are from Southroad Fair."



Tellerian Hawke said:


> "They will probably stop for the night as well, so we should use that to our advantage..."



"No need to put ourselves out like that. These people have 3 days head start. We are not likely to catch them before they reach some destination unless they are walking for weeks, which seems unlikely."



Tellerian Hawke said:


> "I can affect my own eyes with practiced competence. I will try to do it for you as well..."



"You should no by now, certain things can be done to others and certain things only to oneself. By the change in tracks, I am thinking that this group has slowed, but we could run all day and still not get close enough to see them. What we really need is some higher ground. If they keep following the river, we should get that change in elevation. I have no idea what kind of men we are after, but I am thinking opportunists. There are still some psychotic tribes that eat other people; but if that were the case, why leave the Bajinin?"

After some discussion, it is decided that forced marching or running would cause the two men to arrive in a weaken state, which could prove more than dis-favorable. Taking their rest, or trying to, the two men wake in the middle of the night to something that has only occurred once before during the night, a sense of danger. Having no fire, for one is not needed except for cooking, each man notices that the other is awake. It sounds as if something animalian is circling, afoot. Instinctively, night vision is improved and Merindell is the first to glimpse movement. It appears that some pack of jackals is closing in with malicious intent.









*OOC:*


Each character receives 3 DP. Merindell improves in Centrin proficiency by 1%.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Feb 27, 2020)

Merin will suffocate the closest jackal, to make an example of him.



Spoiler: Base Rolls



Reaction: 09 (Is that a fumble? Wow. First time I ever rolled that low.)
Suffocate: 79


----------



## MacConnell (Feb 28, 2020)

Spoiler: Active Search



Effectiveness: Sociology + Tranquility + d100
Sociology: Mind + Commercial + Knowledge + Mercantile
Tranquility: Essence + Collegiate + Cohesion + post-Collegiate + pre-Enhancement + Adhesion
Merindell: 31 + 65 + 120 = 216
Sheldon: 41 + 42 + 85 = 168





Tellerian Hawke said:


> Merin will suffocate the closest jackal, to make an example of him.



While the pack of jackals is closing its circle thinking to trap some easy prey, Sheldon quietly comments. "Canines do not normally attack people unless they somehow get a taste for us. I will bet this is the same pack that tore into that Bajinin. They have probably been following us waiting for nightfall when they should have an advantage."


Spoiler: Reaction



Readiness + Speed + Clarity + d100
Merindell: 26 + 41 + 73 + 09 = 149
Sheldon: 25 + 41 + 42 + 54 = 162
Jackals: 64 + 34 + 11 + 59 = 168





Spoiler: Speed of Action



Hindrance - Reaction
Merindell: 200(bending) - 149 = 51
Sheldon: 100(bending) - 162 = ~0
Jackals: 200(movement) - 168 = 32





Spoiler: Mystical Assault



Sheldon: 81(bending) + 42(toxicity) + 74(d100) = 197
Merindell: 43(bending) + 51(suffocation) + 79(d100) = 173





Spoiler: Mystical Resistance



J1: 64(conditioning) + 11(clarity) + 84(d100) = 159
damage: 197 - 159 = 38% * 10 = 4
Mind: 4 - 4 = 0, unconscious

J6: damage: 173 - 159 = 14% * 10 = 1
Body: 4 - 1 = 3, hurt





Spoiler: Physical Assault



J1 & 2: 64(aggression) + 34(accuracy) + 11(fury) + 34(d100) = 163
J3 & 4: 193 + 100(2nd opponent) = 263
J5, 6, 7, & 8 = 293 + 100(multiple opponents) = 363





Spoiler: Physical Defense



Merindell: 26(readiness) + 31(avoidance) + 33(analysis) +  79(d100) = 169
damage: 363 - 169 = 194% * 4 = 8 - 24(bracers) = 0, 8 - 30(greaves) = 0
Bracers: 20 - 8 = 12
Greaves: 20 - 8 = 12
damage: 263 - 169 = 94% * 4 = 4 - 30(greaves) = 0
Greaves: 12 - 4 = 8

Sheldon: 25(readiness) + 44(avoidance) + 40(analysis) + 74(d100) = 183
damage: 363 - 183 = 180% * 4 = 7 - 12(greaves) = 0
Greaves: 20 - 7 = 13
damage: 263 - 183 = 80% * 4 = 3 - 16(bracers) = 0
Bracers: 20 - 3 = 17


Before the jackals launch their assault, Sheldon is able to intoxicate one and cause it to lose consciousness; after which, the two men find themselves in quite a predicament. With the advantage of numbers, three jackals take hold of Merindell, while two take hold of Sheldon. So far the armor is holding against the teeth. Merindell is not able to suffocate one of the ones on his legs but does cause it some harm.

When not if the armor fails, the two men know they will be bloodied. On a positive note, each man knows that he can effect every animal that has hold of him instead of focusing on one at a distance.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Feb 28, 2020)

Reacting out of ANGER, Merin LEACHES the life out of the jackals who are biting him.

*Merin seethes in Amiradthan,* "I will NOT be eaten by mere animals! Instead, I will feed upon YOU!!"



Spoiler: Base Rolls



Heat: 96 + (Luck: 100) = 196
Does the 100 give me another roll? If so: +17 = 213 Total.


----------



## MacConnell (Feb 28, 2020)

Spoiler: Character Data



Merindell:
Bracers: 20 - 8 = 12
Greaves: 20 - 8 = 12 - 4 = 8
Sheldon:
Greaves: 20 - 7 = 13
Bracers: 20 - 3 = 17





Spoiler: Active Search



Effectiveness: Sociology + Tranquility + d100
Sociology: Mind + Commercial + Knowledge + Mercantile
Tranquility: Essence + Collegiate + Cohesion + post-Collegiate + pre-Enhancement + Adhesion
Merindell: 31 + 65 + 120 = 216
Sheldon: 41 + 42 + 85 = 168





Spoiler: Speed of Action



Hindrance - Reaction
Merindell: 51 + 100(bending) = 151
Sheldon: 0 + 100(bending) = 100
Jackals: 32 + 20(bite) = 52





Spoiler: Mystical Assault



Sheldon: 81(bending) + 42(toxicity) + 87(d100) = 210
Merindell: 43(bending) + 51(siphon) + 213(d100) = 307





Spoiler: Mystical Resistance



J1: Mind: 4 - 4 = 0, unconscious
J3, 5, 7: 64(conditioning) + 11(clarity) + 55(d100) = 130
damage: 210 - 130 = 80% * 10 = 8
Mind: 4 - 8 = -4, unconscious

J6: 61(conditioning) + 11(fury) + 55(d100) = 130
damage: 307 - 130 = 177% * 10 = 18
Body: 4 - 1 = 3 - 18 = -15, dying

J2, 4, 8: Body: 4 - 18 = -14, dying





Spoiler: Physical Assault



Jackals: 64(aggression) + 34(accuracy) + 11(fury) + 55(d100) = 164
+ 100(2nd opponent) + 100(multiple opponents) + 100(attached) = 464





Spoiler: Physical Defense



Merindell: 26(readiness) + 31(avoidance) + 33(analysis) + 68(d100) = 158
damage: 464 - 158 = 306% * 4 = 12 - 24(bracers) = 0
left Bracers: 6 - 12 = -6
right Bracer: 6 - 12 = -6
damage: 12 - 30(greaves) = 0
left greave: 4 - 12 = -8
right Greave: 4 - 12 = -8

Sheldon: 25(readiness) + 44(avoidance) + 40(analysis) + 87(d100) = 196
damage: 464 - 196 = 268% * 4 = 11
Bracers: 17 - 11 = 6
left Greave: 6 - 11 = -5
right Greave: 7 - 11 = -4





Tellerian Hawke said:


> ... Merin LEACHES the life...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Base Rolls
> ...



Sheldon thinks to himself, ~We need to collect some more items to augment our talent to bend waylines.~

In what could have turned horrible quickly, the two man only lose pieces of armor to the mouths of jackals before subduing the whole pack. Having no qualms about eliminating man eaters, Sheldon takes his carving knife and ends the four that he intoxicating, seeing that the four that attacked his friend are already dying.

"That could have been bad! Are you hurt?"








*OOC:*


Each character receives 6 DP. If you will reference that Merindell says things in Amiradthan, it will help Sheldon learn the language.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Feb 29, 2020)

*Merin says,* "They wounded my pride by catching me when I wasn't ready, and they wounded my coin purse by destroying some really good bracers and greaves; other than that, not a scratch. As my father used to say when I was a boy..."

*Merin (in Amiradthan):* "...vanity heals faster than flesh."

Merin laughs, as he begins to think about how to remedy the problem of the ruined armor pieces.

After a minute or two, Merin realizes he forgot something.

*Merin says,* "We should skin these Jackals, and butcher them, if they don't smell too gamey. We should also clean the bones and the skulls, declaw and defang them, and check these materials for proclivities. Let's get started; we could do all of that in less than 2 or 3 hours, if we start now."


----------



## MacConnell (Feb 29, 2020)

Spoiler: Character Data



Merindell:
Bracers: ruined (this needs to be removed from record)
Greaves: ruined (this needs to be removed from record)
Sheldon:
Greaves: ruined (this needs to be removed from record)
Bracers: 20 - 3 = 17 - 11 = 6





Spoiler: Active Search



Effectiveness: Sociology + Tranquility + d100
Sociology: Mind + Commercial + Knowledge + Mercantile
Tranquility: Essence + Collegiate + Cohesion + post-Collegiate + pre-Enhancement + Adhesion
Merindell: 31 + 65 + 120 = 216
Sheldon: 41 + 42 + 85 = 168





Tellerian Hawke said:


> ... After a minute or two, Merin realizes he forgot something...





Spoiler: Prepare Animal



Ecology + Clarity + d100
Merindell: 31 + 73 + 50 = 154 - 40 > 100
Sheldon: 60 + 54 + 50 = 164 - 40 > 100





Spoiler: Alchemical Sensitivity



Ecology + Analysis + d100 > 60 + 20 * 4
Merindell: 31 + 33 + 50 = 114, fail
Sheldon: 60 + 52 + 50 = 162, succeess
Time: 10 * 4 / 162 = 5 hours, 56 minutes


Sheldon tosses his greaves aside in disgust. "Those stinking beasts completely ruined my lacquered greaves. Those are going to be hard to replace. I can only image what kind of damage that pack could have done in some small village."

After very efficiently skinning the jackals, it is mutually decided to forgo any consumption of jackal meat. All of which is, instead, thrown in the river for the fish to consume. Merindell is unable to sense any particular proclivity concerning the animals, but Sheldon, who has the greater skill in Divination, can, but the specifics must be learned the following day during travel as each item requires just under 6 hours of analysis before it reveals its secret.

Sheldon explains, "The canine teeth or dew claws should offer any Bender an enhancement to strength. Their tails could help me but not you. If in possession of their heart, even after dried, and you were to augment your strength it would increase that effectiveness. For me, it would do the same thing if I augment my athletic skill."








*OOC:*


Jackal Hides: 8: coverage 320%, hindrance 6/10%, deflect 10, soak 4
Jackal Canines: 8 pair: Strength +3
Jackal Dew Claws: 8 pair: Strength +3
Jackal Tails: 8: Strength +3 (Academic only)
Jackal Hearts: 8: +strength x 3, +athleticism x 3






The men rest peaceably the remainder of the night and cross the stream to continue after their unknown quarry. For another entire day, it appears that the men who took the girl are following the river. Evidence is discovered that snares are being put out to capture game.

"Hmm." Sheldon says. "This tells me that whomever we are following, they are not Benders."








*OOC:*


Each character receives 4 DP. Sheldon improves in Amiradthan proficiency by 1%


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Mar 4, 2020)

*Merin says,* "Let's quicken our pace then; if they are hunting without the use of bending, that will slow them down. We don't need to necessarily double our speed, but we should probably move up to a light jog."

Having said that, Merin does so.

While traveling along the stream, Merin will prospect for any useful items (especially lighter pine) and actively search for game.


----------



## MacConnell (Mar 4, 2020)

*OOC:*


Each square represents one hour of travel.








Spoiler: Character Data



Merindell:
Bracers: ruined (this needs to be removed from record)
Greaves: ruined (this needs to be removed from record)
Sheldon:
Bracers: 20 - 3 = 17 - 11 = 6





Spoiler: Collections



*Animal*:
Jackal Hides: 8: coverage 320%, hindrance 6/10%, deflect 10, soak 4
Jackal Canines: 8 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Dew Claws: 8 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Tails: 8: (Strength +3 (Academic only))
Jackal Hearts: 8: {+strength x 3, +athleticism x 3}





Tellerian Hawke said:


> *Merin says,* "Let's quicken our pace..."
> ... Merin will prospect for any useful items (especially lighter pine) and actively search for game.



        *GM:*  NOTE:
Active search may not be performed while jogging or during a forced march. The characters are in the Western Prairie, no pine trees.     


Spoiler: Active Search



Sociology + Clarity or Tranquility + d100
Merindell: 31 + 52 + 50 = 133
Sheldon: 60 + 54 + 50 = 164





Spoiler: Prospecting



Ecology + Clarity or Tranquility + d100
Merindell: 31 + 52 + 50 = 133
Sheldon: 60 + 54 + 50 = 164



Sheldon shakes his head. "I do not think that will be necessary. With this periodic increase in elevation, I think we should quit trying to follow in their trail and anticipate their destination. We should be good enough just to travel in a straighter line."

From Bridgetown, the party followed the river for a few hours, along its western bank, then crossed. It now appears to be heading almost due east toward an outstretched finger of the mountains. The change in elevation provokes travel to be less linear and more back and forth.

The two men come upon a covey of turkeys, collecting two of them and carrying them along to prepare later. Also during travel, Merindell comes across a brick of coal, which he places in a sling to be easier to carry, and Sheldon finds a single Slickstone, which can be used to absorb heat. Merin comes across a particular herb that could aid in Soothing a Mind, but Sheldon finds a handful of unknown, curious, flowers. The area is not really suitable for the location of ores.

By evening there is still no sign of the quarry, so the men make a fire and prepare a meal. After full dark, Sheldon offers to let Merin stand on his shoulders to see if any other campfires can be seen in the area. Surprisingly enough, too far to bother trying to locate at night, the glow of a fire can be seen on the horizon farther toward the mountains, hopefully confirming the direction of travel.








*OOC:*


Collections:
2 turkeys
Coal: 1 brick, {heat x2}
Slickstone: 1: {- heat x2}
Soothe Leaf: 1 measure: {+ Mind x2}
Flower: 1 measure: ?

Each character receives 4 DP.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Mar 18, 2020)

*Merin says,* "There's a campfire over there, on the horizon, toward the mountains. Clams to Pine Vine that's the group we're following. We're getting close. Tomorrow, let's try to catch up to them."


----------



## MacConnell (Mar 18, 2020)

Spoiler: Character Data



Merindell:
Bracers: ruined (this needs to be removed from record)
Greaves: ruined (this needs to be removed from record)
Sheldon:
Bracers: 20 - 3 = 17 - 11 = 6





Spoiler: Collections



*Animal*:
Jackal Hides: 8: coverage 320%, hindrance 6/10%, deflect 10, soak 4
Jackal Canines: 8 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Dew Claws: 8 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Tails: 8: (Strength +3 (Academic only))
Jackal Hearts: 8: {+strength x 3, +athleticism x 3}

*Mineral*:
Coal: 1 brick, {heat x2}
Slickstone: 1: {- heat x2}

*Plant*:
Soothe Leaf: 1 measure: {+ Mind x2}
Flower: 1 measure: ?





Tellerian Hawke said:


> *Merin says,* "There's a campfire over there... Tomorrow, let's try to catch up to them."



Sheldon brushes off his shoulders and nods, twice. "Agreed."

Finding the enemies' campsite takes a few hours. After surveying the area for a few minutes, it is decided that its former occupants had departed more northward, seemingly headed for a wedged crevice between the two closest peaks. The strides of the prints confirm that those men had slowed. Some doodles at the edge of camp indicate that the child is well and probably not under duress, a good sign.

Merindell and Sheldon agree to take to jogging, both able to do so with little noise. Within two more hours of intermittent quickened travel, the two men hear voices off to their right and divert to intercept. The two men look at one another in surprise as the interception was not achieved quickly enough. Other voices are heard, female voices. The language is the same.

Boldly and angry, the two men separate themselves and move at the apparent encampment. Merindell recognizes the people. They are Evipau and apparently he and Sheldon have discovered something known but never before reported by other explorers, a camp women. One of the men ushers the captured child to one of the women, who seems to be trying to offer the girl, kindness, something else unknown in the Evipau.

At a word from one of the other women, who suddenly discovered the observers, the members of the war party turn to charge. The woman who received the child yells something in Evipau. The men halt, confused. The woman stands and moves slowly toward the edge of camp, She speaks to the men who begin to turn back from confrontation. With the warriors behind her, she gestures a halting sign toward the two men, seemingly wanting no conflict.

An awkward two seconds pass and the woman speaks in Ansylin. "Please. Take the girl. I can sense that you two could kill us all without difficulty. I cannot have children. Despite our love for war, our men do not harm us or children. She was a gift for me. I did not ask for this, but I would have accepted her graciously."

She then says in Centrin and in Amiradthan, "Please do not kill us all. I can order the men to not hunt in the area where the girl was taken."


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Mar 18, 2020)

*Merin nods in agreement, speaking in Ansylin,* "Yes, I believe you. Your people killed my parents, but spared me, for the same reason, many years ago, while I was still a child. We have been tasked to return the girl. We are, as you have surmised, warriors, but we gain no pleasure from killing; we kill only when it is necessary. So we will leave you in peace, as long as you keep your word not to return to that area, which is known to its inhabitants as Bridgetown."

*Merin pauses, and then asks,* "How is it that you speak our tongue so fluently? And also the tongue of my native tribe? I am simply curious. Additionally, most of the people where I am from see your tribe as savage, because you attack without warning or provocation. But it is apparent, by your desire to accept the child, that there is kindness in your heart. Do your people ever interact with outsiders? Trading relationships, social alliances, etc.? I want to understand the ways of your people."


----------



## MacConnell (Mar 18, 2020)

Spoiler: Character Data



Merindell:
Bracers: ruined (this needs to be removed from record)
Greaves: ruined (this needs to be removed from record)
Sheldon:
Bracers: 20 - 3 = 17 - 11 = 6





Spoiler: Collections



*Animal*:
Jackal Hides: 8: coverage 320%, hindrance 6/10%, deflect 10, soak 4
Jackal Canines: 8 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Dew Claws: 8 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Tails: 8: (Strength +3 (Academic only))
Jackal Hearts: 8: {+strength x 3, +athleticism x 3}

*Mineral*:
Coal: 1 brick, {heat x2}
Slickstone: 1: {- heat x2}

*Plant*:
Soothe Leaf: 1 measure: {+ Mind x2}
Flower: 1 measure: ?





Tellerian Hawke said:


> *Merin nods in agreement, speaking in Ansylin,* "Yes, I believe you..."
> 
> *Merin pauses, and then asks,* "How is it that you speak our tongue so fluently and also the tongue of my native tribe??"



She first speaks to her people, who quit staring or posturing, in the case of the warriors, and begin to do other things. "It is difficult to explain. I can listen to the wind. Your voices have been heard by something, somewhere, as has mine. I do not speak this language. I do not know its name or its people, but I know its people are not you. It is a common language between you two. I very rarely see anyone outside of my own people."


Tellerian Hawke said:


> "... most of the people where I am from see your tribe as savage... But... is kindness in your heart."



"It is not for me to change the nature of my people, but we are not so mindless as the Kaalatala, the tall, dark, Faethrins. We do not eat the flesh of people as the psychotic Katalians. It is to the honor of our men to find challenge in battle, not butchery. It is to their respect within all the tribe to their care and gifting of the women. The gift of a child to a childless one is a great offer, despite the violence it may have caused, elsewhere."


Tellerian Hawke said:


> "Do your people... I want to understand..."



She shakes her head. "We, the clan of women and young children, are vulnerable. Several war parties will know of our encampment and may visit us, giving gifts in return for our favor. Boys of a right age will depart. We remain hidden from all others. We will leave this place and find another, now. I thank you for your charity."

Merindell and Sheldon are astounded at their newly acquired knowledge. The girl gives no trouble to leave with the men and efficient journey is made to return to Bridgetown, where the mother and townspeople in general are overjoyed at the recovery.









*OOC:*


Each character receives 6 DP.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Mar 25, 2020)

Merin will spend a day or two in Bridgetown, just relaxing, and foraging nearby. He will also visit the tavern, to see if he can pick up any rumors of places or events of interest. He remembers the early days in Southroad Fair, when such rumors led to great adventures and new discoveries.


----------



## MacConnell (Mar 27, 2020)

Spoiler: Character Data



Merindell:
Bracers: ruined (this needs to be removed from record)
Greaves: ruined (this needs to be removed from record)
Sheldon:
Bracers: 20 - 3 = 17 - 11 = 6





Spoiler: Collections



*Animal*:
Jackal Hides: 8: coverage 320%, hindrance 6/10%, deflect 10, soak 4
Jackal Canines: 8 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Dew Claws: 8 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Tails: 8: (Strength +3 (Academic only))
Jackal Hearts: 8: {+strength x 3, +athleticism x 3}

*Mineral*:
Coal: 1 brick, {heat x2}
Slickstone: 1: {- heat x2}

*Plant*:
Soothe Leaf: 1 measure: {+ Mind x2}
Flower: 1 measure: ?





Tellerian Hawke said:


> Merin... foraging nearby...



Sheldon much enjoys being out and about the country. "That turned out to be quite an intriguing adventure. I could never have expected to find such a master Diviner among such a savage, indigenous tribe."

Sheldon suggests following the river upstream so that they may looks for minerals and ores as well as herbs.


Spoiler: Prospecting



ecology + clarity + d100
Merindell: 31 + 32 + 50 = 113
Sheldon: 60 + 42 + 50 = 152


Bridgetown is considerably new and still expanding, being less than a year old. The tavern is basically the only current business. Doing a little prospecting, the differences in the wayline sensitivity of the two men becomes much more pronounced. While Merindell is the stronger Bender, Sheldon is the more proficient Diviner. More items are located than are deemed useful, as the two men have gained enough in power and collected more powerful items that lesser items can be ignored. During the course of the day, Merindell collects 5 pieces of slate to augment the manipulation of mechanical waylines. Sheldon collects no stones. Along a shallow spot in the stream, Sheldon pokes around and finds an ingot of Chromium, which he offers to Merin, explaining that it can be used to aid in augmenting strength by actively bending not just passive enhancement. Sheldon does not find any mystical plants he wants, but Merin locates 5 measures of fire weed, which he separates into different pouches.

Later at the tavern while nothing special is happening Sheldon says, "We should head back to Southroad Fair and buy some replacements for our bracers and your greaves. We also have those jackal hides we need to off load. What say you?"








*OOC:*


Each character receives 3 DP. Merindell improves 1% in Centrin, Sheldon improves 1% in Amiradthan.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Mar 27, 2020)

*Merin nods,* "I'm all for that. Let's get some sleep and leave at dawn."

On the way to Southroad Fair, Merin will continue to prospect and hunt as he travels; he will also continue his attempts at mapping, hoping to become better and better as he gains more practice. Lastly, he will pass the time by telling Sheldon jokes in his native tongue of Amiradthan. He figures that knowing complex concepts like jokes will lend to a greater understanding of the language, by allowing Sheldon to master the subtle nuances.


----------



## MacConnell (Mar 28, 2020)

Spoiler: Character Data



Merindell:
Bracers: ruined (this needs to be removed from record)
Greaves: ruined (this needs to be removed from record)
Sheldon:
Bracers: 20 - 3 = 17 - 11 = 6





Spoiler: Collections



*Animal*:
Jackal Hides: 8: coverage 320%, hindrance 6/10%, deflect 10, soak 4
Jackal Canines: 8 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Dew Claws: 8 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Tails: 8: (Strength +3 (Academic only))
Jackal Hearts: 8: {+strength x 3, +athleticism x 3}

*Mineral*:
Coal: 1 brick, {heat x2}
Slickstone: 1: {- heat x2}

*Plant*:
Soothe Leaf: 1 measure: {+ Mind x2}
Flower: 1 measure: ?





Tellerian Hawke said:


> ... Merin will continue to prospect and hunt... native tongue of Amiradthan...



After the first day, Merin decides that the well traveled road is not likely to yield any return on prospecting. Even all of the former Seekers have gone this way before and any random item near the road should have long since been collected. Hunting, however, is still fruitful, as most of the countryside is still untamed and animals are free to travel as they please.

Once in Southroad Fair, the two men are greeted warmly, as expected. Nothing seems amiss, in fact, the town seems to be prospering. Swift Raven and Fallen Leaf gladly trade for the uncommon jackal hides, intently listening to the story of how the pack had become bloodthirsty man killers. During the tale, the expert leather workers take measurements and negotiate costs for new bracers for Sheldon and new bracers and greaves for Merindell, manufactured from some of the very jackal hide the two brought in. It takes two days to complete all items, as the pieces are taken to Maeli to be lacquered before they are assembled.








*OOC:*


I see no need in keeping track of trivial monies of experienced characters.

Paranormal, Jackal bracers and greaves: coverage 20%, hinder 6, deflect 16, soak 7







As wanderlust sets in upon Sheldon, once again, he says to Merin, "We have covered much of the South. Do you want to head north again or do you want to pay Tor a visit over in Bergbaulager?"








*OOC:*


Each character receives 3 DP. Merindell improves in Centrin by 1% and Sheldon improves in Amiradthan by 1%.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Mar 28, 2020)

*Merin says,* "I've always wanted to see the Dragon's Claw Forest. The journey there should take some time, and we are likely to have many unusual adventures along the way."


----------



## MacConnell (Mar 29, 2020)

Spoiler: Character Data



Merindell: full health
Sheldon: full health





Spoiler: Collections



*Animal*:
Jackal Canines: 8 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Dew Claws: 8 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Tails: 8: (Strength +3 (Academic only))
Jackal Hearts: 8: {+strength x 3, +athleticism x 3}

*Mineral*:
Coal: 1 brick, {heat x2}
Slickstone: 1: {- heat x2}

*Plant*:


"To the far north it is."

Travel is easy through the forest, but nothing remains peaceable for long out in the wilds. Just as the forest is thinning to give way to the Central Plains, a flock of vultures spooks at the approach of the two men. The vultures had been feeding upon the remains of some recently slaughtered travelers, still laying in the road. Sheldon makes a dour expression and reaches up wit his left hand to pull the hair back from his face. He looks to Merindell and shakes his head in disgust.









*OOC:*


Each character receives 3 DP.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Apr 1, 2020)

*Merin says,* "Let's kill these vultures and collect their feathers. As we learned from the Da'Roneh, they can be useful. Then let's have a look at the bodies, to see if we can determine where they are from. If we can determine that, we could possibly bury them, and leave word with town officials of the location of some of their townsfolk."



Spoiler: Base Rolls



76, 81


----------



## MacConnell (Apr 1, 2020)

Spoiler: Character Data



Merindell: full health
Sheldon: full health





Spoiler: Collections



*Animal*:
Jackal Canines: 8 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Dew Claws: 8 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Tails: 8: (Strength +3 (Academic only))
Jackal Hearts: 8: {+strength x 3, +athleticism x 3}

*Mineral*:
Coal: 1 brick, {heat x2}
Slickstone: 1: {- heat x2}

*Plant*:





Tellerian Hawke said:


> *Merin says,* "Let's kill these vultures and collect their feathers... look at the bodies... bury them, and leave word..."



        *GM:*  NOTE: No peoples of the land bury the dead. It is almost the exact opposite of most practices. To bury a body is considered a malicious act or some type of obfuscation.     

Before the vulture can generate much distance in flight, each man bends an elemental wayline that comes most naturally, to fell one of the birds.

"You should know from experience that it is not just the feathers that hold mystical potential, though that is likely the limit for me. You should look at the skulls and talons, too."








*OOC:*


Collected:
black vulture feathers, 2 sets
black vulture skull: 2
black vulture talons: 2 sets







The people are Centrin, likely immigrants or could have been traders, but no indication of pack animals or wagons is discovered. What of note is discovered are a few Halarin tipped arrows. While arrows can be signature items, these are not definitive to either man, as not much previous exposure has occurred.









*OOC:*


Each character receives 3 DP.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Apr 5, 2020)

The GM said:
			
		

> "...No peoples of the land bury the dead."












*OOC:*


 I should have been more clear; I was using the term "bury" to include all funerary practices in general. Some tribes of Native Americans place their dead on wooden scaffolds, raised off the ground. Norse cultures burn their dead, etc. 







Merin will look around to see if he can find any tracks, or other indicators as to who or what killed these men.

Afterwards, Merin will attempt to discern the proclivities for the skulls, talons, and feathers (in that order.)



Spoiler: Base Rolls



Investigation: 72
Detect Proclivities: 75


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Apr 5, 2020)

The GM said:
			
		

> "...What of note is discovered are a few Halarin tipped arrows."




*Merin asks Sheldon,* "I wonder how common these types of arrows are?"

Merin will also search the men, to see what types of belongings they have. He is not looting them, but rather, trying to ascertain from the belongings where they might be from. As he does so, he softly *hums a song in Amiradthan*, one that he can remember his mother humming when she was busy working.


----------



## MacConnell (Apr 5, 2020)

Spoiler: Character Data



Merindell: full health
Sheldon: full health





Spoiler: Collections



*Animal*:
Black Vulture Feathers, 1 set, (Adhesion +2)
Black Vulture Skull: 2, ??
Black Vulture Talons: 2 sets, ??
Jackal Canines: 8 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Dew Claws: 8 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Tails: 8: (Strength +3 (Academic only))
Jackal Hearts: 8: {+strength x 3, +athleticism x 3}

*Mineral*:
Coal: 1 brick, {heat x2}
Slickstone: 1: {- heat x2}

*Plant*:





Tellerian Hawke said:


> *Merin asks Sheldon,* "I wonder how common these types of arrows are?"



Sheldon looks at one and thumbs the bladed head. "Hmm... Halarin. This is pretty good stuff. It is a combination of aluminum and iron. I hate to say it, but I think we are looking for some Amiradthae."



Tellerian Hawke said:


> Merin will also search...



It appears that this party was already looted after they were killed. Any indication of what might have been taken is gone with the items.



Tellerian Hawke said:


> Merin will look around...



Sheldon meticulously scours the area with his friend. It is not a track that motivates decision, it is the direction of the remaining arrows. Due to the angle of impact, it appears that they were all fired from the west.



Tellerian Hawke said:


> Afterwards, Merin will attempt to discern...



"Let's go ahead and head toward the west... Wait! Scratch that. They came from the west when they attacked, but they must have been heading east. This attack was likely opportunistic. Let's go east.." He keeps a fletched end for reference.

While traveling, Sheldon takes the feathers in hand, since Merin begins with the skull. It is not expected that the murderers will be soon overtaken, so the two men move at a pace that can be maintained. The thought is that it may take several days.






Spoiler: Alchemical Sensitivity



alchemy + empathy + d100
Merindell: 31 + 33 + 75 = 139
Sheldon: 60 + 42 + 70 = 172
time: 40 days / 172 = 5 hours, 35 minutes


Unfortunately, Merin is certain that the skull will be useful, but the divining skill is not really his primary talent. It takes Sheldon most of the rest of the day to finally determine that the feathers will augment the existence of a person's life. As such, he decides to adorn himself with a set, attaching them like a fan on the back of his kilt.

By late evening, it is not any peoples that demands the attention of the two men, but a rather large and grayish colored, quilled rodent. It is perhaps a porcupine, except for the odd coloration and being twice the normal size. The creature is noticed, happily chomping down pine cones, at a distance where it could be approached or avoided.








*OOC:*


Each character receives 3 DP.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Apr 7, 2020)

*Merin says,* "Normally, I would avoid this creature. But its size, and the possible proclivities of its quills, piques my curiosity. What say we take it down? You go left, I'll go right? We'll need to bring it down with Wayline Manipulation, because I don't want to get stuck by those quills. Also, we'll need to be wary, because he can probably launch them at us like arrows. It's almost a certainty that the quills are venomous."


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Apr 10, 2020)

As he and his friend approach the big animal, Merin uses *Soullessness* on himself, and starts off the combat by trying to cook the thing, using his Phoenix Feather as augmentation.



Spoiler: Base Rolls



Soullessness: 48
Reaction: 73
Heat: 92 (+47) = 139 (Phoenix Feather, x3)


----------



## MacConnell (Apr 10, 2020)

Spoiler: Character Data



Merindell: full health
Sheldon: full health





Spoiler: Collections



*Animal*:
Black Vulture Feathers, 1 set, (Adhesion +2)
Black Vulture Skull: 2, ??
Black Vulture Talons: 2 sets, ??
Jackal Canines: 8 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Dew Claws: 8 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Tails: 8: (Strength +3 (Academic only))
Jackal Hearts: 8: {+strength x 3, +athleticism x 3}

*Mineral*:
Coal: 1 brick, {heat x2}
Slickstone: 1: {- heat x2}

*Plant*:





Tellerian Hawke said:


> ... Merin uses *Soullessness*... cook... Phoenix Feather...



        *GM:*  Soullessness does not require a random roll. It is applied as a modifier to hiding.     
Moving just close enough the bend waylines around the overgrown, gray porcupine, the men are not required to be very close at all. Seeing the phoenix feather, Sheldon signals to Merindell to hold off for a second and speaks quietly. As he speaks, his image seems to blend with the surrounding.

"I do not want to risk damaging that hide, if we can. Let me see what I can do with its mind."


Spoiler: Mystical Assault



bending + collegiate + d100
Sheldon: 81 + 47 + 139 = a really big overkill


Proving neither a threat nor any difficulty to the men, Sheldon completely dominates the mind of the animal, causing it to roll onto its back and expose its soft underbelly.

"Merciful and quick," he says, no longer needing to be quiet. He dispatches the animal just as he said.

It is later learned that the creature is, appropriately, called a Quillion.








*OOC:*


Each character receives 2 DP.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Apr 19, 2020)

Once the creature is dead, Merin allows Sheldon to skin it, because Sheldon possesses more aptitude at it than he. Merin will then take one of the quills to study, in an attempt to discover proclivities. When the pair decide to rest, Merin will try to update his map (thereby practicing his cartography skills) and add new landmarks and various other notes, as necessary.


----------



## MacConnell (Apr 19, 2020)

Spoiler: Character Data



Merindell: full wellness
Sheldon: full wellness





Spoiler: Collections



*Animal*:
Black Vulture Feathers, 1 set, (Adhesion +2)
Black Vulture Skull: 2, ??
Black Vulture Talons: 2 sets, ??
Jackal Canines: 8 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Dew Claws: 8 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Tails: 8: (Strength +3 (Academic only))
Jackal Hearts: 8: {+strength x 3, +athleticism x 3}

*Mineral*:
Coal: 1 brick, {heat x2}
Slickstone: 1: {- heat x2}

*Plant*:





Tellerian Hawke said:


> ... Merin... take... quills... proclivities... map...





A streak of bright light is seen crossing the sky. It is a bright as the sun and traveling rapidly closer. It intersects with the planet and both men lose consciousness for split second. The world appears to have changed slightly or perhaps it did not change at all and the sense of deja vu is from some previous dream for everything is now as it is remembered.

Sheldon shakes his head. "Gods."

Merindell scratches his head noting some slight errors in his map. He feels certain he had drawn it more accurately and takes steps to correct the discrepancies.


Spoiler: Animal Preparation



anatomy + clarity + d100
Sheldon: 50 + 45 + 50 = 145 - 120(difficulty) = 25%


Sheldon begins trying to skin the animal and quickly realizes that he is out of his depth with this one. After a few terrible mars to the hide, he quits, and collects three loose quills, giving one to Merrin.


Spoiler: Alchemical Sensitivity



ecology + analysis + d100
Merindell: 31 + 33 + 50 = 114
Time: 40 days / 114 = 8 hours, 26 minutes.
Sheldon: 60 + 43 + 50 = 153
Time: 40 days = 6 hours, 17 minutes


Taking much of and all of the night for Merindell, the two men realize the nature of the quills by the morning light. No matter what type of Bender is holding the item it gives significant augmentation to health. One can also be used to enhance the manipulation of chemical waylines with regard to toxicity.








*OOC:*


Quillion quill, (Health +3) {Toxicity x4}







There is still the matter of the murdered family, and the two men continue on their way. Noting that any desire to specifically track a several days' old passing would be fleeting at best, the two men decide to take the day at pressed pace in hopes of simply gaining some ground.

Two days are made in such manner, bringing the men to another river, without any proof of Sheldon's original hunch, and the two men are starting to have doubts, until the remains of two felled pigs are discovered. Examining the kill, it is surmised that the carcasses were no moved much from the place of their demise. Widening the search, the fletching of a discarded arrow shaft is matched to the one being carried.

Sheldon reaches up with his left hand and pulls his hair back from his face. "I am still thinking Amiradthae and a nomadic clan at that. Downstream should bring us to Bridgetown. Upstream heads into the mountains, away from civilization. Which way do you think?"








*OOC:*


Each character receives 3 DP.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Apr 20, 2020)

*Merin says, thoughtfully,* "I doubt their band is large enough to threaten a town. They're probably headed into the mountains. I think the murdered people we found were a chance encounter, perhaps killed to prevent them from telling others about the presence of the Amiradthae in this area. Let's head upstream."

*As Merin is going about his morning routine, he mumbles:* "Podlyye malen'kiye d'yavoly."

When asked about it later, Merin says that the phrase in Amiradthan translates literally to "Sneaky evil spirits." But what it really means is "Sneaky little devils." It is readily apparent that Merin is quite upset about this band of murderers. Sheldon has seen this sort of calm rage in Merin before. He does not envy the Amiradthae who will suffer his friend's wrath.

*Almost as if Merin could read the look on Sheldon's face, he replies,* "They have it coming. They chose to prey upon the weak, the unprepared. I am simply choosing to act on behalf of their victims. My anger is not uncontrolled, or irrational; it is righteous, and directed toward a noble purpose."

As the pair travels, Merin will forage for herbs, and prospect for stones and minerals.



Spoiler: Base Rolls



75, 80


----------



## MacConnell (Apr 22, 2020)

Spoiler: Character Data



Merindell: full wellness
Sheldon: full wellness





Spoiler: Collections



*Animal*:
Black Vulture Feathers, 1 set, (Adhesion +2)
Black Vulture Skull: 2, ??
Black Vulture Talons: 2 sets, ??
Jackal Canines: 8 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Dew Claws: 8 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Tails: 8: (Strength +3 (Academic only))
Jackal Hearts: 8: {+strength x 3, +athleticism x 3}
Quillion Quills: 2: (Health +3), {toxicity x4}

*Mineral*:
Coal: 1 brick, {heat x2}
Slickstone: 1: {- heat x2}

*Plant*:





Tellerian Hawke said:


> *Merin says, thoughtfully,* "I doubt their band is large enough to threaten a town..."
> "...They have it coming. They chose to prey upon the weak..."



"Bully mentality. I would call this an act of opportunity. You are an individual. Do not think that my suspicion of the culprits as being Amiradthae has any reflection on you. It does not."

Having a particular enemy in mind and not especially concerned with the acquisition of food, the two mean turn upstream and continue to force the pace of their travel. A day and a half bring the opportunity of a possible culmination of pursuit. A shift in the wind brings a faint scent of smoke, wafting from farther upstream. The distance could not be more than 15 minutes.









*OOC:*


State intention and precaution of approach. Each character receives 2 DP. The previous post has been corrected to reflect 3.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Apr 22, 2020)

Merin nods at Sheldon in confirmation. He will manipulate waylines to perform the following tasks: Soullessness, Damping Sound, Enhance Motility, and Clairaudience. He will approach from the opposite side as Sheldon, so as to force the enemy to divide their attention. He intends to ignite his first opponent using the Phoenix Feather, but he will do so in coordination with Sheldon, so as to effectively surprise their opponents.



Spoiler: Base Rolls



Buffs:
38, 99(+43), 22, 29... hmmm, dice are against me today.
Reaction:
79
Ignite (Feather x3):
83


----------



## MacConnell (Apr 24, 2020)

Spoiler: Character Data



Merindell: full wellness
Sheldon: full wellness





Spoiler: Collections



*Animal*:
Black Vulture Feathers, 1 set, (Adhesion +2)
Black Vulture Skull: 2, ??
Black Vulture Talons: 2 sets, ??
Jackal Canines: 8 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Dew Claws: 8 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Tails: 8: (Strength +3 (Academic only))
Jackal Hearts: 8: {+strength x 3, +athleticism x 3}
Quillion Quills: 2: (Health +3), {toxicity x4}

*Mineral*:
Coal: 1 brick, {heat x2}
Slickstone: 1: {- heat x2}

*Plant*:
nothing here





Tellerian Hawke said:


> Merin... manipulate waylines... opposite side as Sheldon... intends to (heat) his first opponent using the Phoenix Feather... coordination...



        *GM:*  Clairaudience is counterproductive while moving. It is really designed for non-combat situations, when the character is still. Using the adept task of "Rage" Merin can augment both motility and strength simultaneously.     
Having the talent to augment himself for over an hour, Merindell bends various waylines as he moves into position. Sheldon has to wait until they are much closer because his talent is still limited to a few minutes.


Spoiler: Conceal



hide + Collegiate + d100
Merindell: 40 + 53(soullessness) + 38 = 131
Sheldon: 47 + 48(camouflage) + 38 = 133





Spoiler: Enhancement



Merindell: Motility: 19 * (100 + 61)% = 31, Strength: 21 * 161% = 34
Sheldon: Athletic + 48 = 49


Moving in, it is discovered that the smoke is coming from the campfire of a clan of Amiradthae, as suspected. There are 10 total, five men and five women. They are milling about the area, waiting on the evening meal of some nice sized game animal to finish cooking on a spit. A couple of members are passing some fabric back and forth and discussing the quality. Merindell hears perfectly that they are talking about having taken it from those travelers on the road. It is more than enough evidence.

The phoenix feather dissolves, only to reform momentarily. The enemy holding the bolt of cloth, screams and falls to the ground, convulsing, his insides boiling. An instant later on the opposite side, one tending the fire, suddenly screams. The others immediately ready arrows to their bows and begin looking about in earnest.








*OOC:*


This ends surprise. Reaction will not be necessary, their bows will be slower. State next intended action. Each character receives 6 DP.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Apr 24, 2020)

Merin will once again use heat upon one of the Amiradthae, while trying to remain hidden. He will once again augment using the Phoenix Feather.



Spoiler: Base Rolls



Heat: 100 (+81) = 181. That person is toast.


----------



## MacConnell (Apr 25, 2020)

Spoiler: Character Data



Merindell: full wellness
Sheldon: full wellness





Spoiler: Collections



*Animal*:
Black Vulture Feathers, 1 set, (Adhesion +2)
Jackal Canines: 8 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Dew Claws: 8 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Tails: 8: (Strength +3 (Academic only))
Jackal Hearts: 8: {+strength x 3, +athleticism x 3}
Quillion Quills: 2: (Health +3), {toxicity x4}

*Mineral*:
Coal: 1 brick, {heat x2}
Slickstone: 1: {- heat x2}

*Plant*:
nothing here





Spoiler: Conceal



hide + Collegiate + d100
Merindell: 40 + 53(soullessness) + 38 = 131
Sheldon: 47 + 48(camouflage) + 38 = 133





Spoiler: Enhancement



Merindell: Motility: 19 * (100 + 61)% = 31, Strength: 21 * 161% = 34
Sheldon: Athletic + 48 = 49





Spoiler: Active Search



mercantile + clarity + d100
Amiradthae: 39 + 26 + 48 = 113, fail





Tellerian Hawke said:


> Merin... heat... Phoenix Feather.



        *GM:*  Phoenix Feather uses, 2/3.     
Though they spread out and begin searching, none of the Amiradthae are successful at locating either of their assailants.


Spoiler: Mystical Assault



bending + Collegiate + d100
Merindell: 43 + 52 x 3(feather) + 181 = 380
Sheldon: 81 + 49 + 89 = 219

Resistance: conditioning + fury + d100
Amiradthae: 38 + 25 + 191 = 254
A3: 380 - 254 = 126% * 10 = 13, Body: 10 - 13 = -3, incapacitated
A4: resisted


Once again the phoenix feather dissolves and reforms, a third Amiradthae cries out and falls, but only the one. Whatever Sheldon was attempting, it evidently failed. The remaining Faethrins are becoming unhinged. Finding no enemy, it appears they are preparing to run.








*OOC:*


Each character receives 2 DP.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Apr 29, 2020)

As they are preparing to run, Merin will intoxicate one of them. Although he is tempted to use one of the quills, he decides to forego it; he doesn't see the need to augment an attack upon a demoralized enemy. He will do so while remaining hidden. Only when they start to flee, will he consider exposing himself.



Spoiler: Base Roll



72


----------



## MacConnell (Apr 29, 2020)

Spoiler: Character Data



Merindell: full wellness
Sheldon: full wellness





Spoiler: Collections



*Animal*:
Black Vulture Feathers, 1 set, (Adhesion +2)
Jackal Canines: 8 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Dew Claws: 8 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Tails: 8: (Strength +3 (Academic only))
Jackal Hearts: 8: {+strength x 3, +athleticism x 3}
Quillion Quills: 2: (Health +3), {toxicity x4}

*Mineral*:
Coal: 1 brick, {heat x2}
Slickstone: 1: {- heat x2}

*Plant*:
nothing here





Spoiler: Conceal



Merindell: 53(soullessness)
Sheldon: 48(camouflage)





Spoiler: Enhancement



Merindell: Motility: 31, Strength: 34
Sheldon: Athletic: 49


        *GM:*  Phoenix Feather uses, 2/3.     


Spoiler: Mystical Assault



bending + Collegiate + d100
Merindell: 43 + 32 + 72 = 147
Sheldon: 81 + 49 + 72 = 202

Resistance: conditioning + fury or clarity + d100
Amiradthae: 38 + 25 + 77 = 140
damage: 147 - 140 = 07% * 2 = 1 (minimum success damage)
damage: 202 - 140 = 62% * 4 = 2
A3: incapacitated.
A4: Mind: 10 - 1 = 9, irritated
A6: Body: 10 - 2 = 8, hurt





Spoiler: Projectile Assault



launch + accuracy + clarity + d100
Amiradthae: 38 + 39 + 26 + 77 = 180





Spoiler: Projectile Avoidance



avoidance + analysis + d100
Merindell: 40 + 33 + 72 = 145 + 53(soullessness) = 197
Sheldon: 49 + 43 + 72 = 164 + 48(camo) = 212





Tellerian Hawke said:


> As they are preparing to run, Merin will intoxicate one of them...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Base Roll
> ...



Seeing that the enemy is preparing to scatter, Sheldon deliberately reveals himself, though maintaining his camouflage, and runs straight for one. Having no intention to close to melee but simply gather attention, he again manipulates chemical waylines to acidify the fluids of an enemy.

Showing notable bravery when faced with a known Bender, three of the remaining Amiradthae halt their retreat to turn and fire upon the semi-obscured Sheldon. When the lesser mystical assault only results in irritating his enemy, he too turns and fires his bow, using that fraction of a second connection to locate his target, Merindell. At least, he thought he had located his target but fires left of where he should have been.

"Podozhdite! Yest' tol'ko dva."

Two of the four simultaneously yell at the others, "Wait! There are only two."








*OOC:*


Each character receives 2 DP.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (May 8, 2020)

Maintaining his aura of Soullessness, Merin follows Sheldon's lead, revealing himself, as he rushes his next opponent. He will strike the Amiradtha in the head with his bo staff, while simultaneously hitting him with a piercing sonic attack.

*Merin says, in his native tongue,* "Yes, wait, come back. We want to play! Aren't you having any fun?"



Spoiler: Base Rolls



Bo Staff: 93+51 = 144
Sonic: 96 + 57 = 153
WOO!! The dice are smokin' today!


----------



## MacConnell (May 9, 2020)

Spoiler: Character Data



Merindell: full wellness
Sheldon: full wellness





Spoiler: Collections



*Animal*:
Black Vulture Feathers, 1 set, (Adhesion +2)
Jackal Canines: 8 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Dew Claws: 8 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Hearts: 8: {+strength x 3, +athleticism x 3}
Quillion Quills: 2: (Health +3), {toxicity x4}

*Mineral*:
Coal: 1 brick, {heat x2}
Slickstone: 1: {- heat x2}

*Plant*:
nothing here





Spoiler: Conceal



Merindell: 53(soullessness)
Sheldon: 48(camouflage)





Spoiler: Enhancement



Merindell: Motility: +12, Strength: +11
Sheldon: Athletic: + 8


        *GM:*  Phoenix Feather uses, 2/3.     


Spoiler: Reaction



readiness + speed + clarity + d100
Merindell: 33 + 41 + 32 + 144 = 250 + 12 = 262
Sheldon: 27 + 41 + 48 + 85 = 201 + 8 = 209
Amiradthae: 38 + 58 + 26 + 115 = 237





Spoiler: Speed of Action



hindrance - reaction => 0
Merindell: 37(clothing) - 34(strength) + 400(movement) = 403 - 262 = 141
Sheldon: 200(acidify) - 209 = ~0
Amiradthae: 180(bow) - 237 = ~0





Spoiler: Aggressive Assault



aggression + accuracy + fury + d100
Merindell: 37 + 41 + 74 + 144 = 296 + 11 = 307

defense: readiness + avoidance + analysis + d100
Amiradthae: 38 + 39 + 26 + 115 = 218
damage: 307 - 218 = 89% (not a head strike) * 10 = 9 - 1(soak) = 8
A6: Body: 10 - 2 = 8 - 8 = 0, incapacitated





Spoiler: Mystical Assault



bending + Collegiate + d100
Merindell: 43 + 32(sonic) + 153 = 228
Sheldon: 81 + 49 + 85 = 215

Resistance: conditioning + fury or clarity + d100
Amiradthae: 38 + 25 + 115 = 178 + 49 = 227
damage: 228 - 178 = 50% (5 strides) * 4 = 2
damage: 215 - 178 = 37% * 4 = 1
A1 & 2: dying.
A3: incapacitated.
A4: Mind: 10 - 1 = 9, irritated: Body: 10 - 1 = 9
A6: Mind: 10 - 2 = 8, dazed





Spoiler: Projectile Assault



launch + accuracy + clarity + d100
Amiradthae: 38 + 58 + 26 + 115 = 237 + 50(range) = 287





Spoiler: Projectile Avoidance



avoidance + analysis + d100
Merindell: 40 + 33 + 144 = 217 + 53 = 270
damage: 287 - 270 = 17% * 11 = 2 - 4(surcoat), ineffective (x 3)
Surcoat: 80 - 3 = 77%
Sheldon: 49 + 43 + 85 = 177 + 48 = 225
damage: 287 - 225 = 62% * 11 = 7 - 6(tunic) = 1 (x 3)
Tunic: 60 - 9 = 51%
Body: 10 - 3 = 7, hurt





Tellerian Hawke said:


> ... Merin... rushes his next opponent. He will strike... in the head with his bo staff... sonic attack.
> 
> *Merin says, in his native tongue,* "Yes, wait, come back. We want to play! Aren't you having any fun?"



        *GM:*  Once activated, the soullessness for Merindell will remain for 240 minutes, without concentration. (essence + adhesion) * 10 minutes     
One of the Amiradthae, growls, "Et zhulik, brat!" (It is a rogue, tribesman.)

Sheldon laughs at the comment, thinking, ~Rudimentary, cur.~

Splayed across an open array, Sheldon and Mirendell divide to conquer, thinking it more advantageous and not needing to double-team. Each man picks his next nearest opponent, who are now attempting to snipe rather than run. Sheldon, however, does not close on any opponent, taking a defensive posture instead, manipulating waylines from his distance.

Merindell closes the distance to his next opponent faster than the Amiradthae can draw and fire. Though the blow of his staff misses the opponent's head, it still manages to crack some ribs, piercing a lung, and incapacitating the archer.

The remaining six archers all fire from different locations but all within short bow range. Merindell takes some damage to his snakeskin surcoat but no physical harm. Sheldon takes minor damage from three arrows, insignificantly harming one in return by altering the fluids in his body to become more acidic.








*OOC:*


Each character receives 3 DP.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (May 24, 2020)

Merin will manipulate waylines to assault the senses of his nearest opponent, hitting him with a sonic blast.



Spoiler: Base Roll



91 (+69) = 160


----------



## MacConnell (May 24, 2020)

Spoiler: Character Data



Merindell: full wellness
Surcoat: 80 - 3 = 77%
Sheldon: hurt
Tunic: 60 - 9 = 51%
Body: 10 - 3 = 7





Spoiler: Collections



*Animal*:
Black Vulture Feathers, 1 set, (Adhesion +2)
Jackal Canines: 8 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Dew Claws: 8 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Hearts: 8: {+strength x 3, +athleticism x 3}
Quillion Quills: 2: (Health +3), {toxicity x4}

*Mineral*:
Coal: 1 brick, {heat x2}
Slickstone: 1: {- heat x2}

*Plant*:
nothing here





Spoiler: Amiradthae



A1 & 2: dying.
A3: incapacitated.
A4: Mind: 10 - 1 = 9, irritated: Body: 10 - 1 = 9
A5: full wellness
A6: incapacitated.
A7 - 10: full wellness





Spoiler: Conceal



Merindell: 53(soullessness)
Sheldon: 48(camouflage)





Spoiler: Enhancement



Merindell: Motility: +12, Strength: +11
Sheldon: Athletic: + 8


        *GM:*  Phoenix Feather uses, 2/3.     


Spoiler: Speed of Action



hindrance - reaction => 0
Merindell: 200(sonic blast)
Sheldon: 200(acidify)
Amiradthae: 180(bow)
A4: + 20(hurt) = 200





Spoiler: Physical Assault



aggression/finesse + accuracy + fury/clarity + d100
Merindell: 37 + 41 + 74 +
Sheldon: 25 + 41 + 48 + 67 = 181

defense: readiness + avoidance + analysis + d100
Amiradthae: 38 + 39 + 26 + 104 = 207





Spoiler: Mystical Assault



bending + Collegiate + d100
Merindell: 43 + 32(sonic) + 160 = 235
Sheldon: 81 + 49(acid) + 67 = 197

Resistance: conditioning + fury or clarity + d100
Amiradthae: 38 + 25 + 104 = 167
damage: 235 - 167 = 68% * 6 = 4
fall: 235 - 167 - 39 = 27% * 10 = 3
A7: Mind: 10 - 7 = 3, dazed

damage: 197 - 167 = 30% * 6 = 2
A4: Body: 9 - 2 = 7





Spoiler: Projectile Assault



launch + accuracy + clarity + d100
Amiradthae: 38 + 58 + 26 + 104 = 226 + 50(range) = 276 +100(multi) = 376





Spoiler: Projectile Avoidance



avoidance + analysis + d100
Merindell: 40 + 33 + 160 = 233 + 12(motility) + 53(soulless) = 298
damage: 376 - 298 = 78% * 8 = 6 - 4(surcoat) - 2(tunic) = 0 x 3
Surcoat: 77 - 6 = 71%
Tunic: 60 - 3 = 57%
Sheldon: 49 + 43 + 67 = 159 + 48(camo) = 207
damage: 376 - 207 = 69% * 8 = 6 - 6(tunic) = 0 x 3
L-Tunic: 51 - 9 = 42%





Tellerian Hawke said:


> Merin will... sonic blast.



        *GM:*  Did you forget about physically attacking?     
Realizing that he is beginning to sprout arrows like porcupine quills, Sheldon decides that he need to physically engage the opponents, not just remain back to bend waylines.

The five, uninjured and unengaged, Amiradthae fire arrows a mere 20 tics before Merindell or Sheldon can act. Merin chooses to mystically assault a new foe, without needing to move, and Sheldon manages to close on his currently targeted opponent before the slightly impaired foe can fire.

Each man, again, takes 3 arrows, albeit none causes physical harm. The sonic force generated by Merindell knocks his opponent back just over 2 strides and causes some significant mental anguish.

The opponent of Sheldon is able to avoid his physical attack but seems to suffer some internal damage from some unseen force.








*OOC:*


Each character receives 1 DP.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (May 24, 2020)

Merin will advance, attacking with his bo staff, while simultaneously heating him, augmented by the brick of coal.



Spoiler: Base Rolls



Attack: 88
Heat (x2 aug): 93 (+67) = 160


----------



## MacConnell (May 27, 2020)

Spoiler: Character Data



Merindell: full wellness
Surcoat: 80 - 3 - 6 = 71%
Tunic: 60 - 3 = 57%
Sheldon: hurt
L-Tunic: 60 - 9 - 9 = 42%
Body: 10 - 3 = 7





Spoiler: Collections



*Animal*:
Black Vulture Feathers, 1 set, (Adhesion +2)
Jackal Canines: 8 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Dew Claws: 8 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Hearts: 8: {+strength x 3, +athleticism x 3}
Quillion Quills: 2: (Health +3), {toxicity x4}

*Mineral*:
Slickstone: 1: {- heat x2}

*Plant*:
nothing here





Spoiler: Amiradthae



A1 & 2: dying.
A3: incapacitated.
A4: Body: 10 - 1 - 2 = 7, hurt
A5: full wellness
A6: incapacitated.
A7: Mind: 10 - 7 = 3, dazed
A8 - 10: full wellness





Spoiler: Conceal



Merindell: 53(soullessness)
Sheldon: 48(camouflage)





Spoiler: Enhancement



Merindell: Motility: +12, Strength: +11
Sheldon: Athletic: + 8


        *GM:*  Phoenix Feather uses, 2/3.     


Spoiler: Speed of Action



hindrance - reaction => 0
Merindell: 200(heat)
Sheldon: 200(acid)
Amiradthae: 180(bow)
A4: 180 + 30(hurt) = 210
A7: 180 + 70(dazed) = 250





Spoiler: Physical Assault



aggression/finesse + accuracy + fury/clarity + d100
Merindell: 37 + 41 + 74 + 88 = 240
Sheldon: 25 + 41 + 48 + 128 = 242

defense: readiness + avoidance + analysis + d100
Amiradthae: 38 + 39 + 26 + 118 = 221
damage: 240 - 221 = 19% * 10 = 2 - 2(deflect) = 0
damage: 242 - 221 = 21%(held) - 38(aggression) = no damage





Spoiler: Mystical Assault



bending + Collegiate + d100
Merindell: 43 + 52(heat) x 3(coal) + 160 = 359
Sheldon: 81 + 50(acid) + 128 = 259

Resistance: conditioning + fury or clarity + d100
Amiradthae: 38 + 25 + 118 = 181
damage: 359 - 181 = 178% * 4 = 7
A7: Body: 10 - 7 = 3, injured
damage: 259 - 181 = 78% * 4 = 3
A4: Body: 7 - 3 = 4, injured





Spoiler: Projectile Assault



launch + accuracy + clarity + d100
Amiradthae: 38 + 58 + 26 + 118 = 240





Spoiler: Projectile Avoidance



avoidance + analysis + d100
Merindell: 40 + 33 + 88 = 161
damage: 240 - 161 = 79% * 8 = 6 - 4(surcoat) - 2(tunic) = 0 x 2
Surcoat: 71 - 2 - 2 = 67%
Tunic: 57 - 1 - 1 = 55%
Sheldon: 49 + 43 + 128 = 220
damage: 240 - 220 = 20% * 8 = 2 - 6(L-tunic) < 0 x 2
L-Tunic: 42 - 1 - 1 = 40%





Tellerian Hawke said:


> Merin... bo... heating... coal.



Preferring to fight defensively, Sheldon is forced to take a more proactive approach, as his opponent continues to utilize his bow, though he does attempt to arm lock his quarry.

The four Amiradthae who are unengaged and uninjured fire arrows before anything else happens, their advantage for firing from short range negated by the physical engagement of an ally. All archers manage to hit their target, but the arrows do not inflict any bodily damage.

Merindell swings his bow toward his enemy's head, but his aim is bit too low and the Amiradtha shrugs up his should, effectively negating the force of the attack, but this is not the real danger. Dissolving the brick of coal to augment the manipulation of thermal waylines, the Amiradtha convulses with an unnatural heat, his bow igniting in flame and his clothes beginning to smolder.

Sheldon moves around the outside of his enemy's bow arm, catching the wrist and locking the elbow and preventing him from firing, but cannot break the arm. Additionally, the manipulation of chemical waylines causes further internal harm to the archer.








*OOC:*


Each character receives 3DP. Combat continues.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (May 27, 2020)

Merin wil continue to attack with the bo staff, and during the attack routine, he will he will siphon the remainder of his enemy's life force.



Spoiler: Base Rolls



Attack = 93 (+74) = 167
Siphon = 83


----------



## MacConnell (May 30, 2020)

Spoiler: Character Data



Merindell: full wellness
Surcoat: 80 - 3 - 6 - 2 - 2 = 67%
Tunic: 60 - 3 - 1 - 1 = 55%
Sheldon: hurt
L-Tunic: 60 - 9 - 9 - 1 - 1 = 40%
Body: 10 - 3 = 7





Spoiler: Collections



*Animal*:
Black Vulture Feathers, 1 set, (Adhesion +2)
Jackal Canines: 8 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Dew Claws: 8 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Hearts: 8: {+strength x 3, +athleticism x 3}
Quillion Quills: 2: (Health +3), {toxicity x4}

*Mineral*:
Slickstone: 1: {- heat x2}

*Plant*:
nothing here





Spoiler: Amiradthae



A1 & 2: dying.
A3: incapacitated.
A4: Body: 10 - 1 - 2 - 3 = 4, injured
A5: full wellness
A6: incapacitated.
A7: Mind: 10 - 7 = 3, dazed: Body: 10 - 7 = 3, injured
A8 - 10: full wellness





Spoiler: Conceal



Merindell: 53(soullessness)
Sheldon: 48(camouflage)





Spoiler: Enhancement



Merindell: Motility: +12, Strength: +11
Sheldon: Athletic: + 8


        *GM:*  Phoenix Feather uses, 2/3.     


Spoiler: Speed of Action



hindrance - reaction => 0
Merindell: 200(siphon)
Sheldon: 200(acid)
Amiradthae: 180(bow)
A4: 180 + 70(hurt) = 250
A7: 180 + 100(injured) = 280





Spoiler: Physical Assault



aggression/finesse + accuracy + fury/clarity + d100
Merindell: 37 + 41 + 74 + 167 = 319
Sheldon: 25 + 41 + 48 + 52 = 166

defense: readiness + avoidance + analysis + d100
Amiradthae: 38 + 39 + 26 + 100 = 203
damage: 319 - 203 = 116% * 10 = 12 - 2(soak) = 10
A7: Body: 3 - 10 = -7, incapacitated: Mind: 3 - 7 = -4, unconscious





Spoiler: Mystical Assault



bending + Collegiate + d100
Merindell: 43 + 52(siphon) + 83 = 178
Sheldon: 81 + 50(acid) + 64 = 195

Resistance: conditioning + fury or clarity + d100
Amiradthae: 38 + 25 + 64 = 127
damage: 178 - 127 = 51% * 4 = 2
A7: Essence: 6 - 2 = -4, dying
damage: 195 - 127 = 68% * 4 = 3
A4: Body: 4 - 3 = 1, injured





Spoiler: Projectile Assault



launch + accuracy + clarity + d100
Amiradthae: 38 + 58 + 26 + 110 = 232, 332(2nd shot)





Spoiler: Projectile Avoidance



avoidance + analysis + d100
Merindell: 40 + 33 + 167 = 240 + 53(soullessness) = 293
damage: 332 - 293 = 42% * 8 = 3 - 4(surcoat) = 0
Surcoat: 67 - 2 = 65%
Sheldon: 49 + 43 + 72 = 164 + 48(camo) = 212
damage: 232 - 212 = 20% * 8 = 2 - 6(tunic) = 0
damage: 332 - 212 = 120% * 8 = 10 - 6(tunic) - 2(tunic) = 2
Body: 10 - 2 = 2, hurt
L-tunic: 40 - 1 - 3 = 36%
A-tunic: 60 - 1 = 59%


Having successfully locked his opponent in an arm bar, Sheldon will continue to add pressure, using his enemy as a body shield for the other archers, as well as continuing to cook his insides by bending chemical waylines.


Tellerian Hawke said:


> Merin... bo staff... siphon...



The two Amiradthae physically engaged with the former Seekers can only think to extricate themselves from the engagement, having both lost the opportunity to fire a bow. The four others continue to fire away.

The first arrow that flies toward Merindell strikes the injured Amiradtha, instead. The second arrow cannot pierce through surcoat and tunic. Both arrows that fly toward Sheldon strike true, one of them causing minor harm.

Merin clocks his opponent with the continued motion of his bo staff, hard, hard enough to take his consciousness, especially after having taken a friendly arrow. The siphoning of his lifeforce is moot, but it speeds the extinguishment of his life.

The Amiradtha being held by Sheldon not only prevents the breaking of his arm but manages to pull free, though Sheldon almost incapacitates him by his continued wayline manipulation.








*OOC:*


Each character receives 2 DP. The healthy Amiradthae seem content to continue this heated battle. The one who broke free of Sheldon is trying to get away.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Jun 4, 2020)

His opponent being down and out, Merin will turn and advance on the next nearest Amiradthan. Once again, he will lead with his bo staff, and follow it up with a Siphon attack.



Spoiler: Base Rolls



*Bo Staff:*
Bo Staff: 1D100 = [33] = 33
 

*Siphon*
Siphon Attack: 1D100 = [95] = 95
 
BONUS ROLL: 
Bonus Roll (Siphon): 1D100 = [28] = 28
 
*TOTAL SIPHON: 123*


----------



## MacConnell (Jun 6, 2020)

Spoiler: Character Data



Merindell: full wellness
Surcoat: 80 - 3 - 6 - 2 - 2 - 2 = 65%
Tunic: 60 - 3 - 1 - 1 = 55%
Sheldon: hurt
L-Tunic: 60 - 9 - 9 - 1 - 1 - 1 - 3 = 36%
A-tunic: 60 - 1 = 59%
Body: 10 - 3 - 2 = 5, hurt





Spoiler: Collections



*Animal*:
Black Vulture Feathers, 1 set, (Adhesion +2)
Jackal Canines: 8 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Dew Claws: 8 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Hearts: 8: {+strength x 3, +athleticism x 3}
Quillion Quills: 2: (Health +3), {toxicity x4}

*Mineral*:
Slickstone: 1: {- heat x2}

*Plant*:
nothing here





Spoiler: Amiradthae



A1 & 2: dying.
A3: incapacitated.
A4: Body: 10 - 1 - 2 - 3 - 3 = 1, injured
A5: full wellness
A6: incapacitated.
A7: dying.
A8 - 10: full wellness





Spoiler: Conceal



Merindell: 53(soullessness)
Sheldon: 48(camouflage)





Spoiler: Enhancement



Merindell: Motility: +12, Strength: +11
Sheldon: Athletic: + 8


        *GM:*  Phoenix Feather uses, 2/3.     


Spoiler: Speed of Action



hindrance - reaction => 0
Merindell: 200(movement, etc.)
Sheldon: 200(movement, etc.)
Amiradthae: 180(bow)
A4: 180 + 90(injured) = 270





Spoiler: Physical Assault



aggression/finesse + accuracy + fury/clarity + d100
Merindell: 37 + 41 + 74 + 33 = 185
Sheldon: 25 + 41 + 48 + 78 = 192

defense: readiness + avoidance + analysis + d100
Amiradthae: 38 + 39 + 26 + 68 = 171
damage: 185 - 171 = 14% * 10 = 1 - 1(tunic) = 0
damage: 192 - 171 = 21% - 39% = no damage





Spoiler: Mystical Assault



bending + Collegiate + d100
Merindell: 43 + 52(siphon) + 123 = 218
Sheldon: 81 + 50(acid) + 78 = 209

Resistance: conditioning + fury or clarity + d100
Amiradthae: 38 + 25 + 68 = 131
damage: 218 - 131 = 87% * 6 = 5
damage: 209 - 131 = 78% * 6 = 5
A8: Body: 10 - 5 = 5, injured
Merindell: Body: 6 + 5 = ~10, full wellness
A4: Body: 1 - 5 = -4, unconscious





Spoiler: Projectile Assault



launch + accuracy + clarity + d100
Amiradthae: 38 + 58 + 26 + 68 = 190, 290





Spoiler: Projectile Avoidance



avoidance + analysis + d100
Merindell: 40 + 33 + 33 + 53(soullessness) = 159
damage: 190 - 159 = 31% * 8 = 2 - 2(surcoat) = 0
damage: 290 - 159 = 131% * 8 = 10 - 4(surcoat) - 2(tunic) = 4
Surcoat: 65 - 3 = 62%
Tunic: 55 - 1 = 54%
Body: 10 - 4 = 6, injured.
Sheldon: 49 + 43 + 78 + 48(camo) = 218 + 50(cover) = 268
damage: 290 - 268 = 22% * 8 = 2 - 2(tunic) = 0
L-tunic: 36 - 1 = 35%





Tellerian Hawke said:


> ... Merin will... lead with his bo staff... Siphon...



Instantly realizing that the Amiradtha is trying to get away, Sheldon haltingly pursues him, to continue to use him as an arrow shield, delaying tackling him for a count of 2, until he can effectively bend chemical waylines.

The unengaged Amiradthae fire more arrows, just before Merindell can relocate to one. The first arrow flies wide of Sheldon, but the second causes more harm to his lizard skin tunic. The first arrow grazes the snakeskin surcoat of Merin, but the second punches straight through both surcoat and tunic to cause minor injury.

Sucking in wind and grinding his teeth at the sudden burst of pain, Merin's bo staff slows in its arc, causing no harm to the new opponent, but the physical assault is more distraction and sometimes a bonus. No longer having the need to touch an enemy to siphon its lifeforce, Merin steals more than enough to recover his arrow wound.

Sheldon tackles the fleeing Amiradtha, but the wiry Faethrin still manages to roll with the fall and take no damage. The effort is moot, as Sheldon finishes ruining his enemy's insides by turning them to acid.








*OOC:*


Both characters receive 3 DP. The three unengaged Amiradthae appear to be intending a tactical retreat.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Jun 20, 2020)

Merin will advance quickly, moving to cut off their retreat. He will swing with his bo staff, as he attempts to paralyze one of them.



Spoiler: Base Rolls



Bo Staff = 88
Paralyze = 93 (+71) = 164


----------



## MacConnell (Jun 21, 2020)

Spoiler: Character Data



Merindell: full wellness
Surcoat: 80 - 3 - 6 - 2 - 2 - 2 - 3 = 62%
Tunic: 60 - 3 - 1 - 1 - 1 = 54%
Sheldon: hurt
L-Tunic: 60 - 9 - 9 - 1 - 1 - 1 - 3 - 1 = 35%
A-tunic: 60 - 1 = 59%
Body: 10 - 3 - 2 = 5, hurt





Spoiler: Collections



*Animal*:
Black Vulture Feathers, 1 set, (Adhesion +2)
Jackal Canines: 8 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Dew Claws: 8 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Hearts: 8: {+strength x 3, +athleticism x 3}
Quillion Quills: 2: (Health +3), {toxicity x4}

*Mineral*:
Slickstone: 1: {- heat x2}

*Plant*:
nothing here





Spoiler: Amiradthae



A1 & 2: dying.
A3: incapacitated.
A4: Unconscious:
A5: full wellness
A6: incapacitated.
A7: dying.
A8: Body: 10 - 5 = 5, injured
A9 - 10: full wellness


        *GM:*  Phoenix Feather uses, 2/3.     


Spoiler: Speed of Action



hindrance - reaction => 0
Merindell: 200(movement, etc.)
Sheldon: 200(movement, etc.)
Amiradthae: 0(run)





Spoiler: Mystical Assault



bending + Collegiate + d100
Merindell: 43 + 52(paralyze) + 164 = 259
Sheldon: 81 + 50(acid) + 88 = 220

Resistance: conditioning + fury or clarity + d100
Amiradthae: 38 + 25 + 106 = 169
damage: 259 - 169 = 90% * 6 = 5
Strength: 9 - 5 = 4
damage: 220 - 169 = 51% * 6 = 3
Body: 10 - 3 = 7, hurt





Spoiler: Projectile Assault



launch + accuracy + clarity + d100
Sheldon: 23 + 41 + 49 + 88 = 201





Spoiler: Projectile Avoidance



avoidance + analysis + d100
Amiradtha: 38 + 58 + 26 + 106 > 201





Tellerian Hawke said:


> Merin... cut off their retreat... bo staff... paralyze...



Picking up his fallen enemy's bow, Sheldon will launch an arrow while acidically altering the fluids of his target's body.

Merin quickly realizes that he will not quickly catch one of the fleeing Amiradthae, who in tactical retreat, have all separate departures. As a parting shot, he bends the mystical waylines that control the anatomical function of the enemy to stifle their function.

Sheldon's target cannot gain more than medium bow range distance before an arrow is launched.

Both men are able to affect an enemy with a mystical assault, but the arrow from Sheldon, which seems a more than competent shot, misses because the Amiradtha makes a sudden change in direction.

The remaining three Amiradthae successfully flee, leaving the fallen to litter the field of battle. Merindell is no worse for wear, having siphoned lifeforce from the enemy. Sheldon is hurt.








*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Jun 28, 2020)

Merin will use his considerable talent to speed up Sheldon's healing process. When he is feeling better, Merin will assess both of their tunics and armor, to see if they are significantly damaged.

*Merin quips,* "Wanna track the rest of those ublyudoki down? Or just leave them be?"


----------



## MacConnell (Jun 30, 2020)

Spoiler: Character Data



Merindell: full wellness
Surcoat: 80 - 3 - 6 - 2 - 2 - 2 - 3 = 62%
Tunic: 60 - 3 - 1 - 1 - 1 = 54%
Sheldon: hurt
L-Tunic: 60 - 9 - 9 - 1 - 1 - 1 - 3 - 1 = 35%
A-tunic: 60 - 1 = 59%
Body: 10 - 3 - 2 = 5, hurt





Spoiler: Collections



*Animal*:
Black Vulture Feathers, 1 set, (Adhesion +2)
Jackal Canines: 8 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Dew Claws: 8 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Hearts: 8: {+strength x 3, +athleticism x 3}
Quillion Quills: 2: (Health +3), {toxicity x4}

*Mineral*:
Slickstone: 1: {- heat x2}

*Plant*:
nothing here





Spoiler: Amiradthae



A1 & 2: dying.
A3: incapacitated.
A4: Unconscious:
A5: fled
A6: incapacitated.
A7: dying.
A8: fled
A9 - 10: fled





Tellerian Hawke said:


> Merin will... speed up Sheldon's healing process... assess... tunics and armor...
> 
> *Merin quips,* "Wanna track... Or just leave them be?"





Spoiler: Render Physical Aid



Bending + Restore + d100
Merindell: 42 + 43 + 50 = 135
Sheldon: 81 + 44 + 50 = 175
Time: 10 days * 5 / (135 + 175) = 3 hours, 53minutes


Sheldon reaches up with his left hand and pulls his hair from his face. "We can let them go. We effectively decimated their party. They will need to recruit more members before they will be raiding anyone, but what is that word you called them? Is that an Amiradthan word?"
        *GM:*  You will find that I use no modern vulgarity or jargon as it does not fit the period in which the game world is set.      
Together, the two men are able to increase the rate of restoration for Sheldon to mere hours. Since it is best to rest during this time, Sheldon agrees to do some mending on their garments, which is much needed. HIs skill at such things far exceeds that of Merindell and probably anyone else's outside of professional leather workers.


Spoiler: Repair



Leatherwork or Tailoring + Motility + d100
Sheldon: 81 + 3 + 50 > 100










*OOC:*


*Merindell*:
Surcoat: 74% coverage, 6 repairs
Tunic: 56% coverage, 4 repairs
*Sheldon*:
L-Tunic: 53% coverage, 7 repairs

Each character receives 5 DP.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Jul 1, 2020)

Sheldon said:
			
		

> "...is that an Amiradthan word?"




*Merin laughs,* "Yes, it is. It's an insult. An ublyudok is a person whose parents never held a joining ceremony in the presence of the elder council and their village. It generally means that the person in question is from a family without honor. Ublyudoki (with the "eee" sound at the end) means more than one."


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Jul 1, 2020)

While resting, Merin will also (mercifully) kill the Amiradthae that are unconscious or incapacitated; he does not want them to live to raid again. He will then search the bodies for anything useful, such as herbs, equipment, and any trinkets that might have proclivities toward waylines.


----------



## MacConnell (Jul 1, 2020)

Spoiler: Character Data



Merindell: full wellness
Surcoat: 74%
Tunic: 56%
Sheldon: full wellness
L-Tunic: 53%
A-tunic: 59%





Spoiler: Collections



*Animal*:
Black Vulture Feathers, 1 set, (Adhesion +2)
Jackal Canines: 8 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Dew Claws: 8 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Hearts: 8: {+strength x 3, +athleticism x 3}
Quillion Quills: 2: (Health +3), {toxicity x4}

*Mineral*:
Slickstone: 1: {- heat x2}

*Plant*:
nothing here





Spoiler: Amiradthae



A1 & 2: dying.
A3: incapacitated.
A4: Unconscious:
A5: fled
A6: incapacitated.
A7: dying.
A8: fled
A9 - 10: fled





Tellerian Hawke said:


> ... Merin will... (end) the Amiradthae... then search... have proclivities...



Though Sheldon is injured, helping finish the fallen enemies and searching for spoils is not strenuous enough to hinder his recovery. While resting, he will analyze an interesting item, if discovered.

The six fallen Amiradthae are somewhat well equipped and heavily adorned with various accessories. Among all of whom are found a total of 7 measures of dried meat or nuts, all of which are edible, 10 tiny pouches of dried herbaceous material, 3 feather talismans, 7 curious stones, 5 metal ingots, 3 lizard claw necklaces, 1 ram's horn trinket, 1 boar tusk trinket, 1 fowler jawbone trinket, 1 tiny pouch of lizard teeth, 1 ram jawbone fetish, 1 tiny pouch of fowler teeth, and 1 bird skull.

Each man selecting an item to which he is most drawn, Merindell chooses to analyze the fowler jawbone, while Sheldon choses a feather talisman.


Spoiler: alchemical sensitivity



ecology + analysis + d100
Merindell: 31 + 33 + 50 = 114
Time: 40 days / 114 = 8 hours, 26 minutes, success
Sheldon: 50 + 43 + 50 = 143
Time: 40 days / 143 = 6 hours, 43 minutes, success










*OOC:*


Fowler jawbone: Adhesion +3
Rooster feather talisman: Confluence +3

Each character receives 5 DP.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Jul 8, 2020)

While resting, Merin will detach the Fisher Claws from his belt, and replace them with the Fowler Jawbone. He can tell that the jawbone has slightly more energy coming from it than the claws do.

*Merin says,* "Well, I suppose if we're letting the Amiradthae go, that killing 6 of them was more than adequate justice for the two murdered travelers we found. Let's camp here tonight, and continue our journey in the morning. How long do you reckon it will take to reach the *Drakon Pozvonochnik*? That's what my people call the *Dragon Spine*."


----------



## MacConnell (Jul 11, 2020)

Spoiler: Character Data



Merindell: full wellness
Surcoat: 74%
Tunic: 56%
Sheldon: full wellness
L-Tunic: 53%
A-tunic: 59%





Spoiler: Collections



*Animal*:
Jackal Canines: 8 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Dew Claws: 7 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Hearts: 8: {+strength x 3, +athleticism x 3}
Quillion Quills: 2: (Health +3), {toxicity x4}
Feather Talismans: 2, ??
Lizard Claws: 3 sets, ??
Ram's Horn: 1, ??
Boar Tusk: 1, ??
Lizard Teeth: 1 pouch, ??
Bird Skull: 1, ??

*Mineral*:
Slickstone: 1: {- heat x2}
Curious Stones: 7, ??

*Ores*:
ingots: 5, ??

*Plant*:
dried herbs: 10 measures, ??





Tellerian Hawke said:


> ... Merin says, "... How long do you reckon it will take to reach the *Drakon Pozvonochnik*? That's what (the Amiradthae) call the *Dragon Spine*."



Sheldon smiles and gives a short laugh. "Not 'Pozvonochnik,' we can see that stretch from here."

He points east at the visible peaks in the distance then slightly west of north, toward the empty sky. "I think the name is Cornu Draco, Dragon's Wing for the direction you wanted to go. From here, I think we would be best suited to walk a little farther northeast until we hit the river then follow it back to Bridgetown, to head on from there."

The trip to Bridgetown is an easy six days, with plentiful game but nothing of a threat.

"I think our presence here is starting to have an impact on potential danger." Sheldon laughs. Each day while walking and each night while resting, he chooses a different item from the spoils to examine and advises Merindell to do the same.








*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. When including a comment in you next post, be specific as to which item you character will analyze.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Jul 20, 2020)

Spoiler: Merin's objects by day



Feather Talismans: 2 *(First Day)*
Lizard Claws: 3 sets *(Second Day)*
Ram's Horn: 1 *(Third Day)*
Boar Tusk: 1 *(Fourth Day)*
Lizard Teeth: 1 pouch *(Fifth Day)*
Bird Skull: 1 *(Sixth Day)*



Merin deals with the animal parts, while allowing Sheldon to examine the minerals, ores, and plants. Each day, Merin chooses something different. 









*OOC:*


(See spoiler list, above.)







*Merin concedes,* "Ok, wing not spine. But how long do you reckon the journey will take?"


----------



## MacConnell (Jul 22, 2020)

Spoiler: Character Data



Merindell: full wellness
Surcoat: 74%
Tunic: 56%
Sheldon: full wellness
L-Tunic: 53%
A-tunic: 59%





Spoiler: Collections



*Animal*:
Jackal Canines: 8 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Dew Claws: 7 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Hearts: 8: {+strength x 3, +athleticism x 3}
Quillion Quills: 2: (Health +3), {toxicity x4}
Feather Talismans: 2, ??
Lizard Claws: 3 sets, ??
Ram's Horn: 1, ??
Boar Tusk: 1, ??
Lizard Teeth: 1 pouch, ??
Bird Skull: 1, ??

*Mineral*:
Slickstone: 1: {- heat x2}
Curious Stones: 7, ??

*Ores*:
ingots: 5, ??

*Plant*:
dried herbs: 10 measures, ??





Tellerian Hawke said:


> *Merin concedes,* "Ok, wing not spine. But how long...?"



Sheldon laughs. "I do not even know if we can get there. This old map is the only reason we know about it, and there are no civilizations marked. I guess we should head toward this place called Outpost and see if anyone knows anything more."

He runs his left hand through his hair pulling it back from his face. "There is a library in Boga City. I do not really like the idea of such a congested area as a big city, but we could make a stop."
        *GM:*  Being an Aberrant Bender, Merindell may not make full use of feathers, hair. herbs, or metal. As an Academic, Sheldon may not make full use of bone, organs, or metal, but because he is also a Diviner, his limitation is only metal.     


Spoiler: Alchemical Sensitivity



Alchemy + Analysis or Empathy + d100 => 120
Merindell: 31 + 34 + 50 = 115
Sheldon: 50 + 51 + 50 = 151


        *GM:*  NOTE: At this level, it will be necessary to do better than the default random roll in order to analyze the potential of a mystical item.     


Spoiler: Wariness



Perception + Analysis or Empathy
Merindell: 31 + 34 = 65
Sheldon: 44 + 51 = 95


After three days of easy travel, following the river, the two men arrive at a juncture where another stream joins from the east bank, which is the far bank as the direction of travel is generally south. Watching the ripples where the currents collide and concentrating more, though unsuccessfully, on the items in hand, it is a horribly loud and piercing roar that jars the two from any sense of peaceableness. Apparently the two had wandered into a territory claimed by something else.





The iguanid that roared is every bit as large as either man, and there are two of them.








*OOC:*


Provide random rolls for resistance, reaction, initial action, and initial bending.

Each character receives 5 DP.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Jul 22, 2020)

Merin wears a look of both surprise and concern on his face, as he turns to face the new threat; it goes without saying that each man will face one lizard. Making a random choice, Merin lets Sheldon know which is his choice, by uttering three, simple words.

*Merin:* "I'll take left."

Merin intends to burn his opponent, via use of the Phoenix Feather. He will follow that up with his bo staff, as he attempts to stun the creature by whacking it in the head, just behind its eyes, where he knows from previous experience that the brain is located.



Spoiler: Base Rolls



Reaction: 78
Resistance: 84
Bo Staff: 68
Fire (w/Feather augmenting): 86 (x3)


----------



## MacConnell (Jul 25, 2020)

Spoiler: Character Data



Merindell: full wellness
Surcoat: 74%
Tunic: 56%
Sheldon: full wellness
L-Tunic: 53%
A-tunic: 59%





Spoiler: Collections



*Animal*:
Jackal Canines: 8 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Dew Claws: 7 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Hearts: 8: {+strength x 3, +athleticism x 3}
Quillion Quills: 2: (Health +3), {toxicity x4}
Feather Talismans: 2, ??
Lizard Claws: 3 sets, ??
Ram's Horn: 1, ??
Boar Tusk: 1, ??
Lizard Teeth: 1 pouch, ??
Bird Skull: 1, ??

*Mineral*:
Slickstone: 1: {- heat x2}
Curious Stones: 7, ??

*Ores*:
ingots: 5, ??

*Plant*:
dried herbs: 10 measures, ??





Tellerian Hawke said:


> Merin... "I'll take left."
> 
> Merin intends to burn... Phoenix Feather.... bo staff...



Being impossible to not hear the piercing wail, Sheldon grits his teeth and yells at Merin without really meaning to do so as he immediately moves right. "DONE!"


Spoiler: Resist Roar



Iguanid: 78(effectiveness) + 89(d100) = 167
Merindell:32(conditioning) + 32(clarity) + 84 = 148
damage: 167 - 148 = 19% * 8 = 2
Mind: 10 - 2 = 8, dazed

Sheldon: 27 + 51 + 79 = 157
damage: 167 - 157 = 10% * 8 = 1
Mind: 10 - 1 = 9, dazed





Spoiler: Reaction



Readiness + Speed + Clarity + d100
Merindell: 37 + 41 + 32 + 78 = 188
Sheldon: 25 + 41 + 51 + 79 = 198
Iguanids: 78 + 52 + 0 + 89 = 219





Spoiler: Speed of Action



hindrance - reaction => 0
Merindell: 200(bending) - 188 = 12 + 200(movement) = 212
Sheldon: 200(bending) - 198 = 2 + 200(movement) = 202
Iguanids: 200(movement) - 219 = 0


Moving much faster than could have ever been anticipated, the two iguanids close the distance with amazing speed but not faster than both Merindell and Sheldon can bend their respectively desired waylines.


Spoiler: Mystical Assault



bending + various + d100
Merindell: 43 + 52(combust) x 3(phoenix) + 86 = 285
Sheldon: 81 + 55(acid) + 79 = 215





Spoiler: Mystical Resistance



Conditioning + d100
I1: 78 + 89 = 167
damage: 285 - 167 = 118% * 6 = 7
Body: 10 - 7 = 3, injured

I2: 78 + 89 = 167
damage: 215 - 167 = 48% * 6 = 3
Body: 10 - 3 = 7, hurt





Spoiler: Physical Assault



Aggression + Accuracy + Bolster + d100
Iguanids: 78 + 52 + 0 + 89 = 219
Merindell: 37 + 41 + 75 + 68 = 221





Spoiler: Physical Defense



Readiness + Avoidance + Analysis + d100
Merindell: 37 + 31 + 34 + 68 = 170
damage: 219 - 170 = 49% - 37(aggression) = 12% - 41(contortion), no damage, prone

Sheldon: 25 + 44 + 64 + 79 = 222, dodged

I1: 78 + 52 + 0 + 89 = 219, resisted


Almost instantly, both iguanids are assailed with elemental damage, one in the form of heat, the other in the form of acid. Both are hurt, but the one that Merindell heats is more injured.

Despite this, both reptiles attempt to barrel into their respective quarries. Sheldon manages to avoid the beast, but Merindell is knocked prone, though he is unharmed by the blow. As Merin is thrown aside, he smacks the iguanid with his bo, but the assault is ineffective. The toothy mouthed lizards seem intent on continuing.








*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP.

Provide two rolls for the next intended action.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Jul 25, 2020)

Merin will jab at the lizard once more with his bo staff, aiming at the creature's ribs, while at the same time, focusing a narrow burst of sound in that exact same location. His intent is to cause the creature internal injury, hopefully breaking some of its ribs.



Spoiler: Base Rolls



Bo Staff: 94 (+81) = 175
Sonic Burst: 89


----------



## MacConnell (Jul 25, 2020)

Spoiler: Character Data



Merindell: dazed, prone
Mind: 10 - 2 = 8
Surcoat: 74%
Tunic: 56%
Sheldon: dazed
Mind: 10 - 1 = 9
L-Tunic: 53%
A-tunic: 59%





Spoiler: Collections



*Animal*:
Jackal Canines: 8 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Dew Claws: 7 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Hearts: 8: {+strength x 3, +athleticism x 3}
Quillion Quills: 2: (Health +3), {toxicity x4}
Feather Talismans: 2, ??
Lizard Claws: 3 sets, ??
Ram's Horn: 1, ??
Boar Tusk: 1, ??
Lizard Teeth: 1 pouch, ??
Bird Skull: 1, ??

*Mineral*:
Slickstone: 1: {- heat x2}
Curious Stones: 7, ??

*Ores*:
ingots: 5, ??

*Plant*:
dried herbs: 10 measures, ??





Spoiler: Enemy Data



I1: Body: 10 - 7 = 3, injured
I2: Body: 10 - 3 = 7, hurt





Spoiler: Speed of Action



Merindell: 12 + 200(bending) = 212
Sheldon: 2 + 200(bending) = 202
Iguanids: 0 + 50(attack) = 50





Spoiler: Mystical Assault



bending + various + d100
Merindell: 43 + 52(thump) + 89 = 184
Sheldon: 81 + 55(befriend) + 92 = 228





Spoiler: Mystical Resistance



Conditioning + d100
I1: 78 + 97 = 175
damage: 184 - 175 = 9% * 6 = ~1
Mind: 4 - 1 = 3, dazed

I2: 78 + 97 = 175
damage: 228 - 175 = 53% * 6 = 3
Mind: 4 - 3 = 1, dazed





Spoiler: Physical Assault



Aggression + Accuracy + Bolster + d100
Iguanids: 78 + 52 + 0 + 97 = 227
Merindell: 37 + 41 + 75 + 175 = 328





Spoiler: Physical Defense



Readiness + Avoidance + Analysis + d100
Merindell: 37 + 31 + 34 + 175 = 277 - 100(prone) = 177 + 41(kilter) = 228, dodged

Sheldon: 25 + 44 + 64 + 92 = 225, ineffective

I1: 78 + 52 + 0 + 97 = 227
damage: 328 - 227 = 101% * 10 = 10 - 2(soak) = 8
Mind: 3 - 8 = -5, unconscious





Tellerian Hawke said:


> Merin will jab... bo staff... sound...



        *GM:*  For game mechanics, the use of sound in an assault causes non-lethal damage. It targets the brain. Structural damage, like with the use of a rail gun, would be handled strictly with role-play and would only affect non-living things.

Your character may move air to attempt to throw an opponent, but this is not very effective against a creature with four legs. When combining sound with a blunt weapon assault, it is best to strike at the head.     
As the monstrous lizard chomps in at Merindell, he nimbly rolls back over his own shoulder and onto his feet, avoiding the bite. Delaying his repost for a second to coordinate his mystical assault, he jabs the end of the staff just behind the forward leg with enough force to drive all the air from the creature's lungs, while piercing his brain with an awful tone. The big iguana rolls over on its side, tongue hanging from its mouth.

Though engaged in dire combat, Sheldon begins to hum in a soothing manner. HIs iguana attacks once more ineffectively, then simply lays down on the ground, calmly, as Sheldon strokes its nose with his knuckle.

He looks over at Merin and smiles, "That went well. Now what?"








*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Aug 1, 2020)

*Merin laughs, pulling out his skinning knife,* "Now we skin and clean these little pests, and see if any of their parts are useful. Surely, you're not thinking of adopting this thing as a pet?"


----------



## MacConnell (Aug 1, 2020)

Spoiler: Character Data



Merindell: dazed, prone
Mind: 10 - 2 = 8
Surcoat: 74%
Tunic: 56%
Sheldon: dazed
Mind: 10 - 1 = 9
L-Tunic: 53%
A-tunic: 59%





Spoiler: Collections



*Animal*:
Jackal Canines: 8 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Dew Claws: 7 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Hearts: 8: {+strength x 3, +athleticism x 3}
Quillion Quills: 2: (Health +3), {toxicity x4}
Feather Talismans: 2, ??
Lizard Claws: 3 sets, ??
Ram's Horn: 1, ??
Boar Tusk: 1, ??
Lizard Teeth: 1 pouch, ??
Bird Skull: 1, ??

*Mineral*:
Slickstone: 1: {- heat x2}
Curious Stones: 7, ??

*Ores*:
ingots: 5, ??

*Plant*:
dried herbs: 10 measures, ??





Tellerian Hawke said:


> *Merin laughs, pulling out his skinning knife,* "... Surely, you're not thinking of adopting this thing as a pet?"



Sheldon smiles and shakes his head. He pats the huge beast and it immediately moves away to swim across the river.

"No. It is just a big lizard. I do not think it could readily be trained for much, but before you poke that thing with that little knife, you may want to note that it is breathing. I am actually going to suggest we just leave it. It is way too much meat to carry. We do not need the hide or its parts. We already have some lizard claws we have not yet been able to analyze."

"What say you?"








*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Aug 1, 2020)

*Merin laughs,* "Ok, fine."

Merin says later that he felt no particular need to kill the creature, his intention to do so being more force of habit than anything else.


----------



## MacConnell (Aug 5, 2020)

Spoiler: Character Data



Merindell: dazed, prone
Mind: 10 - 2 = 8
Surcoat: 74%
Tunic: 56%
Sheldon: dazed
Mind: 10 - 1 = 9
L-Tunic: 53%
A-tunic: 59%





Spoiler: Collections



*Animal*:
Jackal Canines: 8 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Dew Claws: 7 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Hearts: 8: {+strength x 3, +athleticism x 3}
Quillion Quills: 2: (Health +3), {toxicity x4}
Feather Talismans: 2, ??
Lizard Claws: 3 sets, ??
Ram's Horn: 1, ??
Boar Tusk: 1, ??
Lizard Teeth: 1 pouch, ??
Bird Skull: 1, ??

*Mineral*:
Slickstone: 1: {- heat x2}
Curious Stones: 7, ??

*Ores*:
ingots: 5, ??

*Plant*:
dried herbs: 10 measures, ??





Tellerian Hawke said:


> *Merin laughs,* "Ok, fine."...



At the latter commentary, Sheldon cocks his head a gives Merindell a sidelong glance. "I have not suddenly developed some impractical philosophy about killing animals. Now that it is just the two of us, I realized it was too much waste."





It is three more days, by foot, to return to Bridgetown, following the river. The river flows through a wooded area still mostly composed of pine, various nut bearing trees can be found closer to the water. This area being little traveled, there is quite a bit of wildlife and the river seems to hold plenty of fish but is too deep and broad to really be considered for prospecting.

Late in the afternoon the second day, when the two were thinking of stopping for the night, the smell of a cookfire from further downstream wafts on the prevailing breeze.

Sheldon speaks quietly to Merindell. "Could be peaceable travelers but out here, not likely. Do you want to take peak or wait until morning?"








*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Aug 9, 2020)

*Merin says, in a whisper,* "Let's wait until dawn, just before they would normally be awake, but when, on the horizon, there are the beginnings of light; that way, combined with Way Manipulation, we'll be able to augment ourselves to see better, giving us the advantage."



Spoiler: A Few Random Base Rolls



67, 41, 79


----------



## MacConnell (Aug 9, 2020)

Spoiler: Character Data



Merindell: dazed, prone
Mind: 10 - 2 = 8
Surcoat: 74%
Tunic: 56%
Sheldon: dazed
Mind: 10 - 1 = 9
L-Tunic: 53%
A-tunic: 59%





Spoiler: Collections



*Animal*:
Jackal Canines: 8 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Dew Claws: 7 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Hearts: 8: {+strength x 3, +athleticism x 3}
Quillion Quills: 2: (Health +3), {toxicity x4}
Feather Talismans: 2, ??
Lizard Claws: 3 sets, ??
Ram's Horn: 1, ??
Boar Tusk: 1, ??
Lizard Teeth: 1 pouch, ??
Bird Skull: 1, ??

*Mineral*:
Slickstone: 1: {- heat x2}
Curious Stones: 7, ??

*Ores*:
ingots: 5, ??

*Plant*:
dried herbs: 10 measures, ??





Tellerian Hawke said:


> *Merin says, in a whisper,* "Let's wait until dawn..."



Sheldon runs his left hand through his hair, pulling it back from his face. "Good plan. Just so you will know, you cannot manipulate the Way itself. We are only bending the path that it travels, to our will, in order to generate a desired result. The potential is already there, but it is not like we could talk to anyone else about such or even find much of a populace who could understand.."

He laughs at himself, quietly.


Spoiler: Stealth



concealment + various + d100
Merindell: 44 + 50(soullessness) + 67 = 161
Sheldon: 47 + 51(camouflage) + 67 = 165



Carefully moving into range in order to get a better look at the nearby campers, Merindell and Sheldon feel competent in the concealment. The slightly heightened visual acuity reduces the long shadows of the morning, making it easier to see. Merin being more skillful with this than Sheldon.

Unexpectedly, the two men find themselves looking at an encampment of the palest Faethrins they have ever seen. Their cloud, white skin starkly evident in the early light. These people are not late sleepers, nor do they appear to be incompetent in any manner, for they are already awake and moving about. It is a small party of four members. They are adorned in leather that must be either snake or lizard, for it blends in with the surrounding as the people move.

Sheldon catches Merin's eye as if to ask, "How do you want to handle this?"








*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Aug 15, 2020)

Merin silently draws some Ansylin letters in the dirt, between them. SHIMADOW? HOSTILE? ATTACK?


----------



## MacConnell (Aug 15, 2020)

Spoiler: Character Data



Merindell: dazed, prone
Mind: 10 - 2 = 8
Surcoat: 74%
Tunic: 56%
Sheldon: dazed
Mind: 10 - 1 = 9
L-Tunic: 53%
A-tunic: 59%





Spoiler: Collections



*Animal*:
Jackal Canines: 8 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Dew Claws: 7 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Hearts: 8: {+strength x 3, +athleticism x 3}
Quillion Quills: 2: (Health +3), {toxicity x4}
Feather Talismans: 2, ??
Lizard Claws: 3 sets, ??
Ram's Horn: 1, ??
Boar Tusk: 1, ??
Lizard Teeth: 1 pouch, ??
Bird Skull: 1, ??

*Mineral*:
Slickstone: 1: {- heat x2}
Curious Stones: 7, ??

*Ores*:
ingots: 5, ??

*Plant*:
dried herbs: 10 measures, ??





Spoiler: Stealth



concealment + various + d100
Merindell: 44 + 50(soullessness) + 67 = 161 - 64 = 97
Sheldon: 47 + 51(camouflage) + 67 = 165 - 64 = 101





Spoiler: Wariness



perception + analysis
Shimadow: 40 + 24 = 64





Tellerian Hawke said:


> Merin... draws some Ansylin letters...



Not realizing that the words were presented as questions, Sheldon nods twice and motions that he will go for the right. Neither having a projectile weapon, it is assumed that a mystical assault will be performed.








*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Sep 25, 2020)

Merin sighs, and then chuckles. as he springs into action. He will begin with an inferno attack, augmented by the phoenix feather.



Spoiler: Die Rolls



Inferno: 99+100+34!!!! = 233


----------



## MacConnell (Sep 25, 2020)

Spoiler: Character Data



Merindell: full wellness
Surcoat: 74%
Tunic: 56%
Sheldon: full wellness
L-Tunic: 53%
A-tunic: 59%





Spoiler: Collections



*Animal*:
Jackal Canines: 8 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Dew Claws: 7 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Hearts: 8: {+strength x 3, +athleticism x 3}
Quillion Quills: 2: (Health +3), {toxicity x4}
Feather Talismans: 2, ??
Lizard Claws: 3 sets, ??
Ram's Horn: 1, ??
Boar Tusk: 1, ??
Lizard Teeth: 1 pouch, ??
Bird Skull: 1, ??

*Mineral*:
Slickstone: 1: {- heat x2}
Curious Stones: 7, ??

*Ores*:
ingots: 5, ??

*Plant*:
dried herbs: 10 measures, ??





Spoiler: Stealth



concealment + various + d100
Merindell: 44 + 50(soullessness) + 67 = 161 - 64 = 97
Sheldon: 47 + 51(camouflage) + 67 = 165 - 64 = 101





Spoiler: Wariness



perception + analysis
Shimadow: 40 + 24 = 64





Tellerian Hawke said:


> Merin... inferno... phoenix feather.





Spoiler: Mystical Assault



Merindell: 43(bending) + 52(heat) x 3(phoenix) + 233(d100) = 432
Sheldon: 81(bending) + 59(acid) + 75(d100) = 215

Shimadows: 24(conditioning) + 15(fury) + 88(d100) = 127
S1: 432 - 127 = 315% * 6 = 19, Body: 10 - 19 = -9, incapacitated
S2: 215 - 127 = 88% * 6 = 5, Body: 10 - 5 = 5, injured


Merindell watches his phoenix feather dissolve and reform, a wonderful relic. He sees the flesh on his target melt with a fervent heat, as the man collapses, albeit still barely conscious.

The second man doubles over as if he has eaten something incredibly horrible. He cries out in pain.

The Shimadows look around in confusion, anger, and panic. They know full well what power has causes this, but not how to face it, especially  when it has no face. The two females begin to run. The injured man to hobble.








*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Oct 3, 2020)

Merin will target the hobbling man with a sonic blast; he is not using sound, he is using shock, akin to the wave of kinetic force released by an explosion, a blunt, physical attack that will hopefully break his legs, or at the very least, knock him down.



Spoiler: Random Rolls



82, 73, 92+84 (176)


----------



## MacConnell (Oct 3, 2020)

Spoiler: Character Data



Merindell: full wellness
Surcoat: 74%
Tunic: 56%
Sheldon: full wellness
L-Tunic: 53%
A-tunic: 59%





Spoiler: Collections



*Animal*:
Jackal Canines: 8 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Dew Claws: 7 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Hearts: 8: {+strength x 3, +athleticism x 3}
Quillion Quills: 2: (Health +3), {toxicity x4}
Feather Talismans: 2, ??
Lizard Claws: 3 sets, ??
Ram's Horn: 1, ??
Boar Tusk: 1, ??
Lizard Teeth: 1 pouch, ??
Bird Skull: 1, ??

*Mineral*:
Slickstone: 1: {- heat x2}
Curious Stones: 7, ??

*Ores*:
ingots: 5, ??

*Plant*:
dried herbs: 10 measures, ??





Spoiler: Stealth



concealment + various + d100
Merindell: 44 + 50(soullessness) + 67 = 161 - 64 = 97
Sheldon: 47 + 51(camouflage) + 67 = 165 - 64 = 101





Spoiler: Wariness



perception + analysis
Shimadow: 40 + 24 = 64





Spoiler: Mystical Assault



Merindell: 43(bending) + 52(repulsion) + 82(d100) = 177
Sheldon: 81(bending) + 59(acidity) + 73(d100) = 213

Shimadows: 24(aggression / conditioning) + 15(fury) + 78(d100) = 117
fall: 177 - 117 = 60% (6 strides) - 30(contortion) = 30% * 10 = 3
S1: 432 - 127 = 315% * 6 = 19, Body: 10 - 19 = -9, incapacitated
S2: 215 - 127 = 88% * 6 = 5, Body: 10 - 5 = 5, injured. Mind: 10 - 3 = 7, stunned
S3: 213 - 117 = 96% * 6 = 6, Body: 10 - 6 = 4, injured





Tellerian Hawke said:


> Merin will target the hobbling man with a sonic blast; he is not using sound, he is (moving air),... hopefully... knock him down.



Unable to perform any such manipulation similar to the new tactic chosen by Merindell, Sheldon alters the body chemistry of one of the fleeing females.

A pulse of air like some localized thunder clap erupts at the foot of the hobbling man. Debris flies in all direction from the origin, including the man, who flies forward 6 strides, taking some stunning damage in addition to his already received physical harm. One of the fleeing females stumbles in her stride, having suffered some unseen internal pain.

Though two are hurt, all Shimadow continue to flee as they still have no idea of the location of their enemy. The uninjured female is now beyond the effective range for a mystical assault.








*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Oct 3, 2020)

Merin will stand, and shoot the nearest fleeing enemy with his bow.



Spoiler: Attack Roll



75


----------



## MacConnell (Oct 11, 2020)

Spoiler: Character Data



Merindell: full wellness
Surcoat: 74%
Tunic: 56%
Sheldon: full wellness
L-Tunic: 53%
A-tunic: 59%





Spoiler: Collections



*Animal*:
Jackal Canines: 8 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Dew Claws: 7 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Hearts: 8: {+strength x 3, +athleticism x 3}
Quillion Quills: 2: (Health +3), {toxicity x4}
Feather Talismans: 2, ??
Lizard Claws: 3 sets, ??
Ram's Horn: 1, ??
Boar Tusk: 1, ??
Lizard Teeth: 1 pouch, ??
Bird Skull: 1, ??

*Mineral*:
Slickstone: 1: {- heat x2}
Curious Stones: 7, ??

*Ores*:
ingots: 5, ??

*Plant*:
dried herbs: 10 measures, ??





Spoiler: Stealth



concealment + various + d100
Merindell: 44 + 50(soullessness) + 67 = 161 - 64 = 97
Sheldon: 47 + 51(camouflage) + 67 = 165 - 64 = 101





Spoiler: Mystical Assault



Merindell: 43(bending) + 52(repulsion) +
Sheldon: 81(bending) + 59(acidity) + 75(d100) = 215

Shimadows: 24(aggression / conditioning) + 15(fury) + 65(d100) = 104
fall: 177 - 117 = 60% (6 strides) - 30(contortion) = 30% * 10 = 3
S1: 432 - 127 = 315% * 6 = 19, Body: 10 - 19 = -9, incapacitated
S3: 215 - 104 = 111% * 6 = 7, Body: 10 - 6 = 4 - 7 = -3, incapacitated





Tellerian Hawke said:


> Merin will stand, and shoot the nearest fleeing enemy with his bow.



Being okay with allowing the one to escape, Sheldon closes to melee with the female he had previously injured, again bending chemical waylines as he closes.


Spoiler: Projectile Assault



Merindell: 33(launch) + 41(accuracy) + 32(clarity) + 75(d100) = 181

S2: 181 - 129 = 52% * 10 = 5 - 4(tunic) = 1, Body: 10 - 5 = 5 - 1 = 4, injured. Mind: 10 - 3 = 7 + 1 = 8, dazed


The final mystical assault of Sheldon is enough to incapacitate his foe, forgoing any need for a physical one. Though the arrow does not end the remaining Shimadow, injured and outnumbered by a superior adversary yields a quick resolution. Sheldon uses his carving knife to free the life force from the other two.








*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Oct 26, 2020)

*Merindell shrugs,* "Well, that's that. How long since we left Southroad? And how much further to this Dragon's Claw Forest?"


----------



## MacConnell (Oct 28, 2020)

Tellerian Hawke said:


> *Merindell shrugs,* "... How long.. And how much further..."







        *GM:*  The arrow is locating the previous encounter with the iguanids. The party is halfway between there and Bridgetown.     
Sheldon runs his left hand through his hair, pulling it back from his face. "Hmm... I have not really been keeping good track of the days, but we have been gone more than a season. Obviously we keep getting sidetracked. I have no idea how to even go about reaching the the Dragon's Claw Forest. I only know it from this map we have. Do you want to stop for a night back in Bridgetown or do you want to press on?"


Spoiler: Character Data



Merindell: full wellness
Surcoat: 74%
Tunic: 56%
Sheldon: full wellness
L-Tunic: 53%
A-tunic: 59%





Spoiler: Collections



*Animal*:
Jackal Canines: 8 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Dew Claws: 7 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Hearts: 8: {+strength x 3, +athleticism x 3}
Quillion Quills: 2: (Health +3), {toxicity x4}
Feather Talismans: 2, ??
Lizard Claws: 3 sets, ??
Ram's Horn: 1, ??
Boar Tusk: 1, ??
Lizard Teeth: 1 pouch, ??
Bird Skull: 1, ??

*Mineral*:
Slickstone: 1: {- heat x2}
Curious Stones: 7, ??

*Ores*:
ingots: 5, ??

*Plant*:
dried herbs: 10 measures, ??










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Oct 28, 2020)

*Merin says,* "Ah, this map is helpful. I say we skip Bridgetown; he can stop for a night or two in Boga City if you'd like to rest. I would like a chance to speak with Zaelostrymiran again. I think he'd find our little run-in with the Asylim Magisters interesting, to say the least. Besides, although he doesn't look it, I get the feeling that he's quite old, and may know much that could help us. Who knows? Maybe he's been to the Dragon Claw before? He might even have a better map, and know of an efficient trail route to follow. What say you, my friend?"


----------



## MacConnell (Oct 31, 2020)

Tellerian Hawke said:


> *Merin says,* "... I say we skip Bridgetown; (we) can stop for a night or two in Boga City..."



Due to the necessary direction of travel, Bridgetown cannot be avoided altogether, but the two men restrict themselves to a night's sleep without visitation. The journey from the conflict on the river to Boga City takes seven days.


Spoiler: Wariness



Merindell: 31(perception) + 34(analysis) + 50(d100) = 115
Sheldon: 44 + 64 + 50 = 158


During the early part of the journey, the two cross paths with a younger party of Evipau, who quickly assess the foolishness of engaging the two travelers and move along. Somewhere about halfway between Bridgetown and Boga City, the two are ambushed, but it is not by any indigenous tribe. It is by a never before seen creature, lying in wait specifically to assault whatever may pass by.


Spoiler: Surprise



Cockatrices: 143(hide) + 10(bend light) + 60(d100) = 213

Merindell: 213 - 115 = 98
Sheldon: 213 - 158 = 55





Spoiler: Physical Assault



Cockatrices: 68 + 60(d100) = 128

Merindell: 42(readiness) + 33(avoidance) + 34(analysis) + 50(d100) = 159
Sheldon: 25 + 44 + 64 + 50 = 183





Spoiler: Venom



Cockatrice: 40(dose) + 60(d100) = 100

Merindell: 41(conditioning) + 75(bolster) + 50(d100) > 100
Sheldon: 27 + 44 + 50 > 100





Spoiler: Character Data



Merindell:
damage: 213 - 159 = 54 + 98(surprise) = 152% * 4 = 6, Body: 10 - 6 = 4, hurt
Surcoat: 74%
Tunic: 56%
Sheldon:
damage: 213 - 183 = 40 + 55(surprise) = 95% * 4 = 4, Body: 10 - 4 = 6, hurt
L-Tunic: 53%
A-tunic: 59%


Catching each man unaware and in an unprotected location, each hooded viper strikes hard and sinks its fangs. Fortunately, each man is conditioned well enough to resist the venom, but the snakes do not let go, they continue to clamp down and pulse their bite.




Called a cockatrice by some and a hooded viper by others, the strange snakes are about twice as long as either man is tall; and though camouflaged in coloration like other vipers, they have an array of colorful feathers around the swollen part of their neck, hence their name.


Spoiler: Collections



*Animal*:
Jackal Canines: 8 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Dew Claws: 7 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Hearts: 8: {+strength x 3, +athleticism x 3}
Quillion Quills: 2: (Health +3), {toxicity x4}
Feather Talismans: 2, ??
Lizard Claws: 3 sets, ??
Ram's Horn: 1, ??
Boar Tusk: 1, ??
Lizard Teeth: 1 pouch, ??
Bird Skull: 1, ??

*Mineral*:
Slickstone: 1: {- heat x2}
Curious Stones: 7, ??

*Ores*:
ingots: 5, ??

*Plant*:
dried herbs: 10 measures, ??










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. Provide 2 random rolls with the next post.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Nov 2, 2020)

Merin will attempt to drain the life from the snake that is clamped upon him. He will also try to grab it by the head and wring its neck, the way one would normally kill a chicken.



Spoiler: Base Rolls



Wring: 94+72 (166)
Drain: 100+68 (168)
Wow, my dice are HOT today!!


----------



## MacConnell (Nov 7, 2020)

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Merin... drain the life... to grab it by the head and wring its neck...



Reflexively, Sheldon will attempt to disengage himself from the exotic snake and to mystically intoxicate it.


Spoiler: Physical Assault



Merindell: 33(aggression) + 41(accuracy) + 75(bolster) + 166(d100) = 315 + 100(attached) = 415
Sheldon: 25 + 44 + 64 + 72 = 205 + 100 = 305
Cockatrices: 68 + 83(d100) = 151 + 100 = 251

Merindell: 42(readiness) + 33(avoidance) + 34(analysis) + 166(d100) = 275, avoided
Sheldon: 25 + 44 + 64 + 72 = 205
Cockatrices: 29 + 38 +10 + 83 = 160





Spoiler: Mystical Assault



Merindell: 43 + 52 + 168 = 263
Sheldon: 82 + 61 + 100 = 243

Cockatrices: 160





Spoiler: Venom



Cockatrice: 40(dose) + 100(d100) = 140

Merindell: 41(conditioning) + 75(bolster) + 168(d100) > 140
Sheldon: 27 + 44 + 100 > 140





Spoiler: Character Data



Merindell: Body: 10 - 6 = 4 + 6 = 10, recovered
Surcoat: 74%
Tunic: 56%
Sheldon:
damage: 251 - 205 = 46% * 4 = 2, Body: 10 - 4 = 6 - 2 = 4, hurt
L-Tunic: 53%
A-tunic: 59%

Cockatrice1: damage: 415 - 160 = 355% - 38(contortion) x 2 = 279% * 2 = 6 - 1(skin) = 5 x 4(head) = 20, Mind: 10 - 20 = -10, unconscious, incapacitated.
damage: 263 - 160 = 103% * 6 = 6, Essence: 10 - 6 = 4, dying

Cockatrice2: damage: 305 - 160 = 145% - 38(contortion) = 107% * 10 = 11, Mind: 10 - 11 = -1, unconscious
damage: 243 - 160 = 83% * 6 = 5, Mind: -1 - 5 = -6, unconscious


In an impressive display of strength, Merindell pulls the head of the viper free from his own body and squeezes until the creature loses consciousness, almost killing it, additionally draining more life with a mystical assault that recovers all of his own previous damage.

Sheldon whirls his entire body in a circle, slinging the snake off and to the ground with enough force to render it unconscious; however, the viper is able to cause more harm by pulsing its bite before being dislodged. The physical assault is augmented by a mystical alteration that causes the blood of the viper to become toxic to itself.

Sheldon sits and clamps his hand to the bite on his neckline. "Ouch!"


Spoiler: Collections



*Animal*:
Jackal Canines: 8 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Dew Claws: 7 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Hearts: 8: {+strength x 3, +athleticism x 3}
Quillion Quills: 2: (Health +3), {toxicity x4}
Feather Talismans: 2, ??
Lizard Claws: 3 sets, ??
Ram's Horn: 1, ??
Boar Tusk: 1, ??
Lizard Teeth: 1 pouch, ??
Bird Skull: 1, ??

*Mineral*:
Slickstone: 1: {- heat x2}
Curious Stones: 7, ??

*Ores*:
ingots: 5, ??

*Plant*:
dried herbs: 10 measures, ??










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. Provide 1 random roll with the next post.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Nov 14, 2020)

Merin will attempt to aid Sheldon in ridding the poison from his body. Afterwards he will examine the serpents, to see if there is enough skin to be useful to a leatherworker, and to ascertain any proclivities.



Spoiler: Base Rolls



Aid Sheldon: 75
Examination of Serpents / Look For Proclivities: 77
Random roll for anything else that might happen: 92(+59) = 151



While all of this is going on, Merin will stay acutely aware of his surroundings, keeping a watchful eye out for any other serpents, or anything else out of the ordinary.


----------



## MacConnell (Nov 18, 2020)

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Merin will... aid Sheldon... examine the serpents...



Sheldon waves Merindell off. "It is not the venom. I can tell that had no effect on me. I can augment my healing quite significantly, but I will still need to rest for a bit. We should go ahead and make camp...

What a weird looking snake. I think it is called a cockatrice because of those feathers around it head, but I thought they were a myth. I will take it easy, but I can still help with preparing those things."


Spoiler: Render Aid



Sheldon: 60(medicine) + 54(restore) + 75(d100) = 189
Time: 60 days / 189 = 8 hours





Spoiler: Animal Preparation



Merindell: 44(AP) + 34(analysis) + 77(d100) = 155 - 80 or 60(difficulty) = 75
Sheldon: 63(AP) + 64(empathy) + 77(d100) = 204 - 80 or 60 = 124


Having a much more difficult time cleaning the viper than the injured Sheldon, after being able to salvage only 75% of the hide for use, he passes the carcass over to allow his friend to collect the rest. The collected hides provide a total of 70% coverage of skin. Additionally, Sheldon is able to milk the snakes of their venom, even though they are dead. He keeps it and the feather, handing over the fangs to Merindell.


Spoiler: Alchemical Analysis



Merindell: 31(alchemy) + 34(analysis) + 77(d100) = 142
Fangs: 40 days / 142 = 7 hours, success
Sheldon: 60 + 64(empathy) + 77(d100) = 211
Feathers: 40 days / 211 = 5 hours
Venom: 5 hours


Merindell is fascinated by the difference in skill sets of the two men. Combat is more the forefront for him, but Sheldon excels at commercial skills. The venom is particularly suited to Sheldon's skill in manipulating chemical waylines, but the fangs and feathers harbor very beneficial proclivity for both.

While holding the fangs or having them close to his body, Merindell feels more mobile, his whole concept of movement more fluid. Sheldon feels the same thing from the feathers.
        *GM:*  cockatrice fangs: 2 pair, (motility & cohesion +3)
cockatrice feathers: 2 sets, (motility & cohesion +3)
cockatrice venom: 2 measures, (toxicity x4)
     
The wary diligence proves unnecessary as the rest of the day and the night are peaceable. Not only is the rest undisturbed, but the remainder of the journey to Boga City as well. Arranging to arrive early in the morning, the men hear the strains of laborers working on digging the canal system even before they can see them. As with the last visit, they are greeted by a gate clerk who is unarmed, albeit soldiers are in the vicinity and bowmen are on the walls.


Spoiler: Character Data



Merindell: full wellness
Surcoat: 74%
Tunic: 56%
Sheldon: full wellness
L-Tunic: 53%
A-tunic: 59%





Spoiler: Collections



*Animal*:
Jackal Canines: 8 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Dew Claws: 7 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Hearts: 8: {+strength x 3, +athleticism x 3}
Quillion Quills: 2: (Health +3), {toxicity x4}
Feather Talismans: 2, ??
Lizard Claws: 3 sets, ??
Ram's Horn: 1, ??
Boar Tusk: 1, ??
Lizard Teeth: 1 pouch, ??
Bird Skull: 1, ??

*Mineral*:
Slickstone: 1: {- heat x2}
Curious Stones: 7, ??

*Ores*:
ingots: 5, ??

*Plant*:
dried herbs: 10 measures, ??










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. Provide a random roll with the next post.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Nov 18, 2020)

Merin smiles, and waves at the clerk, approaching him in a friendly manner.

*Merin says, in Centrin (68% Fluency):* "Greetings, and pleased to meet you. What a wonderful morning this is. We would like to enter your fair city."



Spoiler: Random Roll



68


----------



## MacConnell (Nov 21, 2020)

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Merin... says, in Centrin...



Sheldon integrates the cockatrice feathers into his clothing as the two men travel. When arriving at the gate of the city he simply says to the clerk, "Happy Hunting."

The clerk is a Centrin man and responds to each man before engaging in the technial questions of his office. Learning that the men are merely passing through but would like to acquire some information, he gives direction to the city's library and suggests trying to speak with Eldridge Hendelson, the librarian, directly.

Sheldon asks about all the digging and if the city is under some war preparation. He is pleased to learn that it is a canal system for better transport of goods around the city and has nothing to do with any imminent danger.

Inside the library, the din of noise from the bustle of the city is significantly muted. The rooms are well lit with glowing glass globes. The glass was procured from Asylim, the only place that makes it. The light is magical in nature. Merindell and Sheldon know this but the general populace does not.

Eventually word reaches the librarian and he comes to speak with the two. He is a lavishly dressed, Centrin man of about 50 cycles. Everything about him is in immaculate order. He greets the two men and introduces himself. He then confesses to remembering a previous visit because of the rarity of an Amiradthan to do so.

"How may I help you gentlemen?"


Spoiler: Character Data



Merindell: full wellness
Surcoat: 74%
Tunic: 56%
Sheldon: full wellness
L-Tunic: 53%
A-tunic: 59%





Spoiler: Collections



*Animal*:
Cockatrice fangs: 2 pair, (motility & cohesion +3)
Cockatrice feathers: 1 set, (motility & cohesion +3)
Cockatrice venom: 2 measures, (toxicity x4)
Jackal Canines: 8 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Dew Claws: 7 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Hearts: 8: {+strength x 3, +athleticism x 3}
Quillion Quills: 2: (Health +3), {toxicity x4}
Feather Talismans: 2, ??
Lizard Claws: 3 sets, ??
Ram's Horn: 1, ??
Boar Tusk: 1, ??
Lizard Teeth: 1 pouch, ??
Bird Skull: 1, ??

*Mineral*:
Slickstone: 1: {- heat x2}
Curious Stones: 7, ??

*Ores*:
ingots: 5, ??

*Plant*:
dried herbs: 10 measures, ??










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. Merindell improves in Centrin by 2%. Provide a random roll with the next post.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Dec 11, 2020)

Merin also incorporates the fangs into his belt, in a similar manner to Sheldon.

*Merin bows politely, and says,* "We are looking for detailed maps, histories, and journals pertaining to the Dragon Claw mountains. Also, we'd like to see any paintings or drawings pertaining to scenery and/or wildlife in that area."


Spoiler: Random Roll



72


----------



## MacConnell (Dec 12, 2020)

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Merin... "... maps, histories, and journals pertaining to the Dragon Claw mountains. Also... wildlife..."



Eldridge nods and directs the two men to follow him. He leads them into the same back room visited before to use the map mounted on a table for reference as he speaks.
"Other than a map, I have very little information on this part of the land. This thinner area here above the Ka-ard'taerm may offer some pass but the desert is a dangerous place to travel and not just because it is a desert. The northern part is called the Bakka'taerm. It is rocky crags and fissures. A legend tells of a hidden people who dwell there, calling them the People of the Sun. Another tells of lizards who walk as men."

"A few expeditions have been sent to the desert, but neither of those legends has ever been confirmed. I do know of some friendly communities along the Windy Coast, which may offer a way to sail around this ridge line that juts into the ocean, but only the Norikadians who trade with them would have an ocean worthy vessel. These Norikadians are reported to live beyond the claw."

"The Kingdom of West Cove has ocean worthy vessels but that is becoming a hostile environment with the rise of a religious fanaticism. Our Trade Commissioner, Zaelostrymiran may know more. He is like a walking history book, but he is away at the moment, where I have no idea nor when he will return."

"I pride myself on the information that we keep here, but it is woefully inadequate with regard to your current endeavor. Anything else I may help you with?"


Spoiler: Character Data



Merindell: full wellness
Surcoat: 74%
Tunic: 56%
Sheldon: full wellness
L-Tunic: 53%
A-tunic: 59%





Spoiler: Collections



*Animal*:
Cockatrice fangs: 1 pair, (motility & cohesion +3)
Cockatrice feathers: 1 set, (motility & cohesion +3)
Cockatrice venom: 2 measures, (toxicity x4)
Jackal Canines: 8 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Dew Claws: 7 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Hearts: 8: {+strength x 3, +athleticism x 3}
Quillion Quills: 2: (Health +3), {toxicity x4}
Feather Talismans: 2, ??
Lizard Claws: 3 sets, ??
Ram's Horn: 1, ??
Boar Tusk: 1, ??
Lizard Teeth: 1 pouch, ??
Bird Skull: 1, ??

*Mineral*:
Slickstone: 1: {- heat x2}
Curious Stones: 7, ??

*Ores*:
ingots: 5, ??

*Plant*:
dried herbs: 10 measures, ??










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. Merindell improves in Centrin by 2%. Provided a random roll has not been used.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Feb 9, 2021)

Merin inquires as to whether or not there is anyone in town who can work leather at a similar level to that found in Southroad Fair.

He also mentions to Sheldon that, since we're here in such a resourceful city, perhaps we should pause to make a little coin? Doing things like gathering hard-to-find supplies, etc. Someone is always hiring scouts to do such things. Merin suggests visiting the nearest tavern, and having a look at the postings on their hire board.


----------



## MacConnell (Feb 9, 2021)

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Merin inquires...



The two men are assured that Boga City is such a place to offer excellence in all things. The Workman District offers a rather large Tanners' Guild with more than competent leather workers, but the local citizenry could not possibly know that the synergistic efforts of Swift Raven and Fallen Leaf exceed any local talent. While in the Workman District, the two men are encouraged to and accept the suggestion to dine at Slythe's Place. The tavern, which is the only wooden structure in the district, is built along the eastern wall and will eventually have a loading dock upon completion of the canal.


Tellerian Hawke said:


> He also mentions... should pause to make a little coin...



Taverns are a veritable wealth of bad information, loose gossip, and false bravado. Slythe's Place seems less so, especially since, during midday, it is filled with laborer taking a break. No one seems to take it amiss that an Amiradtha is sitting peaceably at a table with a Centrin, despite the known avarice of the tribe. Disappointed at the lack of general information, some unobtrusive inquiry leads the mean to be directed to ask of the various guilds what supplies may be difficult to acquire. The general labors consist of masonry, metallurgy, carpentry, leather working, and textiles, with some finer skills in apothecary, alchemy, herbalism, and various smithing.


Spoiler: Character Data



Merindell: full wellness
Surcoat: 74%
Tunic: 56%
Sheldon: full wellness
L-Tunic: 53%
A-tunic: 59%





Spoiler: Collections



*Animal*:
Cockatrice fangs: 1 pair, (motility & cohesion +3)
Cockatrice feathers: 1 set, (motility & cohesion +3)
Cockatrice venom: 2 measures, (toxicity x4)
Jackal Canines: 8 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Dew Claws: 7 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Hearts: 8: {+strength x 3, +athleticism x 3}
Quillion Quills: 2: (Health +3), {toxicity x4}
Feather Talismans: 2, ??
Lizard Claws: 3 sets, ??
Ram's Horn: 1, ??
Boar Tusk: 1, ??
Lizard Teeth: 1 pouch, ??
Bird Skull: 1, ??

*Mineral*:
Slickstone: 1: {- heat x2}
Curious Stones: 7, ??

*Ores*:
ingots: 5, ??

*Plant*:
dried herbs: 10 measures, ??










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. Merindell improves in Centrin by 2%. Provided a random roll, whether used or not.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Feb 10, 2021)

Merin will visit a few leather shops, to see if they offer any armors that are equivalent to what he already has, quality-wise; he knows that his armor is starting to get worn, having suffered the "slings and arrows" of about 3 years worth of traveling and adventuring.

He will also seek out a stonemason, to see if he could fashion several, thin, granite plates, about 3 inches long, half an inch wide, and maybe 1/4 of an inch thick; Merin's idea is to tie them to the end of his bo staff, so that they go completely around it at the tip. That way, he would be able to store wayline energies in the tip of the weapon.

Merin will then approach one of the herbalist guilds, to see if they are in need of any rare herbs, and to inquire how much they will pay for them.



Spoiler: Random Roll



93 (+84 Luck) = 177

By the way, this website seems to be a really good random number generator:
*Random Dot Org*


----------



## MacConnell (Feb 23, 2021)

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Merin will visit a few leather shops...



Leaving the Workman District, the pair of men again enter the Codex. The city bustles with activity. Various pushcarts carry the wares of vendors through the wide, central walkway. Some inquiry directs the men farther north and through and opening to the west which locates them in the Mercantile District. The entrance to the district is marked with signage containing words in Centrin and Ansylin, as well as placard symbols. Spiofthest has no written form.

There are three leather goods shops, one of which contains exceptional wares. A mannequin near the counter displays a truly exquisite suit of leather armor. It is made from pliable leather but looks like reptilian hide. Being expressly familiar with such quality Merindell laughs to himself as Sheldon points to two small scales of different pattern and color from the rest of the armor. One scale looks like a feather. The other looks like a leaf. These are the signature marks of Swift Raven and Fallen Leaf. This suit of armor originated in South Road Fair.


Tellerian Hawke said:


> He will also seek out a stonemason...



The Masons' Guild is located near the entrance to the Workman District. The Centrin mason inside is less friendly than anyone previously encountered in the city. After a bit of conversation, he seems to relax and becomes more amenable. After hearing the desires, he effectively and logically dissuades Merindell from such ideology, explaining and demonstrating the fragility of stone once subjected to any measurable force. Stone must be very thick to sustain impact.


Tellerian Hawke said:


> Merin will then approach one of the herbalist guilds...



The Herbalists Guild House locates the manufacturing process for goods sold, mostly, by pushcart and in a small structure in the Mercantile District. The guildmaster is a elderly Centrin woman who begins speaking in a somewhat patronizing manner then more friendly as she learns the men's intentions. She is surprised at such inquiry but indicates that rare herbs, flowers, and seeds are always in need in order to concoct various curatives. Such plant material can be found in any environment, except the high mountains or desert sand. She mitigates her lack of specificity by showing two different dried leaves, explaining that one is from a wetter area and one drier, but each has the same use and can even be mixed in concoction.


Spoiler: Character Data



Merindell: full wellness
Surcoat: 74%
Tunic: 56%
Sheldon: full wellness
L-Tunic: 53%
A-tunic: 59%





Spoiler: Collections



*Animal*:
Cockatrice fangs: 1 pair, (motility & cohesion +3)
Cockatrice feathers: 1 set, (motility & cohesion +3)
Cockatrice venom: 2 measures, (toxicity x4)
Jackal Canines: 8 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Dew Claws: 7 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Hearts: 8: {+strength x 3, +athleticism x 3}
Quillion Quills: 2: (Health +3), {toxicity x4}
Feather Talismans: 2, ??
Lizard Claws: 3 sets, ??
Ram's Horn: 1, ??
Boar Tusk: 1, ??
Lizard Teeth: 1 pouch, ??
Bird Skull: 1, ??

*Mineral*:
Slickstone: 1: {- heat x2}
Curious Stones: 7, ??

*Ores*:
ingots: 5, ??

*Plant*:
dried herbs: 10 measures, ??










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. Merindell improves in Centrin by 2%. Provided a random roll, whether used or not.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Jun 30, 2021)

While he is in the leather shop, Merin will examine the Southroad Fair armor, to see if it's better than what he's got; if it is, he will inquire as to the cost.

When talking to the herbalist, he will ask her if she can provide him with a few samples, so that he will know what to look for. He says that he is trying to earn some extra coin, to buy supplies for the rest of their journey into the mountains.









*OOC:*



Merin is NOT asking for a full "measure" of anything. Literally just a SMALL sample, so that he can compare it to seeds and leaves that he finds, to make sure he's collecting the correct components.









Spoiler: Two random rolls, for any task the GM might want to assign.



64, 71


----------



## MacConnell (Jul 7, 2021)

Tellerian Hawke said:


> ... Merin will examine...





Spoiler: Negotiate



Merindell: 43(coerce) + 34(muddle) + 64(d100) = 141


The displayed suit of armor is considerably better than the surcoat Merindell is wearing, especially since his is damaged. The merchant visibly bobbles and stammers as he speaks. "No one has ever truly expressed an interest in this piece. I acquired it for advertising, never expecting to actually sell it. I must say, the cost is quite high. This type of paranormal skill in leatherworking is beyond rare. It is unique. If you ARE truly interested, I will sell this suit for 4000. It will not need to be modified to fit you as such adjustments, within moderation, are already built into its design."


Tellerian Hawke said:


> ... herbalist... samples...



The elderly woman nods and smiles in an appreciative manner. "I have pressed leaves and flowers just for such purpose."

She leaves the men and goes into another room, returning with what looks like two, hand-sized, squares of thick leather. They are, in fact, equipped with buckles to open and close like a book. Inside one square is a leaf. Inside the other is a flower. "You need to be careful with these, even as they are protected and especially when you open them to look at the contents. Try not to get them hit or folded and most definitely try to keep them from getting wet. This particular leaf came from the foothills, and this particular flower  was growing along the river. They are not exclusive to those areas, just more common. Each has restorative powers for the injured. The flower is stronger than the leaf. I will pay you market value for anything you bring me. I do not want any mushroom. I truck no business with that nasty stuff."


Spoiler: Character Data



Merindell: full wellness
Surcoat: 74%
Tunic: 56%
Sheldon: full wellness
L-Tunic: 53%
A-tunic: 59%





Spoiler: Collections



*Animal*:
Cockatrice fangs: 1 pair, (motility & cohesion +3)
Cockatrice feathers: 1 set, (motility & cohesion +3)
Cockatrice venom: 2 measures, (toxicity x4)
Jackal Canines: 8 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Dew Claws: 7 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Hearts: 8: {+strength x 3, +athleticism x 3}
Quillion Quills: 2: (Health +3), {toxicity x4}
Feather Talismans: 2, ??
Lizard Claws: 3 sets, ??
Ram's Horn: 1, ??
Boar Tusk: 1, ??
Lizard Teeth: 1 pouch, ??
Bird Skull: 1, ??

*Mineral*:
Slickstone: 1: {- heat x2}
Curious Stones: 7, ??

*Ores*:
ingots: 5, ??

*Plant*:
dried herbs: 10 measures, ??










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. Merindell improves in Centrin by 2%. State nominal actions and intentions. Pay attention to the inventory. Provided a random roll, whether used or not.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Jul 8, 2021)

*Merin smiles at the vendor,* "I am a successful scout, hunter, warrior, prospector, and adventurer, but that price is beyond even me. At one time, I had that much money, but I spent it on hiring carpenters to build my house. I apologize for wasting your time. I wish you well."

Merin leaves, going on about his day in a leisurely fashion. When the woman gives him the samples, he is pleased.

*Merin smiles,* "I will be very careful with them, thanks so much for this opportunity. I assure you, I will make the most of it, and I will bring you back as many collections as I possibly can."

Before leaving, Merin trades his Bo Staff for a pair of sticks, which the vendor says are called "Hanbo." Merin tells Sheldon that the staff is too slow, and he's hoping these sticks will inflict just as much injury to an opponent, without slowing Merin down so much.

Merin also sells his Bracers, Belt, and Greaves, in order to raise the coin to have his Surcoat repaired.

*Merin says,* "They were too heavy and restricting anyway; I can move a lot better now."

Merin will enhance himself with allurement, before beginning to negotiate with the vendor for the repairs. (74% vs. Full score of 80%; i.e., garment has 6% damage.)



Spoiler: Rolls for Negotiate



64



Merin also tells Sheldon that they should leave town now, and find a spot along the river to camp for a day; Merin wants a single day to spend gathering food and water for the journey, and also to *identify the un-examined items in their shared collection*. Once done, the journey into the *Dragon's Claw Forest* can continue.



Spoiler: 2 Random Rolls



40, 91(+37) = 40, 128


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Jul 8, 2021)

P.S. Merin will not only gather game animals, but he will also scout around for nuts and berries. In addition, he will keep an eye out for any of the plants and herbs that the lady is looking for.


----------



## MacConnell (Jul 13, 2021)

Sheldon responds, "For a man on his leisure, you seem to suddenly be in a hurry. We have no task of such a pressing matter. I still have some coin. Let's go back to Slythe's Place and have a hot meal we did not have to prepare for ourselves."


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Jul 13, 2021)

*Merin agrees,* "You know something, you're right. I guess this Dragonclaw Forest has become somewhat of an obsession lately. I really should slow down, and take a few "Pine Vine Days," as Tor used to call them. I wonder if we can get Pine Vine here in Boga? And yes, I've no desire to become a drunkard, the meal sounds very appealing as well."

Merin laughs heartily; Tor was no drunkard, either, but the big man loved the combination of Pine Vine and a well-cooked steak, and could eat and drink more than anyone else Merin had ever encountered. Tor's idea of food and drink for 1 meal would result in a normal man passing out on the tavern floor.


----------



## MacConnell (Jul 13, 2021)

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Merin smiles... leaves... trades... sells his Bracers, Belt, and Greaves... Surcoat repaired... will enhance himself...



        *GM:*  It is taken for grated that a character will use all available mystical talents when negotiating but not necessarily enhancing items that could multiply the effectiveness.     


Spoiler: Negotiate



Merindell: 41(coerce) + 65(allure) + 64(d100) = 170

This is compared to the skepticism and analysis of the target, which are not printed, as store keepers are permanent NPCs.


Though the proprietor does not have the skill to match that of Swift Raven or Fallen Leaf, he is quite the competent leather worker. With the trade of the other items, not only will he repair the snakeskin surcoat, but he will do so immediately. He explains that it will still take about an hour or two to complete and adds a few extra coins back to Merindell's pocket for the extraordinary items traded. Sheldon talks to a tailor abut having his silk tunic repaired at the same time.

Needing to wait for the repairs, anyway, the two men head back to the Workman's District to have a meal. Pine Vine Mellow is available but after a suggestion from the very attractive Centrin server, the men decide to try one of the local wines, which proves to be superior.

The owner, who is also the Construction Commissioner for the city, is away looking after the continued construction of the canal system that is to, eventually, surround the city. During the meal, a runner comes in, usually a child who is paid to carry messages, and asked if the men are going to remain for a bit for his employer would like to speak with them face to face.

Curious much more than catious, as the men know no one within the city, they agree to wait. A practically dressed, though of quality material and design, Centrin man walks through the swinging louvered doors, looks around as his eyes adjust to the darker glow of the room lighting, and waves at the two men, before walking over and seating himself at their table. He orders another round of drinks, including one for himself, before beginning. He introduces himself as Claygh.

"Though the finest pottery comes out of Asylim, being porcelain and glass, we make our own more practical items, for general use, here in the city. I am the caravaner who operates the crew who collects the raw material. West of the city, about two days' travel their is a dried oxbow of the Middling River. An oxbow is a lake left behind when a river changes course. Anyway, this oxbow must have been rather shallow because all that is left is a muddy area, good for collecting the silt used in pottery."

He takes a long pull from his mug. "A bit of talk has gotten around of an Amiradthan dressed like an Ansylin and a Centrin man looking for some... other than usual work. Apparently you two have some skill more appropriate to explorers or prospectors. Well, I definitely have something other than ordinary."

He takes another long pull, finishing his mug before signaling for a refill. "Travel can be dangerous out in the Wilds, sure, but a couple of Tendays passed I lost a worker. What we found of him looked like he might have been ravished by bear or a lion. After the second one, I talked to the Masons' Guild, that who oversees the pottery business, and they sent a couple of heavies to investigate. Those two never came back. I don't want to go to the Guild with this, yet. That guy always seems so angry. I have not mentioned it to the potter because that guy scares me. I was wondering if you might look into it?"
        *GM:*  Alchemical analysis has not been forgotten. It will be handled in a post after leaving the city.     


Spoiler: Character Data



Merindell: full wellness
Surcoat: 79
Tunic: 56
Sheldon: full wellness
A-tunic: 59





Spoiler: Collections



*Animal*:
Cockatrice fangs: 1 pair, (motility & cohesion +3)
Cockatrice feathers: 1 set, (motility & cohesion +3)
Cockatrice venom: 2 measures, (toxicity x4)
Jackal Canines: 8 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Dew Claws: 7 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Hearts: 8: {+strength x 3, +athleticism x 3}
Quillion Quills: 2: (Health +3), {toxicity x4}
Feather Talismans: 2, ??
Lizard Claws: 3 sets, ??
Ram's Horn: 1, ??
Boar Tusk: 1, ??
Lizard Teeth: 1 pouch, ??
Bird Skull: 1, ??

*Mineral*:
Slickstone: 1: {- heat x2}
Curious Stones: 7, ??

*Ores*:
ingots: 5, ??

*Plant*:
dried herbs: 10 measures, ??










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. Merindell improves in Centrin by 2%. State nominal actions and intentions. Provided a random roll, whether used or not.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Jul 13, 2021)

*Merin nods, after taking a measured sip of his own drink,* "We're used to traveling abroad. The dangers of the wilds are not new to us, and they don't scare us, either. We'll investigate it for you. But we'll need to discuss the price. There is no need to hurry, however. Stay long enough to finish your drink, and perhaps have something to eat as well. And just out of curiosity, what is the name of the Potter who scares you? It's such an unusual combination, an intimidating potter. My curiosity is piqued."









*OOC:*



Merin will negotiate using allurement. The effects should still be active from the last activation, which was at the leather shop.









Spoiler: Negotiation Roll



75


----------



## MacConnell (Jul 14, 2021)

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Merin nods... " ... We'll investigate... price... name of the Potter..."



        *GM:*  It is not necessary to state mystical talents when negotiating. By default, the best option for the character will be used but not necessarily enhancing items that could multiply the effectiveness. Those must be declared.     


Spoiler: Negotiate



Merindell: 41(coerce) + 65(allure) + 75(d100) = 181, success
Sheldon: 72(coerce) + 52(compulsion) + 75 = 199, success


The man scratches his head and ruffles his blond hair. Being Centrin, he appears to be about 40 cycles. His hair will likely never lose its color but definitive crow's feet wrinkle his temples from squinting in the sun. "I have never done this before. I am not sure what to offer you in terms of pay. I..."

Sheldon lifts his left hand from the table, causing the man to halt his speech. He interjects very calmly, "Take whatever you pay five of your workers in a tenday and that is what you will pay us each day after we arrive at the site."

"Oh, uh... okay. Uhm, I do not know the Potter's name. Everyone just calls him Potter. He is a big Evipau. He does not wear much for clothing, and he has these designs dyed into his skin. He speaks very quietly but his voice is super deep and seems to rumble like thunder."

Merindell and Sheldon both realize that they have passed the Potter's Wheel several times as it is in the Workman's District very close to Slythe's Place, where they are currently eating.

Sheldon looks and Merindell. "Do you want to visit the potter now or wait until after we look into these killings?"

Claygh's eyes go very wide as he moves his head back and forth, looking at the men.
        *GM:*  Alchemical analysis has not been forgotten. It will be handled in a post after leaving the city.     


Spoiler: Character Data



Merindell: full wellness
Surcoat: 79
Tunic: 56
Sheldon: full wellness
A-tunic: 59





Spoiler: Collections



*Animal*:
Cockatrice fangs: 1 pair, (motility & cohesion +3)
Cockatrice feathers: 1 set, (motility & cohesion +3)
Cockatrice venom: 2 measures, (toxicity x4)
Jackal Canines: 8 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Dew Claws: 7 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Hearts: 8: {+strength x 3, +athleticism x 3}
Quillion Quills: 2: (Health +3), {toxicity x4}
Feather Talismans: 2, ??
Lizard Claws: 3 sets, ??
Ram's Horn: 1, ??
Boar Tusk: 1, ??
Lizard Teeth: 1 pouch, ??
Bird Skull: 1, ??

*Mineral*:
Slickstone: 1: {- heat x2}
Curious Stones: 7, ??

*Ores*:
ingots: 5, ??

*Plant*:
dried herbs: 10 measures, ??










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. Merindell improves in Centrin by 2%. State nominal actions and intentions. Provided a random roll, whether used or not.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Jul 14, 2021)

*Merin nods,* "We should do it now. He is so close by, it would be foolish not to talk to him now, while we have the chance."

Merin smiles at Claygh, and bids him good day, saying that he and Sheldon will let him know what they find. He then proceeds, with Sheldon close behind, to the Potter's Wheel. Upon arrival, Merin smiles at the Potter, and greets him with the Sign of Friendship.









*OOC:*


 Merin would know how to properly greet him. I, the player, have forgotten.







*Merin asks,* "My friend and I were retained to figure out what has happened to the workers who disappeared recently while gathering clay. What do you know of the area two days west of here? Are there any large, dangerous creatures known to inhabit that area?"



Spoiler: Random Rolls



51, 83


----------



## MacConnell (Jul 14, 2021)

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Merin... proceeds...



Claygh says that he will wait where he is for the two men to return.

It takes only a few minutes to arrive at the Potter's Wheel. It is a small Centrin boy who greets the two men when they arrive. After learning that the two wish to speak to the potter, he leaves the entry and goes into a back room.

The potter comes out shortly, using a cloth to clean some clay spatter from his face and arms. He is dressed in a loin cloth of a more rudimentary design than the locally worn kilt. The man is a very tall, very muscular, Evipau man of about 50 or so cycles. He greets the man in the common manner and inquires as to their business.

When the loss of clay gathers is mentioned he responds that it is the first he has heard of it. His voice is exactly like has been described. Nothing seems hostile about the man but he makes a very imposing presence. "I have never been to the site where the clay is acquired. I simply pay for what arrives, but I thank you for brining this to my attention. Are you asking me to look into the matter?"
        *GM:*  Alchemical analysis has not been forgotten. It will be handled in a post after leaving the city.     


Spoiler: Character Data



Merindell: full wellness
Surcoat: 79
Tunic: 56
Sheldon: full wellness
A-tunic: 59





Spoiler: Collections



*Animal*:
Cockatrice fangs: 1 pair, (motility & cohesion +3)
Cockatrice feathers: 1 set, (motility & cohesion +3)
Cockatrice venom: 2 measures, (toxicity x4)
Jackal Canines: 8 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Dew Claws: 7 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Hearts: 8: {+strength x 3, +athleticism x 3}
Quillion Quills: 2: (Health +3), {toxicity x4}
Feather Talismans: 2, ??
Lizard Claws: 3 sets, ??
Ram's Horn: 1, ??
Boar Tusk: 1, ??
Lizard Teeth: 1 pouch, ??
Bird Skull: 1, ??

*Mineral*:
Slickstone: 1: {- heat x2}
Curious Stones: 7, ??

*Ores*:
ingots: 5, ??

*Plant*:
dried herbs: 10 measures, ??










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. Merindell improves in Centrin by 2%. State nominal actions and intentions. Provided a random roll, whether used or not.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Jul 14, 2021)

*Merin replies,* "No need for that, we have already told our client that we will look into it. You probably have better things to do. We simply thought you may have knowledge of the area. At any rate, we are glad that our information was helpful to you. We wish you well, and will now go, so as not to take up any more of your time."

Merin nods to Sheldon, and departs, with the intention of telling Claygh that they will leave for the collection field first thing the next morning. The rest of the current day can be spent in preparation, including Alchemical Analysis.



Spoiler: Random Roll



70


----------



## MacConnell (Jul 20, 2021)

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Merin replies... nods... next morning... Alchemical Analysis.





Spoiler: Alchemical Sensitivity



Merindell: 30(alchemy) + 42(analysis) + 70(d100) = 142, fail
Sheldon: 59 + 42 + 70 = 171, success


Concluding affirmation with Claygh, Sheldon suggests that the two men take a walk around the city to get a look at the construction of the canal system. Sheldon finds the idea to be ingenious as it will eventually attach to the river system and improve the transport of trade material about the city, which is quite large. The two men have no need to sit and pore over any items that they carry, simply fiddling with one in a idle manner conveys a wealth of information. Feather talismans are simply discarded, as they are no longer of any interest to either man.

The newer items are beyond the talent of Merindell but so for Sheldon. Later, Merin is able to sense what Sheldon explains to him, even though he could not discern such on his own, earlier.

Leaving the city the next day, through the Western Gate, the two men see no reason not to follow the road. Claygh travels with them, which allows the men to ride in the back of a horse drawn wagon. Claygh intends to remain at the current worksite while Merindell and Sheldon investigate the latest corpse. This close to Boga City, there is no real danger of hostilities and travel for the two days is easy.

Veering from the road toward the end of the second day, the sounds of an encampment can be heard before it is seen. The grassy plains had just given some way to the encroachment of smaller trees, when those small trees are forced to recede back from a muddy area of reeds and odd grasses. The workers at the site are a mix of all three species of people, all of whom seem to take no notice of the differences and converse mostly in the, more common, Centrin language. The two men are greeted and invited to dine on the simple fare.

A third victim has been found in the absence of the caravan boss and gory detail is given of the discovery. What can quickly be concluded is that all victims had been alone and a bit away from the other workers.The recent kill was only two days back.







Spoiler: Character Data



Merindell: full wellness
Surcoat: 79
Tunic: 56
Sheldon: full wellness
A-tunic: 59





Spoiler: Collections



*Animal*:
Cockatrice fangs: 1 pair, (Motility & Cohesion +3)
Cockatrice venom: 2 measures, (toxicity x4)
Jackal Canines: 8 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Dew Claws: 7 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Hearts: 8: {+strength x 3, +athleticism x 3}
Quillion Quills: 2: (Health +3), {toxicity x4}
Lizard Claws: (Motility & Strength +3)
Ram's Horn: 1, (Will +3)
Boar Tusk: 1, (Strength & Confluence +3)

*Mineral*:
Amber: 1, (Persona +3)
Nebulastone: 1, (Confluence +3)
Nightstone: 1, (Adhesion +3)
Ruddystone: 1, (Health +3)
Slickstone: 1: {- heat x2}
Sulfur: 1 brick, {heat or acidity x4}
Waterstone: 1, (Motility +3)


*Ores*:
Copper: 1, (Persona +3), {shock or -Mind x4}
Manganese: 2, {any Mind x4}
Molybdenum: 1, (Motility +3), {shock or -Mind x4}
Nickel: 1, (Adhesion +3), {shock x4}

*Plant*:
Mend Leaves: 10 measures, {Mend x2}










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. Merindell improves in Centrin by 2%. State nominal actions and intentions. Provided a random roll, whether used or not.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Jul 21, 2021)

*Before reaching the main group of workers, Merin smiles and whispers to Sheldon, in Amiradthan,* "I have an idea. Why don't you "wander off" from the main worksite, and I will follow you, camouflaged using wayline manipulation. Whenever 'it' decides to attack, it will be surprised to find the two of us, not-so-helpless victims, who have acted as prey, in order to become the predator."



Spoiler: Random Roll



64


----------



## MacConnell (Jul 21, 2021)

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Merin smiles...



Sheldon smirks at his friend and rolls his eyes. "If it comes to that, I am all for it, but let's check out this last victim and see if we can learn anything more helpful. All kidding aside, playing bait could take too long and there is no guarantee that I could ever be seen as a target."

The next day, two of the workers take Merindell and Sheldon to where the last victim was killed. Claygh stays at the base camp. The workers do not walk directly to the body but point insistently when as near as they care to go.


Spoiler: Active Search



Merindell: 30(observation) + 64(enhanced smell) + 64(d100) = 158
Sheldon: 49 + 52(enhanced vision) + 64(d100) = 165


Having better instincts and much greater experience than common workers, the two men do not immediately approach the remains. Plenty of prints in the soft terrain pollute the area so as to make no definitive evidence. When approaching the remains, what could be called remains, greater information is gathered. The body has been horribly shredded open and ripped apart. Marks on the pieces indicate claws, not weapons. Evidence of smaller animals having chewed on what is left is immediately recognized and discounted. In fact, some ravens flee the scene as the two men approach. Merindell says that the faint smell of blood is everywhere, and Sheldon finds the dark spots of splatter on many blades of grass.

This former oxbow is now a semi-dry marsh, covered in various reeds with a mostly open area of cracked mud in its center. During the rainy season, it is very likely that the place still holds water. Some dead trees remain standing, offering perch for carrion fowl. Merin conveys that he can smell too many different animals and that the acrid clay overrides most other scents, anyway.

Sheldon says, "Whatever can do this cannot be hiding somewhere in this flat. It has to be coming from the forest to the west and roving the edges until it finds a victim. Even though the evidence indicates that it should be some animal, it must be highly intelligent and calculating. Some beast on bloodlust would just rush in and keep killing until it, itself, was killed. This is far more strategic. We should take the hunt to it. let's head into the forest and look around."


Spoiler: Character Data



Merindell: full wellness
Surcoat: 79
Tunic: 56
Sheldon: full wellness
A-tunic: 59





Spoiler: Collections



*Animal*:
Cockatrice fangs: 1 pair, (Motility & Cohesion +3)
Cockatrice venom: 2 measures, (toxicity x4)
Jackal Canines: 8 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Dew Claws: 7 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Hearts: 8: {+strength x 3, +athleticism x 3}
Quillion Quills: 2: (Health +3), {toxicity x4}
Lizard Claws: (Motility & Strength +3)
Ram's Horn: 1, (Will +3)
Boar Tusk: 1, (Strength & Confluence +3)

*Mineral*:
Amber: 1, (Persona +3)
Nebulastone: 1, (Confluence +3)
Nightstone: 1, (Adhesion +3)
Ruddystone: 1, (Health +3)
Slickstone: 1: {- heat x2}
Sulfur: 1 brick, {heat or acidity x4}
Waterstone: 1, (Motility +3)


*Ores*:
Copper: 1, (Persona +3), {shock or -Mind x4}
Manganese: 2, {any Mind x4}
Molybdenum: 1, (Motility +3), {shock or -Mind x4}
Nickel: 1, (Adhesion +3), {shock x4}

*Plant*:
Mend Leaves: 10 measures, {Mend x2}










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. State nominal actions and intentions. Provided a random roll, whether used or not.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Jul 27, 2021)

Merin moves into the forest, searching the treeline for obvious game trails that the "creature" could have used to have ready-access to the clay moor. If he finds such a trail, he will THEN look for relevant tracks, if the ground is soft enough.



Spoiler: Random Rolls



Search for game trail: 85
Search for tracks: 49
Extra roll for good measure: 58


----------



## MacConnell (Jul 27, 2021)

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Merin moves... searching...














*OOC:*


CFO = Clay Flats Oxbow. BFO = Big Fish Oxbow.








Spoiler: Active Search



Merindell: 30(observation) + 64(enhanced smell) + 49(d100) = 143
Sheldon: 49 + 52(enhanced vision) + 49(d100) = 150


The two men move westward, stopping periodically to scan the beginning of the forest. Animals are in many ways like people, efficiently lazy. Once a path is established other follow it. Several game trails are noted with a larger on heading more southerly, back toward the river.

It is not some particular print that alerts the men to a positive progress. It is a partially decayed arm in a small hole just off the trail. The two men look from one another and investigate the find. It would appear that some other small animal, like perhaps a raccoon smelled and uncovered the piece, which had been buried by something bigger. Merindell uses his foot to cover it wanting to reduce the stench that is much more pronounced for him than for Sheldon. Merin conveys to Sheldon that it is canines which bury their food, not felines, suspecting that they may be looking for a wolf.

Sheldon asks, more from the idea of voicing his thoughts than from inquiry. "So where would a large wolf be down during the day?"

Merindell nods. He realizes that they are looking for a burrow or cave or some such and, unless some treefall happens to be near, the most likely place to find such would be along the river, and the path they are on should take them there.


Spoiler: Character Data



Merindell: full wellness
Surcoat: 79
Tunic: 56
Sheldon: full wellness
A-tunic: 59





Spoiler: Collections



*Animal*:
Cockatrice feathers: 1 pair, (Motility & Cohesion +3)
Cockatrice venom: 2 measures, (toxicity x4)
Jackal Canines: 8 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Dew Claws: 7 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Hearts: 8: {+strength x 3, +athleticism x 3}
Quillion Quills: 2: (Health +3), {toxicity x4}
Lizard Claws: (Motility & Strength +3)
Ram's Horn: 1, (Will +3)
Boar Tusk: 1, (Strength & Confluence +3)

*Mineral*:
Amber: 1, (Persona +3)
Nebulastone: 1, (Confluence +3)
Nightstone: 1, (Adhesion +3)
Ruddystone: 1, (Health +3)
Slickstone: 1: {- heat x2}
Sulfur: 1 brick, {heat or acidity x4}
Waterstone: 1, (Motility +3)


*Ores*:
Copper: 1, (Persona +3), {shock or -Mind x4}
Manganese: 2, {any Mind x4}
Molybdenum: 1, (Motility +3), {shock or -Mind x4}
Nickel: 1, (Adhesion +3), {shock x4}

*Plant*:
Mend Leaves: 10 measures, {Mend x2}










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. State nominal actions and intentions. Provided a random roll, whether used or not.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Jul 27, 2021)

Merin motions for Sheldon to follow him, as he begins following the path toward the river. Along the way, he keeps his eyes peeled for further clues. He will also augment himself, increasing his senses, and his speed.



Spoiler: Random Rolls



Augment Senses (Which also aids search) (Enhance Smell): 83
Augment Speed (Adrenaline): 61


----------



## MacConnell (Jul 27, 2021)

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Merin motions... augment...



        *GM:*  Augmentation does not use a random roll. It is a single fixed percentage based on Essence and Mysticism.     
Merindell realizes that in his natural haste, he must force himself to go slower or wait for Sheldon, who cannot keep up. He periodically loses sight of Sheldon, thinking he may have left him behind, when the smart-alec startles him with his unseen closeness. It is easy to forget how well his friend can blend into shadow and remain seemingly non-corpreal.

The path diverges as it nears the river. This was to be expected as the use of various animals becomes more individualized. An unexpected booted print from a person makes the hair on Merindell's arms stand on end. Sheldon points out several definitive wolf prints. It must be a rather large animal.

It is the smell of death that assails Merin before any sights. Fragments of animals spot then litter the area, most no more than bone. About three hours into the forest, the main river cuts at a steep bank and a treefall lays across a near, narrow slough. From the sound, there is a wash-through under the small rocky rise. The wash-through is a likely place for a cave, especially since dangerously small fissures vent to the ground upon which the men are currently walking.


Spoiler: Character Data



Merindell: full wellness
Surcoat: 79
Tunic: 56
Sheldon: full wellness
A-tunic: 59





Spoiler: Collections



*Animal*:
Cockatrice feathers: 1 pair, (Motility & Cohesion +3)
Cockatrice venom: 2 measures, (toxicity x4)
Jackal Canines: 8 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Dew Claws: 7 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Hearts: 8: {+strength x 3, +athleticism x 3}
Quillion Quills: 2: (Health +3), {toxicity x4}
Lizard Claws: (Motility & Strength +3)
Ram's Horn: 1, (Will +3)
Boar Tusk: 1, (Strength & Confluence +3)

*Mineral*:
Amber: 1, (Persona +3)
Nebulastone: 1, (Confluence +3)
Nightstone: 1, (Adhesion +3)
Ruddystone: 1, (Health +3)
Slickstone: 1: {- heat x2}
Sulfur: 1 brick, {heat or acidity x4}
Waterstone: 1, (Motility +3)


*Ores*:
Copper: 1, (Persona +3), {shock or -Mind x4}
Manganese: 2, {any Mind x4}
Molybdenum: 1, (Motility +3), {shock or -Mind x4}
Nickel: 1, (Adhesion +3), {shock x4}

*Plant*:
Mend Leaves: 10 measures, {Mend x2}










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. State nominal actions and intentions. Provided a random roll, whether used or not.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Jul 28, 2021)

Merin will further augment himself, using the *Camouflage* and *Night Vision* tasks, as he slowly and carefully passes over the wash-through and into the cave, motioning for Sheldon to follow. He is alert to the slightest hint of danger as he does so.









*OOC:*



*Augments currently running:*
Adrenaline
Enhance Smell
Night Vision
Camouflage

...As per our conversation yesterday, these augments last for quite some time, more than adequate for our current endeavor.









Spoiler: Two Random Rolls



(91+41) = 132
(93+96) = 189


----------



## MacConnell (Jul 28, 2021)

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Merin will... passes...





Spoiler: Active Search



Merindell: 30(observation) + 64(enhanced smell) + 132 = 226
Sheldon: 49 + 52(enhanced vision) + 132 = 233


It takes a few minutes but some cursory investigation reveals a place along the slough where something or somethings has been making its way under the treefall.

The cave system is much larger than expected. Apparently at some point passed, during an excessive flood, the river washed the softer or more soluble material away from the harder substrate, leaving a cavern between the main branch of the river and the smaller offshoot. The base of the cave has water washing through it at about ankle depth, more than enough to hide the identity of anything passing through it.

As both men have developed quite some ability to see in the dark, they pause for a second allowing their vision to adjust. It is not specifically necessary. Unexpectedly and a bit forebodingly, torches have been installed to illuminate an area cut farther back into the rock and above the current level of the water.

Moving slowly so as to not make more sound than the moving water, the two men make their way up out of the wash-through and into the cave proper, which is perpendicular to the current path. The path rises and falls, meaning that if the river rose about a stride, this area would flood.

Merindell's nostrils flare and he hold up a hand to halt his friend. He indicates that he can distinctly smell a wet canine, which means that their own scent may very be detected by it, since a breeze from the river occasionally wafts in behind them.

"We may not be walking into a trap, as we are unexpected, but we are definitely walking into trouble."

More torches light the area. The cave climbs a bit and turns left. Natural light also comes through small fissures in the rocky ceiling. In a shadowed area about 10 strides off to the left, a large wolf gnaws on a bone. It stands and drops the bone at sight of the men. The cave system continues further on and it has obviously been modified and augmented by the activity of people, none of whom seems to be around.

The wolf emits a low pitched growl and the hair rises on its hackles. This thing is large enough to take down a horse.






Spoiler: Reaction



Merindell: 41(readiness) + 49(speed) + 65(clarity) + 189(d100) = 344 + 65(adrenaline) = 409
Sheldon: 41 + 40 + 52 + 189 = 322
Wolf: 70 + 50 + 8 + 171 = 299





Spoiler: Character Data



Merindell: full wellness
Surcoat: 79
Tunic: 56
Sheldon: full wellness
A-tunic: 59





Spoiler: Collections



*Animal*:
Cockatrice feathers: 1 pair, (Motility & Cohesion +3)
Cockatrice venom: 2 measures, (toxicity x4)
Jackal Canines: 8 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Dew Claws: 7 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Hearts: 8: {+strength x 3, +athleticism x 3}
Quillion Quills: 2: (Health +3), {toxicity x4}
Lizard Claws: (Motility & Strength +3)
Ram's Horn: 1, (Will +3)
Boar Tusk: 1, (Strength & Confluence +3)

*Mineral*:
Amber: 1, (Persona +3)
Nebulastone: 1, (Confluence +3)
Nightstone: 1, (Adhesion +3)
Ruddystone: 1, (Health +3)
Slickstone: 1: {- heat x2}
Sulfur: 1 brick, {heat or acidity x4}
Waterstone: 1, (Motility +3)


*Ores*:
Copper: 1, (Persona +3), {shock or -Mind x4}
Manganese: 2, {any Mind x4}
Molybdenum: 1, (Motility +3), {shock or -Mind x4}
Nickel: 1, (Adhesion +3), {shock x4}

*Plant*:
Mend Leaves: 10 measures, {Mend x2}










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. State combat intentions. Provided a random roll for mystical and physical assaults, if used.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Aug 3, 2021)

Merin already has several enhancements running; he looks sternly at the Wolf, and decides to start things off with a little *Frostbite*.



Spoiler: Augment Info & Base Rolls



*Augments currently running:*
Adrenaline
Enhance Smell
Night Vision
Camouflage

Base Rolls:

Reaction: 91 (+35) = 126
Frostbite: 74
Physical Attacks: 41 Bleh...


----------



## MacConnell (Aug 3, 2021)

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Merin... Frostbite...





Spoiler: Reaction



Merindell: 41(readiness) + 49(speed) + 65(clarity) + 189(d100) = 344 + 65(adrenaline) = 409
Sheldon: 41 + 40 + 52 + 189 = 322
Wolf: 70 + 50 + 8 + 171 = 299


Merindell sucks in a slow breath and waves a hand toward the wolf, as if in slow motion. With the high humidity of the we cave, water droplets crystalize in the air and fall to the ground as ice, in between him and the wolf.

Sheldon winds his lower left arm as if he will toss a stone in and underhanded manner. It is not a stone but a streak of lightning that flies forth.

The wolf makes a high pitched yipping sound and leaps from his bedding area directly at Merin. It will easily cover the 10 strides in two bounds.


Spoiler: Speed of Action



Merindell: 200(bending) - 409 = ~0
Sheldon: 200(bending) - 322 = ~0
Wolf: 200(leap) - 299 = ~0


Never having seen a wolf, much less one as big as a pony, it is amazing the speed and agility with which it moves.


Spoiler: Physical Assault



Wolf: 128 + 58(d100) = 186

Merindell: 41(readiness) + 30(avoidance) + 42(analysis) + 41(d100) = 154





Spoiler: Mystical Assault



Merindell: 50(bending) + 54(frostbite) + 74(d100) = 178
Sheldon: 80(bending) + 61(shock) + 58(d100) = 199
Wolf: 70(conditioning) + 8(fury) +58(d100) = 136


The wolf land on Merindell, knocking the wind out of him and forcing him to the ground. Water droplets crystalize on the edges of its fur, whcih he reflexively shakes off. The lighting from the hand of Sheldon arcs to a man-made item around the wolf's front, left foot, negating most of its harm.

Merin is flat on his back with the wolf pressing down on his chest, about to take a bite out of his face. Sheldon is standing about a stride to the creature's left.


Spoiler: Combat Data



Wolf: 178 - 136 = 42% - 50(fur) = ineffective
199 - 136 = 63% - 50(collar) = 13% * 8 = 1. Body: 10 - 1 = 9. irritated.





Spoiler: Character Data



Merindell: 186 - 154 = 32% * 10 = 3. Mind: 10 - 3 = 7, prone.
Surcoat: 79
Tunic: 56
Sheldon: full wellness
A-tunic: 59





Spoiler: Collections



*Animal*:
Cockatrice feathers: 1 pair, (Motility & Cohesion +3)
Cockatrice venom: 2 measures, (toxicity x4)
Jackal Canines: 8 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Dew Claws: 7 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Hearts: 8: {+strength x 3, +athleticism x 3}
Quillion Quills: 2: (Health +3), {toxicity x4}
Lizard Claws: (Motility & Strength +3)
Ram's Horn: 1, (Will +3)
Boar Tusk: 1, (Strength & Confluence +3)

*Mineral*:
Amber: 1, (Persona +3)
Nebulastone: 1, (Confluence +3)
Nightstone: 1, (Adhesion +3)
Ruddystone: 1, (Health +3)
Slickstone: 1: {- heat x2}
Sulfur: 1 brick, {heat or acidity x4}
Waterstone: 1, (Motility +3)


*Ores*:
Copper: 1, (Persona +3), {shock or -Mind x4}
Manganese: 2, {any Mind x4}
Molybdenum: 1, (Motility +3), {shock or -Mind x4}
Nickel: 1, (Adhesion +3), {shock x4}

*Plant*:
Mend Leaves: 10 measures, {Mend x2}










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. State combat intentions. Provided a random roll for mystical and physical assaults.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Aug 3, 2021)

Merin will augment his physical attacks with *Toxify* and perform a short strike at the Wolf's throat, as he attempts to shift his weight, trying to roll the wolf off of him, as he kips up to a standing position.



Spoiler: Base rolls



Physical Attack: 73
Toxify: 100(+81) = 181


----------



## MacConnell (Aug 4, 2021)

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Merin will...





Spoiler: Speed of Action



Merindell: 0 + 200(bending) = 200
Sheldon: 0 + 200(bending) = 200
Wolf: 0 + 100(bite) = 100, 200





Spoiler: Physical Assault



Merindell: 40(aggression) + 49(accuracy) + 61(fury) + 73(d100) = 223 + 65(athletics) = 288
Wolf: 128 + 117(d100) = 245

Merindell: 41(readiness) + 30(avoidance) + 42(analysis) + 41(d100) = 154
Wolf: 245





Spoiler: Mystical Assault



Merindell: 50(bending) + 54(toxicity) + 181(d100) = 285
Sheldon: 79(husbandry) + 61(charm) + 127(d100) = 267
Wolf: 70(conditioning) + 8(fury) + 117(d100) = 195


Merindell instantly realizes the predicament of having the animal hold him on the ground. The waylines coursing through his body fluctuate and modulate to accommodate a necessary change in tactics.

Unlike most people, Merindell is not really at a disadvantage when lying on the ground. The wolf bobs its head, aiming for the face, but Merin manages to shift his weight, causing the wolf to connect with his right shoulder, instead. It is fortunate. Had that jaw clamped down on Merin's face those two times, he would likely have been dead.

Rolling back with the force of the bite, Merindell punches up at the wolf with the hanbo in his left hand. Having advanced far beyond the need to actual touch his opponent, the mystical accompaniment to his physical assault flows about him like some invisible wave of impediment. The wolf's ability to think for itself is even further reduced. As the wolf staggers it step, Merin kips to his feet, immediately facing the wolf.

Sheldon does something in a seemingly total alien manner to active combat. He ceases to present himself as a threat and starts talking to the wolf in a calming manner, making clucking noises like he was trying to call a pet, dog. Had the wolf been at its full faculties, it would have ignored the call, but being somewhat confused, it pulls away from Merin and runs right passed Sheldon to head farther back into the lighted cave system.

Merindell reflexively touches his shoulder where the wolf managed to bite through both his surcoat and his tunic. The blood on his fingers shows him the significance of the bite.

"Do we want to go after it or see what come to us?"


Spoiler: Combat Data



Wolf: Body: 10 - 1 = 9. irritated.
288 - 245 = 43% * 11 = 5 - 4(soak) = 1. Mind: 10 - 1 = 9, irritated.
285 - 195 = 90% * 4 = 4. Mind: 9 - 4 = 5, dazed.
267 - 195 = 72% - 10(irritated) = 62%





Spoiler: Character Data



Merindell: Mind: 10 - 3 = 7, prone.
245 - 154 + 100(prone) - 100(kilter + athletics) = 91% * 10 = 9 - 4(surcoat) - 2(tunic) = 3 x 2 = 6. Body: 10 - 6 = 4, injured.
Surcoat: 79
Tunic: 56
Sheldon: full wellness
A-tunic: 59





Spoiler: Collections



*Animal*:
Cockatrice feathers: 1 pair, (Motility & Cohesion +3)
Cockatrice venom: 2 measures, (toxicity x4)
Jackal Canines: 8 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Dew Claws: 7 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Hearts: 8: {+strength x 3, +athleticism x 3}
Quillion Quills: 2: (Health +3), {toxicity x4}
Lizard Claws: (Motility & Strength +3)
Ram's Horn: 1, (Will +3)
Boar Tusk: 1, (Strength & Confluence +3)

*Mineral*:
Amber: 1, (Persona +3)
Nebulastone: 1, (Confluence +3)
Nightstone: 1, (Adhesion +3)
Ruddystone: 1, (Health +3)
Slickstone: 1: {- heat x2}
Sulfur: 1 brick, {heat or acidity x4}
Waterstone: 1, (Motility +3)


*Ores*:
Copper: 1, (Persona +3), {shock or -Mind x4}
Manganese: 2, {any Mind x4}
Molybdenum: 1, (Motility +3), {shock or -Mind x4}
Nickel: 1, (Adhesion +3), {shock x4}

*Plant*:
Mend Leaves: 10 measures, {Mend x2}










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. State combat intentions. Provided a random roll for mystical and physical assaults.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Aug 4, 2021)

*Merin replies,* "Let's go after it, I'd like to see what we could make out of its hide."



Spoiler: Rolls



68
91(+47)= 138


----------



## MacConnell (Aug 4, 2021)

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Merin replies...



Though he is injured, it is not such a great impediment to a focused mind, but the injury does slow him enough to make it routine for Sheldon to keep up. The two men run over the small rise after the departing wolf, veering to the left as the cave turns, descends, and rises again. It is surmised that they have passed, underground, beyond the head of the slough. Water trickles through and runs down the cave wall, but the rock here is solid, structurally.

The natural cave give way to a completely worked subterranean room, with smoothed floor, walls, and ceiling and support columns for the expanse. The room is well lit, not with torches but with lamp globes, something from back in the days of the Yahdram. The glass globes are magically illuminated with the light being able to imitate a flame, if desired. These simply glow, like a will-o-wisp.

Standing in the center of the room is a Kinamin man of about 40 cycles. He is petting the wolf and seems to be comforting it. He looks up as the two men approach, the wolf turning to face them, as well. The man speaks in Amiradthan. "No. No. You should not have hurt my puppy, not my puppy. Now I must make you pay."


Spoiler: Combat Data



Wolf: Body: 10 - 1 = 9. irritated.
288 - 245 = 43% * 11 = 5 - 4(soak) = 1. Mind: 10 - 1 = 9, irritated.
285 - 195 = 90% * 4 = 4. Mind: 9 - 4 = 5, dazed.
267 - 195 = 72% - 10(irritated) = 62%





Spoiler: Character Data



Merindell: Mind: 10 - 3 = 7, prone.
245 - 154 + 100(prone) - 100(kilter + athletics) = 91% * 10 = 9 - 4(surcoat) - 2(tunic) = 3 x 2 = 6. Body: 10 - 6 = 4, injured.
Surcoat: 79
Tunic: 56
Sheldon: full wellness
A-tunic: 59





Spoiler: Collections



*Animal*:
Cockatrice feathers: 1 pair, (Motility & Cohesion +3)
Cockatrice venom: 2 measures, (toxicity x4)
Jackal Canines: 8 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Dew Claws: 7 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Hearts: 8: {+strength x 3, +athleticism x 3}
Quillion Quills: 2: (Health +3), {toxicity x4}
Lizard Claws: (Motility & Strength +3)
Ram's Horn: 1, (Will +3)
Boar Tusk: 1, (Strength & Confluence +3)

*Mineral*:
Amber: 1, (Persona +3)
Nebulastone: 1, (Confluence +3)
Nightstone: 1, (Adhesion +3)
Ruddystone: 1, (Health +3)
Slickstone: 1: {- heat x2}
Sulfur: 1 brick, {heat or acidity x4}
Waterstone: 1, (Motility +3)


*Ores*:
Copper: 1, (Persona +3), {shock or -Mind x4}
Manganese: 2, {any Mind x4}
Molybdenum: 1, (Motility +3), {shock or -Mind x4}
Nickel: 1, (Adhesion +3), {shock x4}

*Plant*:
Mend Leaves: 10 measures, {Mend x2}










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. State intentions. Provided a random roll for reaction and first action.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Aug 17, 2021)

Merin reacts instinctively, rushing towards the wolf, whom he gauges to be the biggest threat. His intent is to strike the wolf with the hanbo, and leach some of its health to heal himself.



Spoiler: Die Rolls



Reaction: 133
Physical Attack: 84
Leach: 86


----------



## MacConnell (Aug 17, 2021)

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Merin... rushing... strike... hanbo, and leach...



Sheldon begins to slowly move to his right to add some distance between he and Merindell.


Spoiler: Enhancements



Merindell: 65(athleticism)
Wolf: 49(athletics)





Spoiler: Reaction



Merindell: 41(readiness) + 49(speed) + 77(clarity) + 133(d100) = 300 + 65(athleticism) = 365
Sheldon: 41 + 40 + 52 + 84 = 217
Handler: 38 + 41 + 58 + 120 = 257
Wolf: 58 + 49 + 15 + 120 = 242 + 49(athletics) = 291





Spoiler: Speed of Action



Merindell: 300(move) - 365 = ~0
Sheldon: 200(bending) - 217 = ~0
Handler: 200(bending) - 257 = ~0
Wolf: 200(move) - 291 = ~0


Merindell takes three running strides toward the wolf as it takes two leaps toward him. The two meet at half the distance between them. The Handler focuses on Sheldon.


Spoiler: Mystical Assault



Merindell: 50(bending) + 40(siphon) + 86(d100) = 176
Sheldon: 80(bending) + 61(shock) + 86(d100) = 227
Handler: 98 + 58(acidity) + 96 = 252

Sheldon: 41(conditioning) + 33(fury) + 86(d100) = 160
Handler: 38 + 49 + 96 = 183
Wolf: 59(conditioning) + 49(resilience) + 15(fury) + 96 = 219





Spoiler: Physical Assault



Merindell: 41(finesse) + 49(accuracy) + 77(clarity) + 84(d100) = 251 + 65(athleticism) = 316
Wolf: 78(aggression) + 49(accuracy) + 15(fury) + 94 = 236 + 49(athleticism) = 285

Merindell: 41(readiness) + 30(avoidance) + 42(analysis) + 84(d100) = 197
Wolf: 59 + 30 + 15 + 94 = 198





Spoiler: Combat Data



Handler: 227 - 183 = 44% * 6 = 3. Body: 10 - 3 = 7, hurt.
Wolf: 316 - 198 = 118% * 2 = 2 - 3(soak), ineffective


Merin realizes, instinctively, that he cannot strike the wolf with a stick and siphon lifeforce from it nor can he draw it from a distance. He must use his own hand. Keeping the hanbo in his grip, Merindell shifts his body as the wolf lands to make contact with the fist closed around his weapon. Punching the wolf feels like striking a bag of clay. The force of the blow is completely absorbed. The ferocious animal also resists the loss of its lifeforce.

The wolf jerks its head, catching Merin above his left hip, its teeth sinking through the surcoat and tunic to draw blood. Merindell is in trouble.

Sheldon fires off a visible bolt of electricity at the Handler as the air around himself becomes caustic. The Handler twitches as the shock courses through his body, but Sheldon begins to cough and choke as his body feels like it has been pierced all over by needles.


Spoiler: Character Data



Merindell: Body: 10 - 6 = 4, injured.
285 - 197 = 88% * 8 = 7 - 4(surcoat) - 2(tunic) = 1. Body: 4 - 1 = 3, injured.
Surcoat: 79 - 2 = 77
Tunic: 56
Sheldon: 252 - 160 = 92% * 6 = 6. Body:10 - 6 = 4, injured.
A-tunic: 59





Spoiler: Collections



*Animal*:
Cockatrice feathers: 1 pair, (Motility & Cohesion +3)
Cockatrice venom: 2 measures, (toxicity x4)
Jackal Canines: 8 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Dew Claws: 7 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Hearts: 8: {+strength x 3, +athleticism x 3}
Quillion Quills: 2: (Health +3), {toxicity x4}
Lizard Claws: (Motility & Strength +3)
Ram's Horn: 1, (Will +3)
Boar Tusk: 1, (Strength & Confluence +3)

*Mineral*:
Amber: 1, (Persona +3)
Nebulastone: 1, (Confluence +3)
Nightstone: 1, (Adhesion +3)
Ruddystone: 1, (Health +3)
Slickstone: 1: {- heat x2}
Sulfur: 1 brick, {heat or acidity x4}
Waterstone: 1, (Motility +3)


*Ores*:
Copper: 1, (Persona +3), {shock or -Mind x4}
Manganese: 2, {any Mind x4}
Molybdenum: 1, (Motility +3), {shock or -Mind x4}
Nickel: 1, (Adhesion +3), {shock x4}

*Plant*:
Mend Leaves: 10 measures, {Mend x2}










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. State actions. Provided a random roll for physical and mystical actions.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Aug 17, 2021)

Seeing his predicament, Merin switches tactics. He returns to Toxicity, which had previously proven effective against the wolf. As he does so, he draws power from the Quillion Quill, seeking to intensify the toxic effect.



Spoiler: Rolls



Physical Attack: 78
Toxicity: 99(+91) = 190 YESSSSS!!!! - Don't forget the x4.


----------



## MacConnell (Aug 24, 2021)

Tellerian Hawke said:


> ... Merin... Toxicity... Quill...





Spoiler: Enhancements



Merindell: 65(athleticism)
Wolf: 49(athletics)





Spoiler: Speed of Action



Merindell: 200(bending)
Sheldon: 200(bending)
Handler: 200(bending)
Wolf: 100(bite) = 100, 200





Spoiler: Mystical Assault



Merindell: 50(bending) + 62(toxicity) x 4(quill) + 190(d100) = 488
Sheldon: 80(bending) + 61(shock) x 4(nickel) + 78 = 402
Handler: 98 + 58(acidity) + 134 = 252

Sheldon: 41(conditioning) + 33(fury) + 190(d100) = 164
Handler: 38 + 49 + 134 = 221
Wolf: 59(conditioning) + 15(clarity) + 134 = 208





Spoiler: Physical Assault



Merindell: 41(finesse) + 49(accuracy) + 77(clarity) + 78(d100) = 245 + 65(athleticism) = 310
Wolf: 78(aggression) + 49(accuracy) + 15(fury) + 134 = 276 + 49(athleticism) = 325

Merindell: 41(readiness) + 30(avoidance) + 42(analysis) + 78(d100) = 191
Wolf: 59 + 30 + 15 + 134 = 238





Spoiler: Combat Data



Handler: Body: 10 - 3 = 7, hurt. 402 - 221 = 181% * 6 = 11. Body: 7 - 11 = -4, incapacitated.
Wolf: 488 - 208 = 280% * 4 = 11. Mind: 10 - 11 = -1, unconscious.


The wolf is faster than Merindell, and it bites the Faethrin before he can bring his hanbo to bear; however, Merin proves toxic to bite, as the chemical waylines course through the wolf's mind, despite the inability to move. The wolf loses consciousness and falls upon Merindell's prone and incapacitated body.

Unable to target both of his enemies without the risk of effecting his wolf, the Handler focuses his talent upon Sheldon, who in turn suffers the same limitation and focuses on him. Lighting streaks from Sheldon's hand as the air around him burns his lungs. Both men fall victim to the damaging manipulation of the other, leaving both incapacitated, unable to move from where each fell.


Spoiler: Character Data



Merindell: Body: 4 - 1 = 3, injured. 325 - 191 = 134% * 8 = 11 - 4(surcoat) = 7 - 2(tunic) = 5. Body: 3 - 5 = -2, incapacitated.
Surcoat: 79 - 2 = 77
Tunic: 56
Sheldon: Body:10 - 6 = 4, injured. 252 - 164 = 88% * 6 = 5. Body: 4 - 5 = -1, incapacitated.
A-tunic: 59





Spoiler: Collections



*Animal*:
Cockatrice feathers: 1 pair, (Motility & Cohesion +3)
Cockatrice venom: 2 measures, (toxicity x4)
Jackal Canines: 8 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Dew Claws: 7 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Hearts: 8: {+strength x 3, +athleticism x 3}
Quillion Quills: 1: (Health +3), {toxicity x4}
Lizard Claws: (Motility & Strength +3)
Ram's Horn: 1, (Will +3)
Boar Tusk: 1, (Strength & Confluence +3)

*Mineral*:
Amber: 1, (Persona +3)
Nebulastone: 1, (Confluence +3)
Nightstone: 1, (Adhesion +3)
Ruddystone: 1, (Health +3)
Slickstone: 1: {- heat x2}
Sulfur: 1 brick, {heat or acidity x4}
Waterstone: 1, (Motility +3)


*Ores*:
Copper: 1, (Persona +3), {shock or -Mind x4}
Manganese: 2, {any Mind x4}
Molybdenum: 1, (Motility +3), {shock or -Mind x4}

*Plant*:
Mend Leaves: 10 measures, {Mend x2}










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. State actions. Provided a random roll for mystical actions.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Aug 25, 2021)

Merin, seeing the dire nature of his predicament, attempts to siphon the wolf's lifeforce, in order that he may recover quickly and get to his feet.



Spoiler: Die Rolls



97(+52) = 149 (Siphon)


----------



## MacConnell (Aug 31, 2021)

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Merin... siphon the wolf...





Spoiler: Enhancements



Merindell: 65(athleticism)
Wolf: 49(athletics)





Spoiler: Speed of Action



Merindell: 200(bending) + 120(incapacitated) = 320
Sheldon: 200(bending) + 110(incapacitated) = 310
Handler: 200(bending) + 140(incapacitated) = 340





Spoiler: Mystical Assault



Merindell: 50(bending) + 40(siphon) + 149(d100) = 239
Sheldon: 80(bending) + 61(shock) x 4(molybdenum) + 149 = 351
Handler: 98 + 58(acidity) + 139 = 295

Sheldon: 33(fury) + 149(d100) = 182
Handler: 49 + 139 = 188
Wolf: 39(conditioning) + 15(fury) + 139 = 193





Spoiler: Physical Assault



Merindell: 41(finesse) + 49(accuracy) + 77(clarity) + 
Wolf: 78(aggression) + 49(accuracy) + 15(fury) + 

Merindell: 41(readiness) + 30(avoidance) + 42(analysis) +
Wolf: 59 + 30 + 15 +





Spoiler: Combat Data



Handler: Body: 7 - 11 = -4, incapacitated. 351 - 188 = 163% * 6 = 10. Body: -4 - 10 = -14, unconscious, dying.
Wolf: Mind: 10 - 11 = -1 + 1 = 0, unconscious. 239 - 193 = 46% * 2 = 1. Body: 9 - 1 = 8, hurt.


Though neither of them can move, Sheldon and the Handler are both still able to bend waylines to assault one another. Fortunately, Sheldon is able to complete his action before the Handler. A third streak of lightning shoots forth from Sheldon to the Handler, taking his consciousness from him and nearly his life. Organs rupture causing internal bleeding, which will shortly kill the man.

Merindell is able to siphon the tiniest measure of life from the wolf into himself but not enough for him to regain locomotion. The wolf does not regain consciousness.


Spoiler: Character Data



Merindell: Body: 4 - 1 = 3, injured. 325 - 191 = 134% * 8 = 11 - 4(surcoat) = 7 - 2(tunic) = 5. Body: 3 - 5 = -2 + 1 = -1, incapacitated.
Surcoat: 79 - 2 = 77
Tunic: 56
Sheldon: Body:10 - 6 = 4, injured. 252 - 164 = 88% * 6 = 5. Body: 4 - 5 = -1, incapacitated.
A-tunic: 59





Spoiler: Collections



*Animal*:
Cockatrice feathers: 1 pair, (Motility & Cohesion +3)
Cockatrice venom: 2 measures, (toxicity x4)
Jackal Canines: 8 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Dew Claws: 7 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Hearts: 8: {+strength x 3, +athleticism x 3}
Quillion Quills: 1: (Health +3), {toxicity x4}
Lizard Claws: (Motility & Strength +3)
Ram's Horn: 1, (Will +3)
Boar Tusk: 1, (Strength & Confluence +3)

*Mineral*:
Amber: 1, (Persona +3)
Nebulastone: 1, (Confluence +3)
Nightstone: 1, (Adhesion +3)
Ruddystone: 1, (Health +3)
Slickstone: 1: {- heat x2}
Sulfur: 1 brick, {heat or acidity x4}
Waterstone: 1, (Motility +3)


*Ores*:
Copper: 1, (Persona +3), {shock or -Mind x4}
Manganese: 2, {any Mind x4}

*Plant*:
Mend Leaves: 10 measures, {Mend x2}










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. State actions. Provided a random roll for mystical actions.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Sep 6, 2021)

Merin tries his luck with Siphon one last time; he is desperate to kill the wolf, the creature is far too dangerous to be allowed to live. He is also desperate to fuel his recovery with the lifeforce stolen from the wolf; the sooner he can become mobile, the sooner he can render aid to his friend, and save his life.



Spoiler: Random Rolls



98(+86) = 184 (Siphon)
81, 63 (Two extra rolls, in case you need them.)


----------



## MacConnell (Sep 7, 2021)

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Merin... Siphon...





Spoiler: Enhancements



Merindell: 65(athleticism)
Wolf: 49(athletics)





Spoiler: Speed of Action



Merindell: 320(bending) + 110(incapacitated) = 430





Spoiler: Mystical Assault



Merindell: 50(bending) + 40(siphon) + 184(d100) = 274

Wolf: 39(conditioning) + 15(fury) + 61 = 114





Spoiler: Combat Data



Handler: Body: -4 - 10 = -14 - 1 = -15, unconscious, dying.
Wolf: Mind: 10 - 11 = -1 + 1 = 0 + 3, dazed. 271 - 114 = 157% * 2 = 3. Body: 8 - 3 = 5, injured.


Having ended the Handler, Sheldon simply lays on the ground staring up at the ceiling of the cave. He should recover, his body left of its own volition, but it will take a great amount of time, naturally. Fortunately, Sheldon still has the ability to accelerate that process.

Merindell is able to siphon a greater measure of life from the wolf into himself, regaining locomotion. The wolf, however, regains consciousness, though it is confused and does nothing but stand up.


Spoiler: Character Data



Merindell: Body: 3 - 5 = -2 + 1 = -1 + 3 = 2, injured.
Surcoat: 79 - 2 = 77
Tunic: 56
Sheldon: Body: 4 - 5 = -1, incapacitated.
Time: 110 days / (59 + 52 + 81) = 14 hours 
A-tunic: 59





Spoiler: Collections



*Animal*:
Cockatrice feathers: 1 pair, (Motility & Cohesion +3)
Cockatrice venom: 2 measures, (toxicity x4)
Jackal Canines: 8 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Dew Claws: 7 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Hearts: 8: {+strength x 3, +athleticism x 3}
Quillion Quills: 1: (Health +3), {toxicity x4}
Lizard Claws: (Motility & Strength +3)
Ram's Horn: 1, (Will +3)
Boar Tusk: 1, (Strength & Confluence +3)

*Mineral*:
Amber: 1, (Persona +3)
Nebulastone: 1, (Confluence +3)
Nightstone: 1, (Adhesion +3)
Ruddystone: 1, (Health +3)
Slickstone: 1: {- heat x2}
Sulfur: 1 brick, {heat or acidity x4}
Waterstone: 1, (Motility +3)


*Ores*:
Copper: 1, (Persona +3), {shock or -Mind x4}
Manganese: 2, {any Mind x4}

*Plant*:
Mend Leaves: 10 measures, {Mend x2}










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. State actions. Provided two random rolls.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Sep 8, 2021)

Merin will immediately get to his feet, ready to attack the wolf, if it shows further signs of hostility.



Spoiler: Random Rolls



92(+67) = 159 (Use this for Toxify, if wolf makes a false move.
66 (Use this for anything else.)


----------



## MacConnell (Sep 15, 2021)

Spoiler: Enhancements



Merindell: 65(athleticism)
Wolf: 49(athletics)





Spoiler: Speed of Action



Merindell: 430 + 200(bending) = 630 + 80(injured) = 710
Sheldon: 430 + 200(bending) = 630 + 110(incapacitated) = 740
Wolf: 430 + 100(move) = 530 + 70(dazed) + 50(hurt) = 650





Spoiler: Mystical Assault



Merindell: 50(bending) +
Sheldon: 86(bending) + 52(enthrall) + 159(d100) = 297

Wolf: 24(skepticism) + 15(clarity) + 66(d100) = 105





Spoiler: Combat Data



Handler: Body: -15 - 1 = -16, unconscious, dying.
Wolf: Mind: 3, dazed. Body: 8 - 3 = 5, injured. 297 - 105 = 192% * 6 = 12


As Merindell begins to move beneath the wolf, it seems to regain some semblance of purpose. It pushes back away from Merin and turns to run toward its Handler. Merin waits, holding off on any further mystical assault as he stands to his feet.

The wolf licks the corpse of its Handler then lifts its head, releasing a mournful howl.

Sheldon, who can barely move or speak, makes a faint whistle sound by sucking in a breath through pursed lips. He lifts a feeble hand from his prone body. The wolf stops howling and looks at Sheldon, cocking his head sideways in confusion. A second later, he trots over to Sheldon and begins licking his hand.

Merindell laughs, in spite of himself, then grunts as the motion causes pain in his injured shoulder.


Spoiler: Character Data



Merindell: Body: 2, injured.
Surcoat: 79 - 2 = 77
Tunic: 56
Sheldon: Body: -1, incapacitated.
Time: 110 days / (59 + 52 + 81) = 14 hours
A-tunic: 59





Spoiler: Collections



*Animal*:
Cockatrice feathers: 1 pair, (Motility & Cohesion +3)
Cockatrice venom: 2 measures, (toxicity x4)
Jackal Canines: 8 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Dew Claws: 7 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Hearts: 8: {+strength x 3, +athleticism x 3}
Quillion Quills: 1: (Health +3), {toxicity x4}
Lizard Claws: (Motility & Strength +3)
Ram's Horn: 1, (Will +3)
Boar Tusk: 1, (Strength & Confluence +3)

*Mineral*:
Amber: 1, (Persona +3)
Nebulastone: 1, (Confluence +3)
Nightstone: 1, (Adhesion +3)
Ruddystone: 1, (Health +3)
Slickstone: 1: {- heat x2}
Sulfur: 1 brick, {heat or acidity x4}
Waterstone: 1, (Motility +3)


*Ores*:
Copper: 1, (Persona +3), {shock or -Mind x4}
Manganese: 2, {any Mind x4}

*Plant*:
Mend Leaves: 10 measures, {Mend x2}










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. Combat has ended. State actions. Provided a random roll.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Sep 15, 2021)

Merin will accelerate healing first on himself, then on Sheldon. He will also look through the handler's belongings, to see if anything has any proclivities.



Spoiler: Base Rolls



67 = Accelerated Healing on himself
83 = Accelerated Healing on Sheldon


----------



## MacConnell (Sep 15, 2021)

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Merin will accelerate healing... look through...





Spoiler: Render Physical Aid



Merindell: 30(medicine) + 65(restore) + 83(d100) = 178
Sheldon: 59 + 52 + 83 = 194


Merindell walks over to his prone friend. The wolf takes a step back and lays down. When Merin lays his hands on Sheldon, the bent waylines fluctuate synergistically between the both of them, accelerating their natural recovery simultaneously.

Looking at the Handler, Merin is fairly certain that the man is a Kinamin, and thinks it strange to find one of such age and semblance of sanity, though malevolent he was. He is heavily adorned with all sorts of trinkets. He has two small belt pouches containing some tiny seeds and two others, one  with a black stone containing translucent purple streaks, the other with a dark red stone. He has a talisman of some dark red feathers tied in his hair, another of three long blue feathers and a third of large black feathers.


Spoiler: Alchemical Sensitivity



Merindell: 30(alchemy) + 42(analysis) + 67(d100) = 139, fail


It seems ridiculous that the man would have adorned himself with such items if they were of no mystical use to him, having such talent to control the mind of a wolf, but Merin can sense nothing from them.

When Sheldon can sit up, he beckons the wolf to him, removing its collar. The collar looks more like a belt with several cinched pouches. Each pouch contains a stone. The wolf looks from Sheldon to the way out a few times, then runs off, free to return to its own nature and habitat.


Spoiler: Character Data



Merindell: Body: 2, injured.
Time: 80 days/ (178 + 194) = 5 hours, 10 minutes
Surcoat: 79 - 2 = 77
Tunic: 56
Sheldon: Body: -1, incapacitated.
Time: 110 days / (178 + 194) = 7 hours, 6 minutes
A-tunic: 59





Spoiler: Collections



*Animal*:
Cockatrice feathers: 1 pair, (Motility & Cohesion +3)
Cockatrice venom: 2 measures, (toxicity x4)
Jackal Canines: 8 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Dew Claws: 7 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Hearts: 8: {+strength x 3, +athleticism x 3}
Quillion Quills: 1: (Health +3), {toxicity x4}
Lizard Claws: (Motility & Strength +3)
Ram's Horn: 1, (Will +3)
Boar Tusk: 1, (Strength & Confluence +3)

*Mineral*:
Amber: 1, (Persona +3)
Nebulastone: 1, (Confluence +3)
Nightstone: 1, (Adhesion +3)
Ruddystone: 1, (Health +3)
Slickstone: 1: {- heat x2}
Sulfur: 1 brick, {heat or acidity x4}
Waterstone: 1, (Motility +3)


*Ores*:
Copper: 1, (Persona +3), {shock or -Mind x4}
Manganese: 2, {any Mind x4}

*Plant*:
Mend Leaves: 10 measures, {Mend x2}










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. State actions and intentions. Provided a random roll.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Sep 28, 2021)

Merin will examine each of the stones that was in the Wolf's collar, making note of each type, and its position and numerical order in relation to the other stones, as they are arranged on the collar. (In case there is some significance to it.)

*Merin says,* "I wonder if these stones, arranged on the collar in such a way, could have enabled the bender to exert a greater-than-normal level of control upon the wolf? In the same way that various stones and trinkets increase our power and focus, I wonder if, since the Wolf wouldn't be able to use the stones himself, this bender places stones in the Wolf's collar that would give HIM an advantage, especially when dealing with the Wolf...? What are your thoughts?"



Spoiler: Random Roll



96(+51) = 147


----------



## MacConnell (Oct 6, 2021)

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Merin will examine... stones...
> 
> Merin says...



Sheldon shakes his head and says, "No, I do not think so. Like the stones we carry in belt belt pouches. I do not think there is any synergy. They only need to be close to the bearer, but it does mean that that wolf had some semblance of sentience or the stones would do nothing for it."

"Let me take a look at those items. I have a little more talent in such matters."


Spoiler: Alchemical Sensitivity



Merindell: 30(alchemy) + 42(analysis) + 147(d100) = 219, success
Sheldon: 59 + 42 + 147 = 248, success


Having a bit of luck to bolster the analysis, Merin can sense that all the stones from the collar are tuned to various proclivities. Sheldon adds that all of the items taken from the Handler do as well.

It takes a little over an hour's time before Sheldon can get up and move around. He convinces Merindell that leaving the cave and camping down by the river is advisable until the two can heal.

The two pouches of seeds are of no real interest to either man but may be to the Botanist back in Boga City. The black stone carried by the Handler is determined to be a Nebulastone. It has the proclivity to augment Confluence and would best benefit Merin. The other is a Ruddystone and would augment the Health of either man.

One of the talismans contains feathers from a Harpy, a very dangerous sentient bird. The three long blue feathers belonged to a type of Heron, and the black feathers are from a turkey vulture. Though the feather talismans are of no real use to either man, they may be of some monetary value. The stones in the wolf's collar are all weak trivialities for such explorers as Merindell and Sheldon and have little monetary value. Merin snorts at them and tosses them into the river. Sheldon shrugs and laughs.

Something about Merin's final assessment of the Handler keeps bugging him.


Spoiler: Memory



Looking at the Handler, Merin is fairly certain that the man is a Kinamin, and thinks it strange to find one of such age and semblance of sanity, though malevolent he was.





Spoiler: Character Data



Merindell: Body: 2, injured.
Time: 80 days/ (178 + 194) = 5 hours, 10 minutes
Surcoat: 79 - 2 = 77
Tunic: 56
Sheldon: Body: -1, incapacitated.
Time: 110 days / (178 + 194) = 7 hours, 6 minutes
A-tunic: 59





Spoiler: Collections



*Animal*:
Cockatrice feathers: 1 pair, (Motility & Cohesion +3)
Cockatrice venom: 2 measures, (toxicity x4)
Jackal Canines: 8 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Dew Claws: 7 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Hearts: 8: {+strength x 3, +athleticism x 3}
Quillion Quills: 1: (Health +3), {toxicity x4}
Lizard Claws: (Motility & Strength +3)
Ram's Horn: 1, (Will +3)
Boar Tusk: 1, (Strength & Confluence +3)

*Mineral*:
Amber: 1, (Persona +3)
Nebulastone: 1, (Confluence +4)
Nightstone: 1, (Adhesion +3)
Ruddystone: 1, (Health +4)
Slickstone: 1: {- heat x2}
Sulfur: 1 brick, {heat or acidity x4}
Waterstone: 1, (Motility +3)


*Ores*:
Copper: 1, (Persona +3), {shock or -Mind x4}
Manganese: 2, {any Mind x4}

*Plant*:
Mend Leaves: 10 measures, {Mend x2}
Seeds: 2 measures, ??










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. State nominal actions and intentions. Provided a random roll.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Oct 12, 2021)

*Merin ponders the matter a moment, before saying:* "Isn't *The Potter* a Kinamin? Perhaps he might know this man. It's a shame we had to kill him. He seems really old; almost too old. I wonder if he didn't try to somehow manipulate waylines to fuel his essence, and keep himself young? If so, it would explain his capriciousness and malevolence. Such things are not natural, and carry grievous side-effects, no doubt."

Merin will attempt to draw a sketch of the man, being careful to include any tattoos, and other distinguishing features. He does not draw the entire body; he draws the face, and a partial sketch of any body part (hand, arm, etc.) that has unique marks.



Spoiler: 3 Random Rolls



83, 67, 78


----------



## MacConnell (Oct 12, 2021)

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Merin ponders... saying... will attempt to draw...



Sheldon thinks for a bit, drawing an image to mind of the Potter encountered in Boga City. "No. No, I do not think so. Just based on the height and musculature of the Potter, I think he may be Evipau, not Kinamin. Either way, both of those tribes are known for their psychotic tendencies, and neither is prone to long life. Both men are oddities or anomalies for sure."


Spoiler: Draw



Merindell: 30(draw) + 77(clarity) + 83(d100) = 190


Merin is able to scribe a rather accurate image of the face of the Handler. The man did have any distinguishing marks or tattoos.

Sheldon continues expound. "Nothing was mentioned in Boga city concerning attacks along this road, just this mud collecting crew. I am not seeing this as some random act of violence perpetrated by some psychotic animal handler. Could there be some rivalry against the Potter or is something else going on here? We should look into other trains of commerce that require collection labor outside of the city."


Spoiler: Character Data



Merindell: full wellness
Surcoat: 79 - 2 = 77
Tunic: 56
Sheldon: full wellness
A-tunic: 59





Spoiler: Collections



*Animal*:
Cockatrice feathers: 1 pair, (Motility & Cohesion +3)
Cockatrice venom: 2 measures, (toxicity x4)
Jackal Canines: 8 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Dew Claws: 7 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Hearts: 8: {+strength x 3, +athleticism x 3}
Quillion Quills: 1: (Health +3), {toxicity x4}
Lizard Claws: (Motility & Strength +3)
Ram's Horn: 1, (Will +3)
Boar Tusk: 1, (Strength & Confluence +3)

*Mineral*:
Amber: 1, (Persona +3)
Nebulastone: 1, (Confluence +4)
Nightstone: 1, (Adhesion +3)
Ruddystone: 1, (Health +4)
Slickstone: 1: {- heat x2}
Sulfur: 1 brick, {heat or acidity x4}
Waterstone: 1, (Motility +3)


*Ores*:
Copper: 1, (Persona +3), {shock or -Mind x4}
Manganese: 2, {any Mind x4}

*Plant*:
Mend Leaves: 10 measures, {Mend x2}
Seeds: 2 measures, ??










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. State nominal actions and intentions. Provided a random roll.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Oct 12, 2021)

*Merin nods in agreement,* "Perhaps we should show my drawing to The Potter and see if he knows who this man is? If he doesn't know, then maybe he was with some new faction trying to force its way into the hierarchy of local interests. This guy seems like a middle man to me. I think others are involved, ones who do not wish to dirty their hands."



Spoiler: Random Roll



25.... Bleh.
Maybe some more rolls, just in case: 32, 85
Meh.


----------



## MacConnell (Oct 19, 2021)

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Merin nods...



Sheldon agrees with the idea. "Make a note of this location on your map. I think there is more to that modified cave than we were able to discover. We may want to return here."

It is a simple matter for Merindell to make such a note, drawing a symbol on his map at his best estimate of the location. The two men immediately begin following the river upstream until the forest is cleared and then northward across the Clay Flats Oxbow to leave word with the workers of their success. The workers are elated to know that the wolf is gone.

Back in Boga City, visiting with the potter gives the same ominous impression. The man is certainly more than a simple potter. He seems older than he looks, or at least wiser, and is still quite physically fit and muscular. Despite such impression, the man speaks slowly and distinctly, his gestures are slow and his manners are polite. He invites the two to have a seat while he looks at the drawing.

"The drawing is good, but I do not know this man. You think he was Kinamin. Hmm. I know of no specific enemies that I have made. I am a potter, the only potter. I am teaching two children. No one has ever approached me with opposition or competition. I cannot compete with the quality of fine craft that comes from Asylim and I know nothing of making glass. If you suspect some nefarious economic plot, perhaps it is against the Masons and my clay collectors were convenient casualty. I hire labor through the Masons Guild, though my need is trivial when compared to construction."

"On the other hand, there may be nothing to it at all, and this Kinamin was testing his skill near his location. As I understand it, the talent of Bending preferred by Kinamins is related to controlling animals. Most just die young because of their aggression and only develop minor skill."


Spoiler: Character Data



Merindell: full wellness
Surcoat: 79 - 2 = 77
Tunic: 56
Sheldon: full wellness
A-tunic: 59





Spoiler: Collections



*Animal*:
Cockatrice feathers: 1 pair, (Motility & Cohesion +3)
Cockatrice venom: 2 measures, (toxicity x4)
Jackal Canines: 8 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Dew Claws: 7 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Hearts: 8: {+strength x 3, +athleticism x 3}
Quillion Quills: 1: (Health +3), {toxicity x4}
Lizard Claws: (Motility & Strength +3)
Ram's Horn: 1, (Will +3)
Boar Tusk: 1, (Strength & Confluence +3)

*Mineral*:
Amber: 1, (Persona +3)
Nebulastone: 1, (Confluence +4)
Nightstone: 1, (Adhesion +3)
Ruddystone: 1, (Health +4)
Slickstone: 1: {- heat x2}
Sulfur: 1 brick, {heat or acidity x4}
Waterstone: 1, (Motility +3)


*Ores*:
Copper: 1, (Persona +3), {shock or -Mind x4}
Manganese: 2, {any Mind x4}

*Plant*:
Mend Leaves: 10 measures, {Mend x2}
Seeds: 2 measures, ??

*Discoveries*:
modified cave west of Boga City










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. State nominal actions and intentions. Provided a random roll.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Oct 19, 2021)

*Merin nods,* "This was NOT minor skill; the man showed a high degree of prowess. Sheldon confused the wolf when we first met it, and it wandered away. When we caught up to it, a few moments later, its master had already found it, and restored its senses. That's when he attacked us for daring to hurt his pet. He very nearly killed both of us. Luckily, we've both been in tight situations before, and we remained calm. Doing so saved our lives, and allowed us to defeat him."



Spoiler: Random Roll



60


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Oct 20, 2021)

*Merin pauses, then adds,* "Who in their right mind would challenge the Mason's guild? Or do you believe that such intrigue might be indicative of in-fighting amongst its leadership?"


----------



## MacConnell (Oct 20, 2021)

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Merin... adds...



The deep bass of the man's quiet voice seems fascinating each time he speaks. At Merindell's first response, the man merely stares and blinks once, slowly. He seems to do everything slowly and deliberately, even speak, but he does not at all seem mentally slow. His words are articulate and precise. He nods once at the second statement.

"A Hebrian man from East Port once told me that business is war. I was not sure what he meant, then. The competitive nature of some people provokes aggression when none is needed. To me, economic war stems from the one who has an inferior product or presentation. The Masons Guild is indirect in business. They sell labor. Like the Carpenters Guild, there is only one."

He pauses for a moment and crosses his arms, looking up as if searching his own thoughts. "If these actions are not from that Kinamin alone, then I think they originate outside of the city, unless there is a purely destructive force within. I will think on this."

The man does not sit during the entire visit, nor does he even move much. Other than the deliberate one at Merin's first statement, he also does not seem to blink, as if he is in complete control of his physical faculties.


Spoiler: Character Data



Merindell: full wellness
Surcoat: 79 - 2 = 77
Tunic: 56
Sheldon: full wellness
A-tunic: 59





Spoiler: Collections



*Animal*:
Cockatrice feathers: 1 pair, (Motility & Cohesion +3)
Cockatrice venom: 2 measures, (toxicity x4)
Jackal Canines: 8 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Dew Claws: 7 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Hearts: 8: {+strength x 3, +athleticism x 3}
Quillion Quills: 1: (Health +3), {toxicity x4}
Lizard Claws: (Motility & Strength +3)
Ram's Horn: 1, (Will +3)
Boar Tusk: 1, (Strength & Confluence +3)

*Mineral*:
Amber: 1, (Persona +3)
Nebulastone: 1, (Confluence +4)
Nightstone: 1, (Adhesion +3)
Ruddystone: 1, (Health +4)
Slickstone: 1: {- heat x2}
Sulfur: 1 brick, {heat or acidity x4}
Waterstone: 1, (Motility +3)


*Ores*:
Copper: 1, (Persona +3), {shock or -Mind x4}
Manganese: 2, {any Mind x4}

*Plant*:
Mend Leaves: 10 measures, {Mend x2}
Seeds: 2 measures, ??

*Discoveries*:
modified cave west of Boga City










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. State nominal actions and intentions. Provided a random roll.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Oct 20, 2021)

*Merin nods, and says,* "Ah, so perhaps another city trying to exert its influence."

Merin stands up, and motions to Sheldon to follow.

*Merin says,* "It might be worth keeping an eye on this situation. But now, we should go make our report, and get paid."

Merin bows politely to The Potter.

*Merin says,* "Thank you for your insights. May fair weather always follow you."

Merin will then head off to find their mutual employer.



Spoiler: Random Roll



43
Yuck


----------



## MacConnell (Oct 26, 2021)

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Merin nods... motions...



As the two men stand to depart, in response to Merindell's departing words, the Potter simply says, "Happy Hunting," which is the common expression in Boga City.

Collecting payment is a matter of routine and offers no complications. During the course of their travels Sheldon shares his thoughts. "I think we are merely chasing whispers at this point, even the Potter. We do not have enough information about this situation to make any deductions. We are simply speculating on conjecture. If we really want to look into this matter, I think we should go back to that cave and look around. Obviously due to our injuries, we it would not have been advisable before."


Spoiler: Character Data



Merindell: full wellness
Surcoat: 79 - 2 = 77
Tunic: 56
Sheldon: full wellness
A-tunic: 59





Spoiler: Collections



*Animal*:
Cockatrice feathers: 1 pair, (Motility & Cohesion +3)
Cockatrice venom: 2 measures, (toxicity x4)
Jackal Canines: 8 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Dew Claws: 7 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Hearts: 8: {+strength x 3, +athleticism x 3}
Quillion Quills: 1: (Health +3), {toxicity x4}
Lizard Claws: (Motility & Strength +3)
Ram's Horn: 1, (Will +3)
Boar Tusk: 1, (Strength & Confluence +3)

*Mineral*:
Nebulastone: 1, (Confluence +4)
Nightstone: 1, (Adhesion +3)
Slickstone: 1: {- heat x2}
Sulfur: 1 brick, {heat or acidity x4}
Waterstone: 1, (Motility +3)


*Ores*:
Copper: 1, (Persona +3), {shock or -Mind x4}
Manganese: 2, {any Mind x4}

*Plant*:
Mend Leaves: 10 measures, {Mend x2}
Seeds: 2 measures, ??

*Discoveries*:
modified cave west of Boga City










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. State nominal actions and intentions. Provided a random roll.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Nov 9, 2021)

*Merin says,* "Let's go back to the cave then, and look around. I'm sure there's some small detail we're missing."

Having said that, he departs, knowing that Sheldon is by his side, and in full agreement.



Spoiler: Random Roll



91 + (65) = 156


----------



## MacConnell (Nov 10, 2021)

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Merin says... departs...



Following the road, the two men return to the camp of the clay gatherers, to visit and stay the night. The conversations reveal no new information, which brings to mind that no new is good news, especially considering the previous trouble.

Merindell and Sheldon move along the next day. They know their path and can walk it more quickly than before. The location of the cave should be reached within a few hours; however, shortly after entering the forest, the two men are ambushed.







Spoiler: Hide



Spiders: 117 + 116(d100) = 233





Spoiler: Wariness



Merindell: 30(perception) + 156(d100) = 186 - 233 = -47%
Sheldon: 49(observe) + 52(vision) + 75(d100) = 176 - 233 = -57%





Spoiler: Physical Assault



Spiders: 79(assault) + 116(d100) = 195

Merindell: 41(readiness) + 30(avoidance) + 42(analysis) + 156(d100) = 269 - 47(surprise) = 222
Sheldon: 41 + 40 + 42 + 75 = 198 - 57(surprise) = 141
195 - 141 = 54% * 2 = 1





Spoiler: Mystical Assault



Spiders: 39(dose) + 116(d100) = 155

Sheldon: 42(conditioning) + 33(fury) + 75(d100) = 150
155 - 150 = 5% * 10 = 1


The two spiders launch themselves from concealment. One lands on Sheldon sinking its fangs into his flesh and injecting its venom. By stroke of luck Merindell spins away causing the spider to miss its mark.


Spoiler: Character Data



Merindell: full wellness
Surcoat: 79 - 2 = 77
Tunic: 56
Sheldon:
Body: 10 - 1 = 9, irritated. Strength: 9 - 1 = 8.
A-tunic: 59





Spoiler: Collections



*Animal*:
Cockatrice feathers: 1 pair, (Motility & Cohesion +3)
Cockatrice venom: 2 measures, (toxicity x4)
Jackal Canines: 8 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Dew Claws: 7 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Hearts: 8: {+strength x 3, +athleticism x 3}
Quillion Quills: 1: (Health +3), {toxicity x4}
Lizard Claws: (Motility & Strength +3)
Ram's Horn: 1, (Will +3)
Boar Tusk: 1, (Strength & Confluence +3)

*Mineral*:
Nebulastone: 1, (Confluence +4)
Nightstone: 1, (Adhesion +3)
Slickstone: 1: {- heat x2}
Sulfur: 1 brick, {heat or acidity x4}
Waterstone: 1, (Motility +3)


*Ores*:
Copper: 1, (Persona +3), {shock or -Mind x4}
Manganese: 2, {any Mind x4}

*Plant*:
Mend Leaves: 10 measures, {Mend x2}
Seeds: 2 measures, ??

*Discoveries*:
modified cave west of Boga City










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. State intentions. Provided two random rolls.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Nov 30, 2021)

Merin will lay into the spider that attacked him with a flurry of blows from his two Hanbo. He follow this up with a feinting kick, whose purpose is not to injure, but rather, merely to touch. The touch attack with the kick is meant to facilitate a single purpose: the syphoning of the spider's life force.



Spoiler: Rolls



Hanbo strikes = 61
Syphon = 80
Random additional roll = 77


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Nov 30, 2021)

*OOC:*



Finished updating Merin. I dropped his lesser Boar Tusks for the one in our current collection, which gives a better bonus. This also caused me to drop the Lizard Claws that Merin was wearing. So please remember to take the Boar Tusk out of our collection list.


----------



## MacConnell (Dec 1, 2021)

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Merin will... Hanbo... siphoning...



Sheldon simply grabs the spider and attempts to fling it from him, shocking the mess out of it as he lets it loose.


Spoiler: Reaction



Spiders: 27(readiness) + 35(speed) + 17(clarity) + 76(d100) = 155
Merindell: 41 + 49 + 78 + 77 = 245
Sheldon: 41 + 40 + 74 + 75 = 240





Spoiler: Speed



Spiders: 100(bite/move) - 155 = ~0
Merindell: 200(bending) - 245 = ~0
Sheldon: 200(bending) - 240 = ~0





Spoiler: Physical Assault



Merindell: 41(finesse) + 49(accuracy) + 78(clarity) + 61(d100) = 229
Sheldon: 41 + 40 + 74 + 75 = 240
Spiders: 79(assault) + 68(d100) = 147

Merindell: 41(readiness) + 30(avoidance) + 42(analysis) + 61(d100) = 174
Sheldon: 41 + 40 + 42 + 75 = 198
Spiders: 147
229 - 147 = 82% * 11 = 9 - 3(soak) = 6
240 - 147 = 93% * 2 = 2, 9 strides





Spoiler: Mystical Assault



Merindell: 50(bending) + 47(siphon) + 80(d100) = 177
Sheldon: 90(bending) + 61(shock) + 75 = 226
Spiders: 39(dose) + 78(d100) = 117

Sheldon: 42(conditioning) + 33(fury) + 75(d100) = 150, resisted
Spiders: 27(conditioning) + 17(fury) + 78 = 122 + 35(resilience) = 157
177 - 157 = 20% * 2 = ~1
226 - 122 = 104% * 6 = 6





Spoiler: Combat Data



S1: Mind: 10 - 6 = 4, confused. Body: 2 - 1 = 1, irritated.
S2: Mind: 10 - 2 = 8, dazed. Body: 2 - 6 = -4, incapacitated.


Functionally, all things happen at the same time. The spider on Sheldon ineffectively pulses its bite, while the other launches itself at Merindell. Merin hits the spider with his left hanbo, while it is still in the air, confusing the animal with the blow that sounds like wood striking rock. He then kicks the beast with his right foot, siphoning some of its life away. The confused and hurt spider begins to crawl away.

Sheldon grabs his spider by two of its legs flinging it 9 strides away and into a tree, which dazes the beast. As the creature flies, its insides are partially cooked by a mystical, electric shock which incapacitates it.


Spoiler: Character Data



Merindell: full wellness
Surcoat: 79 - 2 = 77
Tunic: 56
Sheldon:
Body: 10 - 1 = 9, irritated. Strength: 9 - 1 = 8.
A-tunic: 59





Spoiler: Collections



*Animal*:
Cockatrice feathers: 1 pair, (Motility & Cohesion +3)
Cockatrice venom: 2 measures, (toxicity x4)
Jackal Canines: 8 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Dew Claws: 7 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Hearts: 8: {+strength x 3, +athleticism x 3}
Quillion Quills: 1: (Health +3), {toxicity x4}
Lizard Claws: (Motility & Strength +3)
Ram's Horn: 1, (Will +3)

*Mineral*:
Nebulastone: 1, (Confluence +4)
Nightstone: 1, (Adhesion +3)
Slickstone: 1: {- heat x2}
Sulfur: 1 brick, {heat or acidity x4}
Waterstone: 1, (Motility +3)


*Ores*:
Copper: 1, (Persona +3), {shock or -Mind x4}
Manganese: 2, {any Mind x4}

*Plant*:
Mend Leaves: 10 measures, {Mend x2}
Seeds: 2 measures, ??

*Discoveries*:
modified cave west of Boga City










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. Combat is finished. State nominal intentions. Provided a random roll.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Dec 21, 2021)

Merin will process the kills, taking anything that could either be sold for armor, or kept for proclivities. He will aid Sheldon, if necessary, and then continue toward the cave.



Spoiler: Random Rolls



84, 73, 94 (+81) = 175


----------



## MacConnell (Dec 22, 2021)

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Merin will process... aid... continue...



Having resisted any further arm from the venom, Sheldon is still grateful that Merin can detoxify the substance within him. After additional ministration, he will bodily recover in a matter of minutes instead of a day.

Sheldon spits a sound of frustration. "Blight! Spiders are sneaky buggers."

As suspected, the fangs of the animal are tuned to a particular proclivity which can be analyzed while traveling. It takes a bit of diligence, but the cave is again located without further incident. After re-entering from the river side, it takes all of 20 tics to realize that someone else has been there. The cave is void of its previous, artificial additions. Whomever tidied the place did not leave by the direction that the two men used to enter.

Sheldon muses aloud. "Obviously that aged Kinamin was not acting alone or there would have been no one else to empty this place after his demise. What, out of the Nine Abysses, is going on here?"


Spoiler: Character Data



Merindell: full wellness
Surcoat: 79 - 2 = 77
Tunic: 56
Sheldon: full wellness
A-tunic: 59





Spoiler: Collections



*Animal*:
Cockatrice feathers: 1 pair, (Motility & Cohesion +3)
Cockatrice venom: 2 measures, (toxicity x4)
Jackal Canines: 8 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Dew Claws: 7 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Hearts: 8: {+strength x 3, +athleticism x 3}
Quillion Quills: 1: (Health +3), {toxicity x4}
Lizard Claws: (Motility & Strength +3)
Ram's Horn: 1, (Will +3)
Spectral Spider Fangs: 1, (Cohesion +4)

*Mineral*:
Nebulastone: 1, (Confluence +4)
Nightstone: 1, (Adhesion +3)
Slickstone: 1: {- heat x2}
Sulfur: 1 brick, {heat or acidity x4}
Waterstone: 1, (Motility +3)


*Ores*:
Copper: 1, (Persona +3), {shock or -Mind x4}
Manganese: 2, {any Mind x4}

*Plant*:
Mend Leaves: 10 measures, {Mend x2}
Seeds: 2 measures, ??

*Discoveries*:
modified cave west of Boga City










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. State nominal intentions. Provided a random roll.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Dec 28, 2021)

Merin will look carefully around the cave, investigating, looking for any clues he can find. Then he has an epiphany: he wonders if he could reach out with his mind, by manipulating waylines, to find psychic impressions left by whomever was here. ~If we are all connected, then there should be some merit to this idea.



Spoiler: Die Rolls



Sense Psychic Impressions: 78
Other Misc Rolls: 81, 78, 30, 82


----------



## MacConnell (Dec 29, 2021)

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Merin will look...



Merindell is not much of a diviner, but the idea is sound. Sheldon helps him, walking around the cave and dragging his hands along the walls. If the possibility of mystical residue exists, neither man has the skill to detect it, much less read it.

"Looks like we will have to do this manually."


Spoiler: Active Search



Merindell: 30(observation) + 0(nothing applicable) + 78(d100) = 108
Sheldon: 50 + 52(enhanced vision) + 75 = 177


Exploring deeper into the cave than the location of the previous combat, it is obvious that a natural cave had been modified and expanded, but as to what intent or purpose is a matter of conjecture. Importantly, two additional exits are located.

Outside of the one farther to the west, Sheldon locates some evidence of people having recently exited the cave and continued somewhat northwest. Merin can recognize the prints after Sheldon shows them to him. It looks like four people, two light of foot and two burdened made several trips in and out of the cave.

Following the line of the trek, a small burn site is located. The fire was well maintained but too large to have been for cooking. It seems reasonable that materials from within the cave had been destroyed. With the day waning on, it is decided to camp near the burn site. Sheldon asks, "Do we want to follow this trek and see where it might lead us, or do you have another idea?"


Spoiler: Character Data



Merindell: full wellness
Surcoat: 79 - 2 = 77
Tunic: 56
Sheldon: full wellness
A-tunic: 59





Spoiler: Collections



*Animal*:
Cockatrice feathers: 1 pair, (Motility & Cohesion +3)
Cockatrice venom: 2 measures, (toxicity x4)
Jackal Canines: 8 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Dew Claws: 7 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Hearts: 8: {+strength x 3, +athleticism x 3}
Quillion Quills: 1: (Health +3), {toxicity x4}
Lizard Claws: (Motility & Strength +3)
Ram's Horn: 1, (Will +3)
Spectral Spider Fangs: 1, (Cohesion +4)

*Mineral*:
Nebulastone: 1, (Confluence +4)
Nightstone: 1, (Adhesion +3)
Slickstone: 1: {- heat x2}
Sulfur: 1 brick, {heat or acidity x4}
Waterstone: 1, (Motility +3)


*Ores*:
Copper: 1, (Persona +3), {shock or -Mind x4}
Manganese: 2, {any Mind x4}

*Plant*:
Mend Leaves: 10 measures, {Mend x2}
Seeds: 2 measures, ??

*Discoveries*:
modified cave west of Boga City










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. State nominal intentions. Provided a random roll.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Dec 29, 2021)

Merin tells Sheldon that he'd like to follow the four sets of prints, to put an end to this business, once and for all.



Spoiler: Die Rolls



91(+41) = 132, 61, 82


----------



## MacConnell (Dec 31, 2021)

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Merin... to follow...





Spoiler: Active Search



Merindell: 30(observation) + 0(nothing applicable) + 132(d100) = 162
Sheldon: 50 + 52(enhanced vision) + 75 = 177


The trek cannot, specifically, be followed, but some reasoning is used to travel in what seems a pertinent direction. No sign of switch-back or diversion is discovered. What is estimated to be about half a days distance as the crow flies, takes the men a full day traveling through the forest. This brings them to the Western Road, without the interference of a hostile encounter along the way.

Sheldon runs his left hand through his hair, pulling it back from his face. "There is no way we could discern a definitive print along a main road; but based on the angle they were traveling though the woods, I think we should continue West. What say you?"


Spoiler: Character Data



Merindell: full wellness
Surcoat: 79 - 2 = 77
Tunic: 56
Sheldon: full wellness
A-tunic: 59





Spoiler: Collections



*Animal*:
Cockatrice feathers: 1 pair, (Motility & Cohesion +3)
Cockatrice venom: 2 measures, (toxicity x4)
Jackal Canines: 8 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Dew Claws: 7 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Hearts: 8: {+strength x 3, +athleticism x 3}
Quillion Quills: 1: (Health +3), {toxicity x4}
Lizard Claws: (Motility & Strength +3)
Ram's Horn: 1, (Will +3)
Spectral Spider Fangs: 1, (Cohesion +4)

*Mineral*:
Nebulastone: 1, (Confluence +4)
Nightstone: 1, (Adhesion +3)
Slickstone: 1: {- heat x2}
Sulfur: 1 brick, {heat or acidity x4}
Waterstone: 1, (Motility +3)


*Ores*:
Copper: 1, (Persona +3), {shock or -Mind x4}
Manganese: 2, {any Mind x4}

*Plant*:
Mend Leaves: 10 measures, {Mend x2}
Seeds: 2 measures, ??

*Discoveries*:
modified cave west of Boga City










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. State nominal intentions. Provided a random roll.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Jan 10, 2022)

Merin nods in agreement.

*Merin replies,*"West it shall be."



Spoiler: Random Rolls



96(+97) WOW = 193!!
39
66


----------



## MacConnell (Jan 11, 2022)

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Merin nods...





Spoiler: Wariness



Merindell: 30(perception) + 193(d100) = 223
Sheldon: 55 + 75 = 130


Following the logic of their reasoning, the two men adjust their clothing from the trek through the woods and orient themselves to walk westward along the road. About one hour into the walk, a large stag walks from the trees to the north of the road, about 30 strides up the road. The deer, possibly an elk, is completely black of fur. It stops in the road and stares down at the two men for about two full seconds before continuing on it way, across the road and into the trees to the south.

Sheldon turns to Merindell. "What do you make of that? I have never even heard of a deer that large, especially one with black fur."


Spoiler: Character Data



Merindell: full wellness
Surcoat: 79 - 2 = 77
Tunic: 56
Sheldon: full wellness
A-tunic: 59





Spoiler: Collections



*Animal*:
Cockatrice feathers: 1 pair, (Motility & Cohesion +3)
Cockatrice venom: 2 measures, (toxicity x4)
Jackal Canines: 8 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Dew Claws: 7 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Hearts: 8: {+strength x 3, +athleticism x 3}
Quillion Quills: 1: (Health +3), {toxicity x4}
Lizard Claws: (Motility & Strength +3)
Ram's Horn: 1, (Will +3)
Spectral Spider Fangs: 1, (Cohesion +4)

*Mineral*:
Nebulastone: 1, (Confluence +4)
Nightstone: 1, (Adhesion +3)
Slickstone: 1: {- heat x2}
Sulfur: 1 brick, {heat or acidity x4}
Waterstone: 1, (Motility +3)


*Ores*:
Copper: 1, (Persona +3), {shock or -Mind x4}
Manganese: 2, {any Mind x4}

*Plant*:
Mend Leaves: 10 measures, {Mend x2}
Seeds: 2 measures, ??

*Discoveries*:
modified cave west of Boga City










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. State nominal intentions. Provided a random roll.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Jan 13, 2022)

*Merin looks puzzled;* "There's no way that's natural. This has to be some sort of a sign or an omen. I think we should follow it, discreetly, at a distance, and see if it's trying to lead us somewhere."



Spoiler: Random Roll



89


----------



## MacConnell (Jan 15, 2022)

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Merin looks puzzled...



Sheldon nods. "I was thinking the same thing, especially with that odd color."

The two men, discretely, attempt to follow the stag, but as soon as they have stepped from the road back into the woods, no sign of it can be seen. The men move back and forth searching for some indication of the path it may have taken but nothing is found. After some discussion it is decided that the men should return to their mission at hand.

The road, at some time in the past, had to be cut through the trees. The forest here is not the towering conifers of the Windy Coast. It is a mix of conifer, nut, and berry trees, the berry trees being clumped in sunnier patches of the understory.

Sounds of civilization can be heard much farther than any indication can been seen. By late afternoon, the men finds themselves entering more of a town than a village. The town is fairly centered around a natural ford in the river that has been modified to be shallower and more accommodating to being crossed.

On the East side of town, the direction of approach, the most significant structure looks to be a temple that has been constructed from smooth stones collected from the river and held together with mortar. It is the only stone building. Everything else is constructed of timber, the most readily available material. Adjacent to the temple is a plaza area that is being used for trade. The temple and plaza are on the South side of the road.

On the North side of the road is a tavern, alive with activity. There are several other larger structures, as well as smaller ones, on both sides of the road. More buildings of various sizes can be seen on the West side of the river.

The town occupants are mostly Spiofthests and Markidians. Because of this, Sheldon and Merindell look as if they could belong, for their coloration matches those of the residents, but their species is exactly backward. No one at a glance tends to pay that much attention. The spoken language, however, will pose a problem. It is definitely not Centrin.







Spoiler: Character Data



Merindell: full wellness
Surcoat: 79 - 2 = 77
Tunic: 56
Sheldon: full wellness
A-tunic: 59





Spoiler: Collections



*Animal*:
Cockatrice feathers: 1 pair, (Motility & Cohesion +3)
Cockatrice venom: 2 measures, (toxicity x4)
Jackal Canines: 8 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Dew Claws: 7 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Hearts: 8: {+strength x 3, +athleticism x 3}
Quillion Quills: 1: (Health +3), {toxicity x4}
Lizard Claws: (Motility & Strength +3)
Ram's Horn: 1, (Will +3)
Spectral Spider Fangs: 1, (Cohesion +4)

*Mineral*:
Nebulastone: 1, (Confluence +4)
Nightstone: 1, (Adhesion +3)
Slickstone: 1: {- heat x2}
Sulfur: 1 brick, {heat or acidity x4}
Waterstone: 1, (Motility +3)


*Ores*:
Copper: 1, (Persona +3), {shock or -Mind x4}
Manganese: 2, {any Mind x4}

*Plant*:
Mend Leaves: 10 measures, {Mend x2}
Seeds: 2 measures, ??

*Discoveries*:
modified cave west of Boga City










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. State nominal intentions. Provided a random roll.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Jan 15, 2022)

Merin stands still in the middle of the concourse, pretending to speak to Sheldon. He listens intently, trying to overhear nearby conversations, scanning for any language that he recognizes.









*OOC:*



Ansylin = Fluent
Amiradthan = 70%
Rheini = 40%

Merin has only crude recognition of:

Maldrog (9%)
Deviard (6%)
Da'Roneh (3%)
Spiofthest (1%)









Spoiler: Random Rolls



93(+81) = 174
72


----------



## MacConnell (Jan 17, 2022)

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Merin stands still... listens...



As the two men stand, sometimes conversing, sometimes only pretending, it comes to the realization of each that Aedaman, who are of the Markidian tribe, an unfamiliar people, speak one language. The Spiofthests, a tribe of Faethrins familiar from their residency in Boga City, speak another. Both tend to speak the language of the Markidians when speaking to those of the other tribe, so theirs must be the common language of the region.

Many parts of it sound similar to Rheini, but it is evidently not quite the same.        *GM:*  NOTE: Portuguese is used for Rheini. French is used for Markidian. The two are similar. Irish Gaelic is used for Spiofthest.     

The town is a bustle of activity, with things being carried to the Plaza area beside the suspected temple, obviously for trade, and people milling about in the general course of life. Strangers are relatively friendly. Spiofthest will wave, some of who speak what must be a greeting. Markidians merely nod but do not often speak.

Seeing the two, an correctly assuming the men to be visitors, a young man dressed impractically for labor comes from the Plaza to greet them. The man has a well-made wool tunic over an equally made shendyt. The shendyt has been dyed a dark green. The front of the tunic has a dyed gold emblem resembling the Sun. With his other accessories, the man looks to be a clerk or clergy of some kind.

"Bonjour, messieurs. Comment allez-vous?"

Before Merindell can try to say anything, Sheldon makes a gesture of confusion and replies, "Tudo e' bom."

The young man cocks his head and then begins speaking in Centrin, though it is heavily accented and a bit slurred. "Your general appearances are so similar to everyone else, I did not at first realize that you are Centrin. As we are a way station along the trade route between Boga City and Outpost, I can speak the language of Boga City to facilitate trade. What brings you to Westford?"


Spoiler: Character Data



Merindell: full wellness
Surcoat: 79 - 2 = 77
Tunic: 56
Sheldon: full wellness
A-tunic: 59





Spoiler: Collections



*Animal*:
Cockatrice feathers: 1 pair, (Motility & Cohesion +3)
Cockatrice venom: 2 measures, (toxicity x4)
Jackal Canines: 8 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Dew Claws: 7 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Hearts: 8: {+strength x 3, +athleticism x 3}
Quillion Quills: 1: (Health +3), {toxicity x4}
Lizard Claws: (Motility & Strength +3)
Ram's Horn: 1, (Will +3)
Spectral Spider Fangs: 1, (Cohesion +4)

*Mineral*:
Nebulastone: 1, (Confluence +4)
Nightstone: 1, (Adhesion +3)
Slickstone: 1: {- heat x2}
Sulfur: 1 brick, {heat or acidity x4}
Waterstone: 1, (Motility +3)


*Ores*:
Copper: 1, (Persona +3), {shock or -Mind x4}
Manganese: 2, {any Mind x4}

*Plant*:
Mend Leaves: 10 measures, {Mend x2}
Seeds: 2 measures, ??

*Discoveries*:
modified cave west of Boga City










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. State nominal intentions. Provided a random roll.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Jan 18, 2022)

Merin, whose Centrin is only 88%, has the similar habit of having a heavy accent (Amiradthan) and slurring some of the words.

*Merin smiles and says,* "We are from Boga City, and we're looking for a little bit of everything. Any trade items that would be higher end, and somewhat unique; such as local wines, textiles, and whatnot. Also, we will, of course, need a nice place to stay. We want private rooms, not the common room, and we'll need the services of a good tailor to mend our travel-worn clothes. Also, is there anywhere nice nearby to bathe, a waterfall or lagoon perhaps? Even a river will do, as long as the riverbed isn't too muddy."



Spoiler: Die Rolls



81


----------



## MacConnell (Jan 18, 2022)

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Merin... says...



The youngish clerk straightens his garment and stands a bit straighter. "Oh, oh, well, yes, I facilitate trade and handle the recording, or I am one of the people. There is another plaza across the ford. You can pay to take the cart across in order to stay dry. There are cottages to let on both side of the river. You will need to inquire at one of the tavern for that. You really need to try our apple cider. We grow more apples than Outpost and West Cove combined. Of course there is also a fermented cider. There are others who speak Centrin, since the caravans come from there."

Bidding "adieu" the two men mill about town, allowing the locals to become more accustomed to their presence. The Temple of Dawn, as it is called, is on the East side of the river along with a tavern, a tannery, a bathhouse, a bowyer, a smoke house, and farther upstream a grist mill and an apiary. The Constabulary and its plaza are on the West side of the river along with another tavern, a brewery, a smith, a butcher, a brothel, a weaver, loggers' guild, a cooper, a grist mill, and a fish market.

The river is currently experiencing its salmon run and people, especially children, will try to catch them by hand as they swim across the enhanced ford.


Spoiler: Character Data



Merindell: full wellness
Surcoat: 79 - 2 = 77
Tunic: 56
Sheldon: full wellness
A-tunic: 59





Spoiler: Collections



*Animal*:
Cockatrice feathers: 1 pair, (Motility & Cohesion +3)
Cockatrice venom: 2 measures, (toxicity x4)
Jackal Canines: 8 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Dew Claws: 7 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Hearts: 8: {+strength x 3, +athleticism x 3}
Quillion Quills: 1: (Health +3), {toxicity x4}
Lizard Claws: (Motility & Strength +3)
Ram's Horn: 1, (Will +3)
Spectral Spider Fangs: 1, (Cohesion +4)

*Mineral*:
Nebulastone: 1, (Confluence +4)
Nightstone: 1, (Adhesion +3)
Slickstone: 1: {- heat x2}
Sulfur: 1 brick, {heat or acidity x4}
Waterstone: 1, (Motility +3)


*Ores*:
Copper: 1, (Persona +3), {shock or -Mind x4}
Manganese: 2, {any Mind x4}

*Plant*:
Mend Leaves: 10 measures, {Mend x2}
Seeds: 2 measures, ??

*Discoveries*:
modified cave west of Boga City










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. State nominal intentions. Provided a random roll.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Jan 28, 2022)

*Merin talks to Sheldon in a low whisper, in Ansylin:* "We should perhaps purchase a few odds and ends to maintain our cover. Maybe a bottle of wine, and some fresh clothes. And perhaps make use of the bath house. Do you think the people we're trailing stopped here? Or do you suppose they bypassed the town?"



Spoiler: Random Roll



85


----------



## MacConnell (Jan 30, 2022)

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Merin talks to Sheldon... in Ansylin...



Sheldon responds back, as they walk around, using Ansylin. "I could certainly use a bath. We should see about renting a room or whatever it is they have to offer. Let's start with the tavern here on this side."

"With a town like this and having to ford the river, I cannot see travelers just walking on through. It would draw too much attention. I think whomever we are looking for is here."

Since trade would be coming from Boga City, it stands to reason that, at least, proprietors in town would speak Centrin, and they do, if only a bit passably. The tavern is marked with an obvious placard and a written name. The written language is unfamiliar. The eastern tavern is run by a Markidian man named Taucer, he is more task oriented than friendly, but the servers make up for it, and the food is good. He also controls the cottages and shelters for rent on this side of the river. The two men pay for several nights of a cottage, up front.

As it is the Chilling Season and no caravan is currently in town, business is light. It appears that the other customers are locals. Servers are female but of both local tribes, Spiofthest and Markidian.


Spoiler: Character Data



Merindell: full wellness
Surcoat: 79 - 2 = 77
Tunic: 56
Sheldon: full wellness
A-tunic: 59





Spoiler: Collections



*Animal*:
Cockatrice feathers: 1 pair, (Motility & Cohesion +3)
Cockatrice venom: 2 measures, (toxicity x4)
Jackal Canines: 8 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Dew Claws: 7 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Hearts: 8: {+strength x 3, +athleticism x 3}
Quillion Quills: 1: (Health +3), {toxicity x4}
Lizard Claws: (Motility & Strength +3)
Ram's Horn: 1, (Will +3)
Spectral Spider Fangs: 1, (Cohesion +4)

*Mineral*:
Nebulastone: 1, (Confluence +4)
Nightstone: 1, (Adhesion +3)
Slickstone: 1: {- heat x2}
Sulfur: 1 brick, {heat or acidity x4}
Waterstone: 1, (Motility +3)


*Ores*:
Copper: 1, (Persona +3), {shock or -Mind x4}
Manganese: 2, {any Mind x4}

*Plant*:
Mend Leaves: 10 measures, {Mend x2}
Seeds: 2 measures, ??

*Discoveries*:
modified cave west of Boga City










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. State nominal actions and intentions. Provided a random roll, or reprint unused rolls.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Feb 20, 2022)

Merin will have a bath, and make use of any scented oils they have; Merin prefers lavender and frankincense if he can get it. He likes the smells of those two particular oils. He applies a generous amount of each to his arm pits after emerging from the bath.

After dressing, he will rejoin Sheldon, asking him how he wants to proceed.



Spoiler: Die Rolls



69


----------



## MacConnell (Mar 13, 2022)

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Merin will have a bath... lavender and frankincense...



The middle-aged Spiofthest woman, who had identified herself as Caerren, stares at Merindell as he speak. She responds back, "Ní thuigim aon rud a deir tú."

Sheldon laughs at his friend, not in a mean way, but picking. He points to some wooden canisters he notices on the wall before commenting in Amiradtha. "You may have to just select one yourself. Those canisters look right for what you are asking... and I want a private room. I hate lavender."

Caerren shrugs and shakes her head. "Parlen vous Markidian?"

It is not the same language she used the first time. Realizing that she cannot communicate with her affluent looking customers, she uses overt body language and gesture. The canisters do contain herbs and others oils, but none is frankincense, which would have to come all the way from the scrubland above the Ansylin desert. Lavender she has aplenty.

The men languish in the bath for as long as they can stand to be in it, then retire to the cottage they had rented, together. A definitive plan of action is difficult to conceive as their is very little data and communication with the locals is going to prove very difficult. Sheldon finally suggests that they speak with the priest, who seemed friendly, and inquire about regular harvests and festivals and caravan schedules. He has no idea where to begin to look for at least one Bender of considerable power who would have come into this particular town, but he doubt they would have continued through, as this is the only village close to where the killer wolf was being handled.


Spoiler: Character Data



Merindell: full wellness
Surcoat: 79 - 2 = 77
Tunic: 56
Sheldon: full wellness
A-tunic: 59





Spoiler: Collections



*Animal*:
Cockatrice feathers: 1 pair, (Motility & Cohesion +3)
Cockatrice venom: 2 measures, (toxicity x4)
Jackal Canines: 8 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Dew Claws: 7 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Hearts: 8: {+strength x 3, +athleticism x 3}
Quillion Quills: 1: (Health +3), {toxicity x4}
Lizard Claws: (Motility & Strength +3)
Ram's Horn: 1, (Will +3)
Spectral Spider Fangs: 1, (Cohesion +4)

*Mineral*:
Nebulastone: 1, (Confluence +4)
Nightstone: 1, (Adhesion +3)
Slickstone: 1: {- heat x2}
Sulfur: 1 brick, {heat or acidity x4}
Waterstone: 1, (Motility +3)


*Ores*:
Copper: 1, (Persona +3), {shock or -Mind x4}
Manganese: 2, {any Mind x4}

*Plant*:
Mend Leaves: 10 measures, {Mend x2}
Seeds: 2 measures, ??

*Discoveries*:
modified cave west of Boga City










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP and improves in Markidian by 2%. State nominal actions and intentions. Provided a random roll, or reprint unused rolls.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Apr 3, 2022)

Merin nods in agreement, telling Sheldon that talking to the priest seems like a good idea; in the meantime, Merin will walk around the town some more, trying to memorize the layout so that he can make a map of it.



Spoiler: Random Die Roll



65


----------



## MacConnell (Apr 4, 2022)

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Merin nods... telling... will walk... make a map...






*Westford*:
This moderately populated village is located on the northern-most branch of the Southern River, which the local Markidians call the King's Far Branch. Most residents just shorten the name to Far Branch. Westford was originally a small Spiofthest village that became integrated with Markidians only about 50 cycles back. The credit of the successful integration and introduction of the Religion of Light is credited to a benevolent priest named Kittrep, who died more than 30 cycles back and was honored with the title of Lumen and has a marker stone placed for him along the river just south of town. There is a celebration held each Cycle, during the Shifting Season in his honor, which is now. The man was apparently born or died during the Shifting Season, no one can remember which, and no one finds it to be of much importance, hence the time of the celebration. Copious amounts of alcohol, made from apples instead of cherries, are consumed during the celebration. This is also the time that the cherry trees blossom, and the Spiofthest are used to celebrating that, as their indication of the rebirth of the Cycle.

Though technically under the control of the Kingdom of West Cove, the village is physically situated much closer to Boga City, it being about 4 days' walking distance to the East by a definitive path called the Western Road. Outpost is about 6 days' walking distance to the West along the same path. The path fords the river, hence the name of the town. The ford has been improved by the relocation of a considerable amount of river rock, making the crossing much more shallow and sturdy than it was naturally.

*Population*:
Expanded upon an original Spiofthest village, the residents are now composed of about 60% Spiofthests and 40% Markidians. Being on a main trade route, other peoples will often be in town, especially those of the Centrin tribe from Boga City. Spiofthests and Markidians are rather similar in height and build, though Markidians are Aedamans and Spiofthests are Faethrins. Markidians tend to be on the thinner side of the Aedaman species. There is no possible confusion between the two tribes, however, since Spiofthests are pale skinned and have pale hair, while Markidians have gray skin and dark hair. There is, now, some amorous integration among town members but, as yet, no mixed offspring, since the likelihood is negligible, due to being two different species of people. If such couplings did produce a child, it would be a non-viable hybrid, called a Bajinin, which would likely create new problems with the natural prejudice of less educated or religiously fanatical people. Many Spiofthest residents actively participate in the Religion of Light, though some still hold to their older beliefs. All Markidians participate in the official religion.

*Government*:
There is an official spokesperson for the village, whom is decided by general assembly. There are no specific qualifications for this position, and it is, as yet, not campaigned, being decided based upon unadulterated local reputation. Law and order are maintained by a Constable who was assigned to the town from the kingdom seat of West Cove. The constable also has a say in local commercial activity. A Priest of Dawn, who was sanctioned by the Cathedral in West Cove is the other voice in local commerce. The Constabulary is on the West side of the river. The Homage to Dawn is on the East side of the river. There is no official building for the spokesperson, who lives in his own home.

    Voice of the People: Spe'ir gan Scamall (Spiofthest man)
    Constable: Halcion (Markidian man)
    Priest of Dawn: Bishop Roqueir (Markidian man)

*Commerce and Agriculture*:
The base currency is a coin, called a Mark, manufactured from Ocrin, the alloy of tin and zinc, and minted in West Cove. Being on a branch of a river that empties into the relatively cold, deepwater bay of West Cove, salmon make their way upstream once every Cycle to spawn, late in the Shifting Season when the water levels are fairly high. The Drenching Season will sometimes produce even higher water levels. Since this river originates in the Dragon's Spine Mountains to the North, the water is unusually cool and holds plenty of fish, even without the salmon run. The fish are consumed locally, not being much necessary as a trade item.

To the north of the village proper, on the East side of the river is a natural apple orchard that has been cultivated even beyond its natural potential. Apples are the main trade item of the village, all of which are sent to Boga City. The orchard also attracts a significant amount of game animals that are also harvested for local fare. On the West side of the river, farther north than the apple orchard, is a smaller cherry orchard that has also been cultivated to a greater potential. Cherries are traded whole but more often brewed into an alcoholic beverage, that is more readily desired.

For the benefit of locals and travelers alike, the town has a competent tannery, weaver, smith, and bowyer. On the West side of the river, there is a trade plaza, brewery, butcher, tavern, brothel, logger, cooper, grist mill, and a fish market. On the East side of the river, there is a tannery, tavern, bathhouse, apiary, grist mill, bowyer, and a smokehouse.
        *GM:*  The priest is very forthcoming with information and friendly in conversation. He has a patterned manner of speaking that is a bit annoying but Merindell and Sheldon both quickly realize that he is not very bright. They can also sense that he has a very minor bending talent, as seems expected for any priest. In fact, being around the priest and exposed to the other three clergy who can read and write, the talent can be sensed in all of them.     


Spoiler: Character Data



Merindell: full wellness
Surcoat: 79 - 2 = 77
Tunic: 56
Sheldon: full wellness
A-tunic: 59





Spoiler: Collections



*Animal*:
Cockatrice feathers: 1 pair, (Motility & Cohesion +3)
Cockatrice venom: 2 measures, (toxicity x4)
Jackal Canines: 8 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Dew Claws: 7 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Hearts: 8: {+strength x 3, +athleticism x 3}
Quillion Quills: 1: (Health +3), {toxicity x4}
Lizard Claws: (Motility & Strength +3)
Ram's Horn: 1, (Will +3)
Spectral Spider Fangs: 1, (Cohesion +4)

*Mineral*:
Nebulastone: 1, (Confluence +4)
Nightstone: 1, (Adhesion +3)
Slickstone: 1: {- heat x2}
Sulfur: 1 brick, {heat or acidity x4}
Waterstone: 1, (Motility +3)


*Ores*:
none

*Plant*:
Mend Leaves: 10 measures, {Mend x2}
Seeds: 2 measures, ??

*Discoveries*:
modified cave west of Boga City










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP and improves in Markidian by 2%. State nominal actions and intentions. Provided a random roll, or reprint unused rolls.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (May 3, 2022)

*Merin says to the priest, in a friendly and polite tone, * "Kind sir, would you by chance have noticed any newcomers in the last few days, coming in on the east side of town? Two men traveling together?"









*OOC:*


 71, 68


----------



## MacConnell (May 6, 2022)

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Merin says...





Spoiler: Inquiry



Merindell: 41(coerce) + 63(befriend) + 71(d100) = 175


The young bishop strains with the look of concentration on his face. Remembering the language barrier, Merindell repeats his question a bit slower. The man bobs his head and rolls up his eyes, as if trying to look into his own skull. After a few seconds he replies. HIs speech is simple due to his lack of greater familiarity with Centrin.

"Odd you ask that. I think it is nothing; but before you, one of the Hand came into town, on foot, with Trout. I remember because even I do not like talking to the Hand. Everyone afraid. The Hand are intimidating without trying. Trout, not his name but that is what everyone calls him because he catches so many fish. He is a Spiofthest of about 40 Cycles who lives upstream. Both men walked and spoke together. I remember because the Hand never converse. Both men walked like they were going to where Trout lives. I guess the Hand had left his horse, there, after he road in from the west."


Spoiler: Character Data



Merindell: full wellness
Surcoat: 79 - 2 = 77
Tunic: 56
Sheldon: full wellness
A-tunic: 59





Spoiler: Collections



*Animal*:
Cockatrice feathers: 1 pair, (Motility & Cohesion +3)
Cockatrice venom: 2 measures, (toxicity x4)
Jackal Canines: 8 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Dew Claws: 7 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Hearts: 8: {+strength x 3, +athleticism x 3}
Quillion Quills: 1: (Health +3), {toxicity x4}
Lizard Claws: (Motility & Strength +3)
Ram's Horn: 1, (Will +3)
Spectral Spider Fangs: 1, (Cohesion +4)

*Mineral*:
Nebulastone: 1, (Confluence +4)
Nightstone: 1, (Adhesion +3)
Slickstone: 1: {- heat x2}
Sulfur: 1 brick, {heat or acidity x4}
Waterstone: 1, (Motility +3)


*Ores*:
none

*Plant*:
Mend Leaves: 10 measures, {Mend x2}
Seeds: 2 measures, ??

*Discoveries*:
modified cave west of Boga City










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP and improves in Markidian by 2%. State nominal actions and intentions. Provided a random roll, or reprint unused rolls.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (May 9, 2022)

*Merin smiles, his face lighting up with recognition,* "TROUT! Yes, that's the name I was told! He's the man my grandmother told me to find! I must speak with him. Can you tell me where to find him? I will wait a few days, so that the Hand won't be there when I go. I agree with you, kind sir, The Hand sounds very scary, so I will wait to talk with Trout, but I'd at least like to be able to know how to get to his lodge. Could you help me?"









*OOC:*


 Random Rolls: 43, 23, 86


----------



## MacConnell (May 10, 2022)

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Merin smiles...





Spoiler: Inquiry



Merindell: 41(coerce) + 63(befriend) + 43(d100) = 147


Sheldon rolls his eyes and looks away to stifle a laugh. He mumbles in Amiradthan, "Ne perestaraysya."


Spoiler: Amiradthan



Don't over do it.


The priest looks back and forth between the two men. "Slower. Centrin requires thinking."

Once Merindell repeats the pertinent inquiry, the two are informed that Trout lives on the east side of the river, farthest upstream of any dwellings. When the two men eventually decide to find their way up there, it is as easy to locate as expected. The man is well known in town as being friendly and outgoing, especially for a Spiofthest. When the two men get close, he comes out of his cabin and greets them in Centrin. "I understand you were looking to speak with me."

The man is well fit and appears to be about twice the age of either Sheldon or Merin. He is dressed practically and does not appear to be armed.


Spoiler: Character Data



Merindell: full wellness
Surcoat: 79 - 2 = 77
Tunic: 56
Sheldon: full wellness
A-tunic: 59





Spoiler: Collections



*Animal*:
Cockatrice feathers: 1 pair, (Motility & Cohesion +3)
Cockatrice venom: 2 measures, (toxicity x4)
Jackal Canines: 8 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Dew Claws: 7 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Hearts: 8: {+strength x 3, +athleticism x 3}
Quillion Quills: 1: (Health +3), {toxicity x4}
Lizard Claws: (Motility & Strength +3)
Ram's Horn: 1, (Will +3)
Spectral Spider Fangs: 1, (Cohesion +4)

*Mineral*:
Nebulastone: 1, (Confluence +4)
Nightstone: 1, (Adhesion +3)
Slickstone: 1: {- heat x2}
Sulfur: 1 brick, {heat or acidity x4}
Waterstone: 1, (Motility +3)


*Ores*:
none

*Plant*:
Mend Leaves: 10 measures, {Mend x2}
Seeds: 2 measures, ??

*Discoveries*:
modified cave west of Boga City










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP and improves in Markidian by 2%. State nominal actions and intentions. Provided a random roll, or reprint unused rolls.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (May 11, 2022)

*OOC:*


 It should be noted that Merin has no true intention of waiting for the Hand agent to leave. He simply said that to help give the impression of his non-threatening nature. As soon as he left the priest, he would have proceeded to find Trout's cabin. 







*Merin nods in greeting,* "Greetings. I am Marjeb, and this is Soonborr. We were hoping to talk to you privately. You don't have any guests at the moment, do you? If so, we could come back at a later time."

Merin will watch the man's reaction (as well as his body language in general) very closely, trying to ascertain if he is hiding anything.



Spoiler: Random Roll



84


----------



## MacConnell (May 15, 2022)

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Merin... greeting... will watch...





Spoiler: Anazylze Motivation



Merindell: 30(observe) + 48(analysis) + 84(d100) = 162


Sheldon quickly realizes, as the two men departed the conversation with the youngish priest, that they would be proceeding, immediately, to locate the man in question. In reply to the response to his original greeting, the man offers no hesitation and makes no undue body movements. He appears genuine.

"Hello, Marjeb and Soonbarr, as you already must know, I am the one called, Trout. I have no guests at this time, but even such would be no bother. I enjoy company."

"You two are not dressed as ones who might be seeking my guidance in some excellent fishing. Perhaps another time on that. Come on up. I have some apple wine. How may I help you?"

As the two men draw closer, the man gestures a universal sign of welcome and turns back to enter his house, beckoning, follow. With the closer proximity and continued scrutiny, both men notice that Trout is not only dressed practically, he is also armed. Weighted, tapered rods of metal are sheathed in various locations about his body. He moves without hinderance or deference to such adornments, indicating that he is long accustomed to their presence.


Spoiler: Character Data



Merindell: full wellness
Surcoat: 79 - 2 = 77
Tunic: 56
Sheldon: full wellness
A-tunic: 59





Spoiler: Collections



*Animal*:
Cockatrice feathers: 1 pair, (Motility & Cohesion +3)
Cockatrice venom: 2 measures, (toxicity x4)
Jackal Canines: 8 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Dew Claws: 7 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Hearts: 8: {+strength x 3, +athleticism x 3}
Quillion Quills: 1: (Health +3), {toxicity x4}
Lizard Claws: (Motility & Strength +3)
Ram's Horn: 1, (Will +3)
Spectral Spider Fangs: 1, (Cohesion +4)

*Mineral*:
Nebulastone: 1, (Confluence +4)
Nightstone: 1, (Adhesion +3)
Slickstone: 1: {- heat x2}
Sulfur: 1 brick, {heat or acidity x4}
Waterstone: 1, (Motility +3)


*Ores*:
none

*Plant*:
Mend Leaves: 10 measures, {Mend x2}
Seeds: 2 measures, ??

*Discoveries*:
modified cave west of Boga City










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. State nominal actions and intentions. Provided a random roll.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (May 29, 2022)

*Merin nods at Sheldon, indicating that he will follow,* "Thank you for your hospitality. Apple wine sounds delightful. Do you make it yourself? Are apple trees common in this region?"

Merin will manipulate waylines to augment his bodily health and immune system responses, just in case the wine isn't what it seems.



Spoiler: Three Die Rolls



79, 70, 91(+82)=173


----------



## MacConnell (May 30, 2022)

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Merin nods... augment... health...



        *GM:*  NOTE: Merindell has chosen to follow the Hermetics path. He cannot augment his bodily abilities. It is, however, a very simple task to make purify the wine, though this will turn it into water.     
The man turns back into the house followed by the two friends. The man takes three mugs from a shelf and sets them on the table, filling each from a clay jug that was already on the table. He hands one to each man, then lifts his own saying, "le do shla'inte!"

He then takes a drink. Merindell can only say thanks and hello in Spiofthest, but Sheldon repeats the phrase, being familiar with it as a common expression when taking a drink. He takes a drink from his own mug and turns to Merin, "It means, to your health."

The man then adds in Centrin, "Ah, you speak some Spiofthest."

To which, Sheldon replies, "Only a few phrases."

The man nods, smiling, "How is it I may help you men?"


Spoiler: Character Data



Merindell: full wellness
Surcoat: 79 - 2 = 77
Tunic: 56
Sheldon: full wellness
A-tunic: 59





Spoiler: Collections



*Animal*:
Cockatrice feathers: 1 pair, (Motility & Cohesion +3)
Cockatrice venom: 2 measures, (toxicity x4)
Jackal Canines: 8 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Dew Claws: 7 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Hearts: 8: {+strength x 3, +athleticism x 3}
Quillion Quills: 1: (Health +3), {toxicity x4}
Lizard Claws: (Motility & Strength +3)
Ram's Horn: 1, (Will +3)
Spectral Spider Fangs: 1, (Cohesion +4)

*Mineral*:
Nebulastone: 1, (Confluence +4)
Nightstone: 1, (Adhesion +3)
Slickstone: 1: {- heat x2}
Sulfur: 1 brick, {heat or acidity x4}
Waterstone: 1, (Motility +3)


*Ores*:
none

*Plant*:
Mend Leaves: 10 measures, {Mend x2}
Seeds: 2 measures, ??

*Discoveries*:
modified cave west of Boga City










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. State nominal actions and intentions. Provided a random roll. Merindell improves in Spiofthests by 1%.


----------



## MacConnell (Jun 5, 2022)

Speaking in Centrin, since the man initially demonstrated an understanding, Merindell attempts to be a bit coy in broaching the subject of a trained wolf killing people east of town. The man seems genuinely concerned at the description of the previous finding and makes appalled faces at the explained extent of damage.

Sheldon furthers the dialogue by explaining that the wolf was trained and its action under the command of a handler, whom was slain, freeing the wolf to return to a normal behavior in a more natural environment for one so large, asking if Trout had ever seen any of such size.

The man shook his head. "A wolf of that size, like the grizzly bear and elk, really seems more suited to forests on the Windy Coast, beyond the Salmon River. I have not been there for many years."

Finally coming to the point, the two men mention that, being hired to investigate the killings, they had tracked two people to this town and that only Trout and some soldier, being called a Hand of Justice, had been observed to arrive from the east during the appropriate time frame.

Trout nods his head a few times, as if mulling over the wealth of information. "I am glad you came to me directly to inquire of this matter. I am often consulted by those wishing to travel through the wood or inquire of various location less frequented by the younger generation."

"Being a Spiofthest, I do not show such significance in aging, but I will divulge that I am over 50 Cycles. As for the Hand of Justice, these men work for the Cathedral in West Cove. I am not one to be intimidated by some silly superstition or belief system even if of the region's main religion. That soldier asked for my guidance, so I obliged. He left his horse here, as I would not have been able to keep up on foot."


Spoiler: Character Data



Merindell: full wellness
Surcoat: 79 - 2 = 77
Tunic: 56
Sheldon: full wellness
A-tunic: 59





Spoiler: Collections



*Animal*:
Cockatrice feathers: 1 pair, (Motility & Cohesion +3)
Cockatrice venom: 2 measures, (toxicity x4)
Jackal Canines: 8 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Dew Claws: 7 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Hearts: 8: {+strength x 3, +athleticism x 3}
Quillion Quills: 1: (Health +3), {toxicity x4}
Lizard Claws: (Motility & Strength +3)
Ram's Horn: 1, (Will +3)
Spectral Spider Fangs: 1, (Cohesion +4)

*Mineral*:
Nebulastone: 1, (Confluence +4)
Nightstone: 1, (Adhesion +3)
Slickstone: 1: {- heat x2}
Sulfur: 1 brick, {heat or acidity x4}
Waterstone: 1, (Motility +3)


*Ores*:
none

*Plant*:
Mend Leaves: 10 measures, {Mend x2}
Seeds: 2 measures, ??

*Discoveries*:
modified cave west of Boga City










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. State nominal actions and intentions. Provided a random roll.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Jun 20, 2022)

*Merin Replies,* "I will be honest with you. Something in my gut tells me that I can trust you. Our real names are Merin and Sheldon, and we believe that the soldier had something to do with the corruption of the wolf and the killing of the workers. His partner was a Kinamin man of about 40 cycles of age, very malevolent, very twisted. We were forced to kill him, so powerful was his hatred, he would not listen to reason. Can you tell us anything about this so-called 'Hand of Justice'?"



Spoiler: Random Rolls



61,76,(92+63=155)


----------



## MacConnell (Jun 21, 2022)

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Merin replies...



Trout smiles a gives a little laugh. "Oh, you have been mostly honest all along. Now you are being fully forthright. It is quite a noble quality. You two really should consider catching some fish. Let me show you my things."

He beckons the men to follow as he sets down his mug an exits through the back of his house. Obviously expecting compliance to such a simple request, Merindell and Sheldon look at one another before setting down their mugs and following the man out of his house.

There is a small cleared area behind the house, about five strides in diameter, the circumference of which is decorated with various fish traps, throw nets, pole nets, seines, and fishing spears, all hanging from various trees or on ropes between them, except the spears which are in a rack. There is also a fish cleaning table. The man gestures at the two men to stop when they are in about the center of the cleared area, as he walks around and talks about his various supplies.

This seems to be a well-practiced speech. He ends his presentation when standing at the foot of a path that leads upstream. "So Merin and Sheldon, you believe that a Hand of Justice had something to do with the corruption of a dire wolf under the direction of a Kinamin handler?"

He laughs quite heartily. It is a little bit insulting.

"I can assure you that Dgendin captured and trained that wolf all by himself. He spent years working with it, getting it a taste for killing people. Fortunately for you, Enri has already left town. He had something else to do, but how will you ever recognize him from the other five members of the Hand of Justice? They are always masked. No, you petty Benders are out of your depth here. I will see to it that you do not meddle any further."

The man's skin becomes a mottled myriad of browns, making him incredibly difficult to see. Even his hair and clothing changes to match. He laughs again. "Trust me!"


Spoiler: Character Data



Merindell: full wellness
Surcoat: 79 - 2 = 77
Tunic: 56
Sheldon: full wellness
A-tunic: 59





Spoiler: Collections



*Animal*:
Cockatrice feathers: 1 pair, (Motility & Cohesion +3)
Cockatrice venom: 2 measures, (toxicity x4)
Jackal Canines: 8 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Dew Claws: 7 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Hearts: 8: {+strength x 3, +athleticism x 3}
Quillion Quills: 1: (Health +3), {toxicity x4}
Lizard Claws: (Motility & Strength +3)
Ram's Horn: 1, (Will +3)
Spectral Spider Fangs: 1, (Cohesion +4)

*Mineral*:
Nebulastone: 1, (Confluence +4)
Nightstone: 1, (Adhesion +3)
Slickstone: 1: {- heat x2}
Sulfur: 1 brick, {heat or acidity x4}
Waterstone: 1, (Motility +3)

*Ores*:
none

*Plant*:
Mend Leaves: 10 measures, {Mend x2}
Seeds: 2 measures, ??

*Discoveries*:
modified cave west of Boga City










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. State nominal actions and intentions. Provided 2 random rolls.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Jul 6, 2022)

Spoiler: Merin's Intentions Explained



1st Round: Adrenaline + Attack
2nd Round: Camouflage + Attack
3rd Round: Soak + Attack



Merin gets a vengeful look in his eye, as his expression hardens, and his body begins to vibrate! He then charges Trout without making a sound, no grunt, no yell, no battle cry; it is a silent onslaught.



Spoiler: Die Rolls



Hanbo (Called shot: leg): 99(+72 luck) = 171
Other random roll: (?) = 94(+89) = 183


----------



## MacConnell (Jul 6, 2022)

*GM:*  I am going to allow @Eric Zephlaer to take over Sheldon. As calculations take considerable time and I have gone back to work, responses should follow about once a week.


----------



## Eric Zephlaer (Jul 6, 2022)

Somewhat angered by the fact that this man, who seemed genuinely benevolent, is far from such, Sheldon figures he might as well taut the scum before he attempts to electrocute him. "You natureless Faethrin, you should sport a forked tongue to match your deceptiveness. No more niceties for you!"







*OOC:*


75


----------



## MacConnell (Jul 20, 2022)

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Merin gets... charges...





Eric Zephlaer said:


> ... Sheldon figures... electrocute...





Spoiler: Enhancements



Merindell: 78(athletics)
Trout: 90(camouflage)





Spoiler: Projectile Assault



Trout: 60(launch) + 80(accuracy) + 90(clarity) + 75(d100) = 305 + 100(range) = 405

Merindell: 30(avoidance) + 38(analysis) + 171(d100) = 239
305 - 239 = 106% * 5 = 5 - 4(surcoat) - 2(tunic) = ineffective
405 - 239 = 206% * 5 = 10 - 4 - 2 = 4





Spoiler: Physical Assault



Merindell: 41(finesse) + 49(accuracy) + 78(clarity) + 171(d100) = 339 + 78(athletics) = 417

Trout: 60(readiness) + 80(avoidance) + 50(analysis) + 75(d100) = 265 + 90(camo) = 375
417 - 375 = 42% * 8 = 3





Spoiler: Mystical Assault



Sheldon: 107(bending) + 61(shock) + 75(d100) = 243

Trout: 60(conditioning) + 50(fury) + 75(d100) = 185
243 - 185 = 58% * 9 = 5





Spoiler: Combat Data



Trout: Mind: 10 - 3 = 7, dazed. Body: 10 - 5 = 5, hurt.


In the course of about two seconds Trout realizes that he has grossly underestimated the two men he is facing. While he is faster than Merindell, the Amiradtha is pursuant of  the identical field of study, being that of an enhanced athlete, and is incredibly fast in his own right. In the fractions of a second it takes the man to throw two troches, Merin closes and strikes him in the left side, bruising his ribs and causing some difficulty in breathing. The first of the two weighted throwing weapons makes a small incision in the overlying surcoat but does not penetrate the tunic underneath. The second punches through both and stabs into the gut of Merindell just as Trout is hit with his hanbo.

Adjusting his position to continue the benefit of his camouflaged appearance, his body shakes violently from an electrical shock that seemingly came from nowhere, though Sheldon is most definitely its cause. The shock hurts, and the man hops to the side to change the direction he is moving, needing to regain distance from Merin before throwing another troche. Being hurt and dazed, he will have much more difficulty keeping his distance.


Spoiler: Character Data



Merindell: Body: 10 - 4 = 6, hurt.
Surcoat: 79 - 2 = 77 - 2 = 75
Tunic: 56 - 1 = 55
Sheldon: full wellness
A-tunic: 59





Spoiler: Collections



*Animal*:
Cockatrice feathers: 1 pair, (Motility & Cohesion +3)
Cockatrice venom: 2 measures, (toxicity x4)
Jackal Canines: 8 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Dew Claws: 7 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Hearts: 8: {+strength x 3, +athleticism x 3}
Quillion Quills: 1: (Health +3), {toxicity x4}
Lizard Claws: (Motility & Strength +3)
Ram's Horn: 1, (Will +3)
Spectral Spider Fangs: 1, (Cohesion +4)

*Mineral*:
Nebulastone: 1, (Confluence +4)
Nightstone: 1, (Adhesion +3)
Slickstone: 1: {- heat x2}
Sulfur: 1 brick, {heat or acidity x4}
Waterstone: 1, (Motility +3)

*Ores*:
none

*Plant*:
Mend Leaves: 10 measures, {Mend x2}
Seeds: 2 measures, ??

*Discoveries*:
modified cave west of Boga City










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. State nominal actions and intentions. Provided 2 random rolls.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Jul 26, 2022)

Merin is still following his original inentions; this being the second round of combat, he will camouflage himself as he continues to pursue Trout, not allowing him to increase distance; he will continue to attack with the Hanbo.



Spoiler: Two Rolls



85
98(+91) = 189


----------



## Eric Zephlaer (Jul 26, 2022)

Sheldon tries his best to track the movement of the camouflaged man. He only needs to remain close enough to keep him in a range where he can sense his presence, but he knows that he must be able to pinpoint his position to target him, even mystically. He yells at Merin, "I do not think he is trying to run away. He is using his talent to aid his guerrilla tactics!"







*OOC:*


75, 93 + 44 = 137


----------



## MacConnell (Aug 3, 2022)

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Merin... camouflage... pursue...





Eric Zephlaer said:


> Sheldon tries... yells...





Spoiler: Enhancements



Merindell: 78(athletics, camouflage)
Trout: 90(camouflage, athletics)





Spoiler: Projectile Assault



Trout: 60(launch) + 80(accuracy) + 90(clarity) + 80(d100) = 310 + 50(range) + 90(athletics) = 450

Merindell: 30(avoidance) + 38(analysis) +
Sheldon: 51 + 42 + 75(d100) = 168
450 - 168 = 282% * 5 = 14 - 2(tunic) = 12





Spoiler: Physical Assault



Merindell: 41(finesse) + 49(accuracy) + 78(clarity) + 

Trout: 60(readiness) + 80(avoidance) + 50(analysis) +





Spoiler: Mystical Assault



Sheldon: 107(bending) + 61(shock) + 137(d100) = 305

Trout: 60(conditioning) + 50(fury) + 163(d100) = 273
305 - 273 = 32% * 9 = 3





Spoiler: Combat Data



Trout: Mind: 10 - 3 = 7 + 1 = 8, irritated. Body: 10 - 5 = 5 - 3 = 2, injured.


Despite his previous injuries, Trout suddenly becomes remarkably quicker. Merindell runs after the mottled image of the obscured man, thinking that he has his location tracked accurately, but then misses his mark, striking nothing but air. The man has managed to gain several strides on his pursuer, slinging a troche at Sheldon as he passes by him. The weighted weapon punches through his tunic and far into his abdomen, clipping something vital.

Sheldon goes down on a knee, then falls over on his side, but this does not prevent him from causing a second electrical shock to the malevolent athlete. Trout is not down or out, but he is injured. Sheldon's body may no longer function under his command, but his mind is only slightly dazed and still acutely functional.


Spoiler: Character Data



Merindell: Body: 10 - 4 = 6, hurt.
Surcoat: 79 - 2 = 77 - 2 = 75
Tunic: 56 - 1 = 55
Sheldon: Body: 10 - 12 = -2, incapacitated.
A-tunic: 59 - 6 = 53





Spoiler: Collections



*Animal*:
Cockatrice feathers: 1 pair, (Motility & Cohesion +3)
Cockatrice venom: 2 measures, (toxicity x4)
Jackal Canines: 8 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Dew Claws: 7 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Hearts: 8: {+strength x 3, +athleticism x 3}
Quillion Quills: 1: (Health +3), {toxicity x4}
Lizard Claws: (Motility & Strength +3)
Ram's Horn: 1, (Will +3)
Spectral Spider Fangs: 1, (Cohesion +4)

*Mineral*:
Nebulastone: 1, (Confluence +4)
Nightstone: 1, (Adhesion +3)
Slickstone: 1: {- heat x2}
Sulfur: 1 brick, {heat or acidity x4}
Waterstone: 1, (Motility +3)

*Ores*:
none

*Plant*:
Mend Leaves: 10 measures, {Mend x2}
Seeds: 2 measures, ??

*Discoveries*:
modified cave west of Boga City










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. State nominal actions and intentions. Provided 2 random rolls.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Aug 3, 2022)

Merin will BURN him to a crisp with a heat attack, augmented by the sulphur from our collections.


Spoiler: Die Rolls



95(+95) = 190
90(+74) = 164
Two fantastic rolls!
I am gonna use the biggest roll for heat, augmented (x4) with the sulphur that's in our collections. The second roll can be used however the GM feels is fit.


----------



## Eric Zephlaer (Aug 9, 2022)

Though prone and barely able to flick a finger, Sheldon exhales a labored breath as he, again, attempts to electrocute the enemy.







*OOC:*


178


----------



## MacConnell (Aug 10, 2022)

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Merin will BURN... sulphur...





Eric Zephlaer said:


> ... Sheldon... electrocute...





Spoiler: Enhancements



Merindell: 78(athletics, camouflage)
Trout: 90(camouflage, athletics)





Spoiler: Projectile Assault



Trout: 60(launch) + 80(accuracy) + 90(clarity) + 161(d100) = 391 + 90(athletics) = 481

Merindell: 30(avoidance) + 38(analysis) + 164(d100) = 232 + 78(camo) = 310
481 - 310 = 171% * 5 = 9 - 4(surcoat) - 2(tunic) = 3
Sheldon: 51 + 42 +





Spoiler: Physical Assault



Merindell: 41(finesse) + 49(accuracy) + 78(clarity) +

Trout: 60(readiness) + 80(avoidance) + 50(analysis) +





Spoiler: Mystical Assault



Merindell: 50(bending) + 47(heat) x 4(sulfur) + 190(d100) = 418
Sheldon: 107(bending) + 61(shock) + 178(d100) = 346

Trout: 60(conditioning) + 50(fury) x 3(item) + 161(d100) = 371
418 - 371 = 47% * 3 = 1
346 - 271 = 75% * 9 = 6





Spoiler: Combat Data



Trout: Mind: 10 - 3 = 7 + 1 = 8 + 1 = 9, irritated. Body: 10 - 5 = 5 - 3 = 2 - 1 - 6 = -5, incapacitated.


Since the enemy continued to run away from Sheldon, Merindell changes his direction of pursuit following the statement then fall of his friend, the odd movement of the shrubbery is enough to train his focus as the small quantity of sulfur dissolves from within its pouch. A heat mirage shimmers around an area of foliage that is not foliage as a metal objects flies from that location, straight toward Merin. The heat seems to coalesce and dissipate into a spot about the middle of the target area. Something dampened the altered waylines.

As the troche flies toward Merindell, a streak of lightning arcs from Sheldon to shimmering foliage. The leafy mass, which is the man Trout, falls to the ground, the leafy pattern changing to look like dirt. Trout is down but not out, otherwise the camouflage would have ceased. Unable to defend himself and not skillful enough at Bending to effectively assault another Bender, Merin trods over and beats the man to death with his hanbos, feeling greater satisfaction in the physical end.

When the camouflage fades, the man who is Trout is not just a bloody pulp, his skin is no longer the pale cream of a Spiofthest. It is a grey, liken to that of Merindell, himself. Sheldon tries to ask something of his friend but lacks the strength to make his voice carry any distance. He presses his hand to weapon in his gut, knowing it must be pulled free.


Spoiler: Character Data



Merindell: Body: 10 - 4 = 6 - 3 = 3, hurt.
Surcoat: 79 - 2 = 77 - 2 = 75 - 2 = 73
Tunic: 56 - 1 = 55 - 1 = 54
Sheldon: Body: 10 - 12 = -2, incapacitated.
A-tunic: 59 - 6 = 53





Spoiler: Collections



*Animal*:
Cockatrice feathers: 1 pair, (Motility & Cohesion +3)
Cockatrice venom: 2 measures, (toxicity x4)
Jackal Canines: 8 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Dew Claws: 7 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Hearts: 8: {+strength x 3, +athleticism x 3}
Quillion Quills: 1: (Health +3), {toxicity x4}
Lizard Claws: (Motility & Strength +3)
Ram's Horn: 1, (Will +3)
Spectral Spider Fangs: 1, (Cohesion +4)

*Mineral*:
Nebulastone: 1, (Confluence +4)
Nightstone: 1, (Adhesion +3)
Slickstone: 1: {- heat x2}
Waterstone: 1, (Motility +3)

*Ores*:
none

*Plant*:
Mend Leaves: 10 measures, {Mend x2}
Seeds: 2 measures, ??

*Discoveries*:
modified cave west of Boga City










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. State nominal actions and intentions. Provided 1 random roll.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Aug 10, 2022)

Merin sets about helping Sheldon as best he can; he will manipulate waylines to cleanse the wound, and to make the bodily organs move themselves out of the way, so as to facilitate an easier, hopefully much less painful, removal of the troche. He will then attempt to speed up Sheldon's natural healing processes.


Spoiler: Die rolls



88 = cleanse
74 = move out of the way
85 = speed up healing process


----------



## Eric Zephlaer (Aug 17, 2022)

Sheldon graciously accepts the help, though he can perform the same feat, even to a greater degree. Once he can function, he will suggest to Merin that they collect the man's belongings and more thoroughly search his residence.







*OOC:*


78


----------



## MacConnell (Aug 24, 2022)

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Merin... helping Sheldon...





Spoiler: Render Physical Aid



Merindell: 30 (medicine) + 78(restore) + 88(d100) = 196
Time: 70 days / (196 + 201) = 4 hours, 14 minutes
Sheldon: 70 + 53 + 78 = 201
Time: 130 days / (196 + 201) = 7 hours, 52 minutes


Allotting to the addition of mystical enhancement, Merindell will recover from his wounds in just over 4 hours, as opposed to naturally having required more than a season. Sheldon will recover in just under 8 hours as opposed to more than 2 seasons.
        *GM:*  NOTE: very important information was missed in the previous post.     


Spoiler: Character Data



Merindell: full wellness
Surcoat: 79 - 2 - 2 - 2 = 73
Tunic: 54
Sheldon: full wellness
A-tunic: 59 - 6 = 53





Spoiler: Collections



*Animal*:
Cockatrice feathers: 1 pair, (Motility & Cohesion +3)
Cockatrice venom: 2 measures, (toxicity x4)
Jackal Canines: 8 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Dew Claws: 7 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Hearts: 8: {+strength x 3, +athleticism x 3}
Quillion Quills: 1: (Health +3), {toxicity x4}
Lizard Claws: (Motility & Strength +3)
Ram's Horn: 1, (Will +3)
Spectral Spider Fangs: 1, (Cohesion +4)

*Mineral*:
Nebulastone: 1, (Confluence +4)
Nightstone: 1, (Adhesion +3)
Slickstone: 1: {- heat x2}
Waterstone: 1, (Motility +3)

*Ores*:
none

*Plant*:
Mend Leaves: 10 measures, {Mend x2}
Seeds: 2 measures, ??

*Discoveries*:
modified cave west of Boga City










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. State nominal actions and intentions. Provided 1 random roll.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Sep 3, 2022)

Merin, noticing that Trout's true form seems to be Amiradthan, is suddenly struck by an unusual thought: Trout's mastery of the camouflage skill must be on an incredible level; whereas Merin could change the color of his skin to match surrounding foliage, Trout could seemingly appear as a different tribe entirely, making himself look like a Spiofthest. *~Perhaps I should delve deeper into the study of this technique? And I wonder if there is anything to be learned from studying the flesh itself?~* Merin takes out his skinning knife, but then thinks better of it. *~It's not the flesh. This is a matter of willpower.~* He then begins to search Trout's clothes and belongings, looking for items of proclivity.



Spoiler: Die Rolls



100 (+33) = 133


----------



## MacConnell (Sep 3, 2022)

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Merin... takes... search...





Spoiler: Search



Merindell: 30 (observation) + 133(d100) = 163


Merindell peruses through the man's clothing, finding several items of interest in addition to the numerous, well-made throwing weapons still in their places upon his body. The man is adorned with three feather talismans and has 6 curious stones hidden away in pouches. Two of the stones appear to be the same; the other 4 are all different.

As Merin is removing a feather talisman that was tied in the man's hair, he makes a wholly unexpected and startling discovery. This man once had earlobes, a trait not found in Faethrins. The lobes had been physically cut away at one time, long enough in the past that the scarring hardly shows. Anyone else would have to be as close as Merindell was at that moment to see the alteration. This man was not Spiofthest at all. He was not even Faethrin. He must be a Markidian, making him Aedaman, not even the same species. To maintain such thinness indicates incredible dedication to such deception.

Once conveyed to Sheldon, he feels compelled to make his way over to have a look for himself.


Spoiler: Character Data



Merindell: full wellness
Surcoat: 79 - 2 - 2 - 2 = 73
Tunic: 54
Sheldon: full wellness
A-tunic: 59 - 6 = 53





Spoiler: Collections



*Animal*:
Cockatrice feathers: 1 pair, (Motility & Cohesion +3)
Cockatrice venom: 2 measures, (toxicity x4)
Jackal Canines: 8 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Dew Claws: 7 pair: (Strength +3)
Jackal Hearts: 8: {+strength x 3, +athleticism x 3}
Quillion Quills: 1: (Health +3), {toxicity x4}
Lizard Claws: (Motility & Strength +3)
Ram's Horn: 1, (Will +3)
Spectral Spider Fangs: 1, (Cohesion +4)

*Mineral*:
Nebulastone: 1, (Confluence +4)
Nightstone: 1, (Adhesion +3)
Slickstone: 1: {- heat x2}
Waterstone: 1, (Motility +3)

*Ores*:
none

*Plant*:
Mend Leaves: 10 measures, {Mend x2}
Seeds: 2 measures, ??

*Discoveries*:
modified cave west of Boga City










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. State nominal actions and intentions. Provided 1 random roll.


----------



## MacConnell (Sep 11, 2022)

Trout had made a bold statement about the two men not knowing anything about Enri, the Cathedral Guard from West Cove who was his accomplice, or how to locate him. It created a dilemma that the two desperately, well almost desperately, wanted to solve.

Cleaning up any evidence of the transpired battle and removing any sign of Trout's remains, the two took up residence in the house of their enemy in hopes that some inspiration would develop to allow them to complete their task.

It took less than a season. The man they sought found them. Enri, as it so happened, came looking for Trout. Not only did he insult and antagonize the two men, who found the situation petty and humorous, he confessed that he was the mastermind behind the whole nefarious ordeal.

Caring nothing for the structural integrity of the house of his former friend, he initiated combat against the two men, fully intent on killing them so that his desire to reek havoc upon the land could continue. is greatest talent, even better than his physical skill, was the ability to infect the mind of others. This tactic proved less than futile again such opponents as Merindell and Sheldon.

He died at the hands of the two men, faring little better than Trout. This time, it was Merindell who almost died, standing toe-to-toe with a slightly superior foe; but in the end, the teamwork of the two friends overcame him, his menace to society dying with him.        *GM:*  This concludes Too Young to Retire


----------

